# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Mit dem Rücken zur Wand

## WinfriedW

Für alle, die hier neu sind oder die Orientierung verloren haben, ich habe über meinen Werdegang *hier* berichtet.

Seit mehr als drei Wochen nehme ich Ketokonazol. Ketokonazol ist hepatoxisch. Meine Freude darüber, dass Ketokonazol meine Transaminasen ganz unberührt lässt, währte nicht lange. In den letzten Tagen sind sie stark gestiegen, so das ich mich genötigt sah, die Ketokonazol-Dosis zu reduzieren.

Ich nehme seit gestern Silymarin. Meine Onkologin verspricht sich davon eher wenig. Sie hat mehrere Patienten, die Silymarin nehmen. Eine Wirkung kann sie nicht erkennen. Es ist aber wie immer, sie weiß natürlich nicht, wie es besagten Patienten ohne Silymarin erginge.

Aus *Erbitux* wird vermutlich nichts. So langsam gehen uns die Ideen aus.

Meine Onkologin lernte bei einer Veranstaltung Herr Prof. O... aus N.... kennen, den sie als kompetent selektierte. Ihn kontaktierte sie in meiner Angelegenheit. Er prophezeite, dass in meinem Falle alle therapeutischen Bemühungen zu keiner Lebensverlängerung führen werden. Das kann man nun glauben oder nicht. Jedenfalls höre ich das nicht zum ersten Mal und befürchte, der Mann hat recht. Also nichts von wegen: *"Das androgen-unabhängige Prostatakarzinom  eine kontrollierbare chronische Erkrankung."* Wir haben die Kontrolle über die Krankheit schon lange verloren. Er empfahl, einfach gar nichts mehr zu unternehmen und erst in drei Monaten wieder PSA zu kontrollieren. Letzteres könnten wir uns dann vermutlich auch schenken. Ohne Therapie dürfte mein PSA-Wert dann irgendwo in der Größenordnung zwischen 973 und 2019ng/ml liegen. Stellt sich die Frage, wo er sich mit welcher Therapie auch immer hin bewegt und welche prognostische Bedeutung das hat.

Möglicherweise ist das der beste Rat, den man mir geben kann. Allerdings gibt es dann vermutlich kein zurück mehr.

Solche Gespräche motivieren meine Onkologin natürlich nicht, besondere therapeutische Anstrengungen zu unternehmen.

In der nächsten Woche bin ich zur Motivation meiner Onkologin bei zwei anderen Professoren zu Gesprächen angemeldet  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: . Zum Glück habe ich ein schnelles Auto :p.

WW

----------


## Reinardo

hallo. ich habe mir das Video vom Vortrag Dr.Eichhorn heute auch angeschaut und finde den Vortrag von Winfried gut  kommentiert. Die Initiative von Achim, den Vortrag auch Ortsfernen zugänglich zu machen, ist begrüssenswert und sollte auch in anderen SHGs so gemacht werden.
Der strittige Satz, den AUPK als beherrschbare chronische Krankheit zu verstehen, ist wohl mehr als Zielsetzung zu verstehen denn als bereits erreichter Behandlungsstandard. Sowohl Dr. Eichhorn als auch Leibowitz und  Stephen B. Strum, den Dr. Eichhorn als seinen Lehrer und Freund  bezeichnet, werden Patienten haben, die ihnen sterben. Deren Krankheitsgeschichten werden allerdings nicht veröffentlicht.
Gruss, Reinardo

P.S. Vielleicht ist es möglich, die Akustik in den Videos zu verbessern, indem man vorher Probeaufnahmen macht, um die optimale Stellung des Mikrophons zu testen.

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Winfried

Vor nicht all zu langer Zeit habe ich eine Arbeit gefunden, die zum Schluss kam, dass auch mit Ketoconazol 200 - 200 - 200 mg/Tag im Abstand von 8 Stunden Erfolge erzielt werden konnten. Falls ich sie wieder auffinde, werde ich den Link nachliefern.

Dann zum Problem "Professoren". Einmal gibt es gute und weniger gute Professoren. Dann: Es ist richtig, einen Patienten nicht mehr mit Therapien zu belasten, die ihm nichts nützen und gleichzeitig die Lebensqualität verschlechtern. Ich finde es aber falsch, den Kampf vorzeitig aufzugeben, wenn noch Chancen bestehen, mit akzeptabler Toxizität eine Lebensverlängerung zu erzielen. Von einem guten Professor würde ich also erwarten, dass er solche Möglichkeiten sucht und empfiehlt, und dass er auch in der Lage ist, Heilmittel zu beschaffen, die noch nicht zugelassen sind. Es geht nicht an, einfach aufzugeben und in drei Monaten wieder PSA zu messen, sondern darum, was möglich ist zu unternehmen und PSA in kurzen Abständen zu messen, um feststellen zu können, ob der Versuch etwas bringt oder nicht.

Schliesslich: Beim ersten Gespräch nach meiner Diagnose erzählte mir mein Uro, er habe einen Patienten gehabt, den er angesichts der praktisch aussichtlosen Diagnose auch noch vom Uro-Professor in der Praxis nebenan habe untersuchen lassen. Auch dessen Diagnose lautete auf "hoffnungslos". Der Mann sei dann knapp hundertjährig gestorben, und zwar nicht an PK. Später fragte ich meinen Uro, als wir uns befreundet hatten und uns zusammen eine Tasse Kaffee leisteten, ob er dieses Märchen jedem Patienten als Trostpflästerchen serviere und bekam, und zwar in überzeugendem Tonfall und ergänzt mit Einzelheiten, zu hören, das sei kein Märchen, sondern Tatsache.

Also: Vergiss den Professor O. und hoffe auf die Besuche, die Du geplant hast.

Jürg

----------


## Hans-Joachim

Hallo Winfried,

in Ergänzung zum Beitrag von Jürg möchte ich auf den Artikel von Prof. Heidenreich, den du ( den Artikel ) wahrscheinlich auch schon kennst, hinweisen:http://www.uro-news-online.de/archiv.../un0701_30.pdf
Auf Seite 32 rechts unten weist er darauf hin, daß eine niedrig dosierte ( 600 - 800 mg/Tag ) Ketokonazoltherapie die gleichen Ergebnisse bringt, wie eine hochdosierte Therapie. Dies läßt sich auch durch eine pubmed-Recherche in der amerikanischen Literatur bestätigen.

Wenn ich dein Profil richtig lese, nimmst du Keto seit 25.6. Ob man da am 19.7. schon eine Wirkung sehen kann, " kann man glauben oder nicht", wie ein hier im Forum sehr bekannter Teilnehmer sagen würde. Deshalb gestatte den hier im Forum oft zu recht erteilten Rat: noch etwas abwarten und Ruhe bewahren, wenn es auch schwer fällt. Schließlich kann man dem Aufsatz von Jürg http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...lbs-index.html und auch aus seinem Profil entnehmen, daß es bei ihm zumindest von Anfang März/Mai bis Juli gedauert hat, bis er unter Dexa/Triamcinolon eine markante Wirkung auf den bis dahin unvermindert steigenden PSA-Wert feststellen konnte.

Den Heidenreich Artikel möchte ich dir aber zusätzlich noch einmal ans Herz legen. Ich habe wenige Abhandlungen bisher gesehen, die unser Problem und die uns verbleibenden Optionen so klar beschreiben. Beispielsweise sind die auf S 34 rechts oben beschriebene Doxorubicin-Kombinationstherapie oder die auf S 35 berichtete Estramustinphosphat-Therapie vielleicht sinnvolle Ideen, die neue Perspektiven eröffnen. Lies dir den Artikel deshalb nochmals aufmerksam durch. Vielleicht bringt ein neues Gespräch mit Heidenreich auch noch mal was. Er scheint ja ein guter Mann zu sein.

Anfang des Jahres mußte ich notgedrungen, wegen meines Dexamethason Debakels wohl oder übel für 3 Monate alle Medikamente absetzen. Mein PSA ging zwar weiter hoch, aber ich habe mich erholt, und die dann anschließende Therapie hat dann doch zumindest anfänglich wieder gegriffen. Das scheint mir ein Phänomen zu sein, das öfters auftritt. Vielleicht solltest du auch mal so eine Pause ausprobieren. Du hast ja weiß Gott alles unternommen und geschluckt, was man nur schlucken konnte.

Es kann ja sein, daß wir alle zu sehr auf den PSA-Wert starren. HansiB hat dazu auch einmal eine treffende Äußerung gemacht. Natürlich assozieren wir reflexhaft einen höheren PSA-Wert mit höherer Tumoraktivität, ob dies allerdings wirklich stimmt, "kann man nun glauben oder nicht". Beispiele hier im Forum und auch anderswo zeigen, daß es nicht wenige Fälle gibt, in denen Betroffene auch bei sehr hohen PSA-Werten noch eine ganze Weile gut zurechtkommen. Eine wichtige Rolle spielt offensichtlich auch das Allgemeinbefinden, und da liegst du ja gut im Rennen.

Deine Suche nach "neuen Ideen" brennt mir natürlich ebenso auf den Nägeln wie dir. Ich habe mir deshalb vorgenommen, einmal wirklich alle mir bekannten und mir noch möglichen Optionen aufzulisten. Es muß doch noch etwas im Köcher sein. Ich arbeite hart daran. Wenn ich soweit bin werde ich es dich hier wissen lassen.

Eine gute Nacht wünscht dir, Joachim

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Winfried,

*Zitat von Winfried:*
Ich nehme seit gestern Silymarin. Meine Onkologin verspricht sich davon eher wenig. Sie hat mehrere Patienten, die Silymarin nehmen. Eine Wirkung kann sie nicht erkennen. Es ist aber wie immer, sie weiß natürlich nicht, wie es besagten Patienten ohne Silymarin erginge.

*Winfried, Horst hat mit aufgetragen, daß ich Dir das untenstehende Übermitteln soll!*

Wünsche Dir alles Gut und entlich mal wieder wenigstens einen kleinen Erfolgserlebnis
Helmut

_Hallo Helmut -_

_schreibe doch bitte dem Winfried:_

_wenn er nun endlich mal Silimarin nimmt - was ich ihm schon lange_ 
_empfohlen hatte, dann bitte HOCH DOSIERT._

_Am besten Alepa forte (pro Kapsel 240 mg) 2 Kapseln täglich - eine am_ 
_Abend und eine gegen 3 Uhr früh._
_Ausserdem soll er bis spätestens 5 Uhr früh mindestens 500 mg_ 
_Bromelain nehmen._

_Viele Grüße_
_Horst_

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo Winfried,

fachlich kann ich leider nichts beitragen, aber ich wünsche die viel Kraft und alles Gute.

Hans (GL)

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Hallo Winfried!

In Düsseldorf hat ein Herr Professor Bojar auf dem 1. Internat. Fachkongress für Biolog. Krebsmedizin v. 9. u. 10.06.07 über ein Verfahren zur weiteren Tumorzellen - Charakterisierung *aus dem Blut* berichtet.

Dieses Verfahren nennt sich *"VERIDEX CELL SEARCH SYSTEM", welches von der FDA zur Zeit schon für die Therapiesteuerung von Mammakarzinomen zugelassen ist und auch bei anderern Karzinomen (so auch dem PCa) einsetzbar ist.*

Er hält dieses Verfahren für das beste!

So können hier gezielte Therapieansätze, z.B. molekulare Targeted - Therapy sowie weitere immuntherapeutische Strategien diagnostisch vorbereitet und begleitet werden.

Ich habe diesbezüglich schon einige Ärzte angesprochen und hoffe, diese werden (nach Betrachtung) dazu auch Position beziehen.

*Zum Verfahren (für Deine Onkologin):*

*"Erforderlich für den Nachweis der zirkulierenden Tumorzellen sind bei diesem Verfahren 7,5 ml Vollblut, das unter Verwendung spezieller Cellsave-Vakuumröhren in j e d e r Praxis abgenommen werden kann und ohne Kühlung transportiert wird. Die gesamte Aufarbeitung des Blutes, die Magnetseparation der Ep-CAM positiven Zellen sowie die Immunfluoreszensfärbungen (Zytokeratin/CD 45) erfolgen standardisiert in einem Autoprep-System, die anschließende Analyse in einem semi-automatischen Fluoreszenz-Scanning Analyser. die isolierten Tumorzellen können anschließend sowohl immunfluoreszenzmikroskopischen Techniken, als auch mit molekularbiologischen Verfahren, wie z.B. Fluoreszenz in situ Hybridisierung (FISH) näher charakterisiert werden."*

*Professor Dr. med. Hans Bojar, Düsseldorf, 06/2007*

Sprich bitte mit Deiner Onkologin darüber!
Indem Du Cetuximab ("Erbitux") angesprochen hast, warst Du m.M. schon auf dem richtigen Weg.
Bei Dir müssen nun *gezielt* (nach erfolgter Expressionsanalyse der Tumorzellpopulationen) Wirkstoffe eingesetzt werden.

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

jetzt weißt du ja was du zu tun hast.

Ich habe die Orientierung noch nicht verloren, sehe noch sehr klar.

Wie hoch sind denn die Leberwerte gestiegen, sie waren ja kürzlich optimal? Ich habe meine Dosis nicht erhöht, mehr Medikation muß ja nicht mehr an Nutzen bringen. Ich muß wohl auch mal nach meinen Leberwerten und meiner Leberfunktion schauen. 

Ich habe noch die Idee Contergan und die evtl. Wiedereinnahme von Casodex zu versuchen (vielleicht eine Schnapsidee?). Ich habe von PSA 5000 und 10000 gehört aber nichts von der weiteren Entwicklung der Patienten erfahren. Da sind wir ja noch weit entfernt. 

Mein Onko hat mir jetzt sogar auch Ketokonazol verschrieben, alle Achtung. Das Zauberwort, von meiner HP empfohlen, war Privatrezept. 

Die Prof. Rallye habe ich ja noch vor mir, allerdings mit meinem bescheidenen, vernünftigen Auto.

Viel Erfolg Hans

Hallo Hans-Joachim.
wie kommst du darauf, daß 600 - 800 mg Ket. eine niedrige Dosis ist, ich nehme die "normale" 400 mg / Tag. Schlechte Leberwerte müssen nicht bedeuten, daß die TH. nicht funktioniert.

Wenn du meine PKG kennst, wirst du sehen, daß das Absetzen von Casodex und einige Monate ohne Antiandrogen einen starken PSA-Abfall brachte.
Gruß Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> Ich habe die Orientierung noch nicht verloren, sehe noch sehr klar.


Die Orientierung habe ich auch noch nicht verloren. Bin ich dement?




> Wie hoch sind denn die Leberwerte gestiegen, ...


Das verrate ich dir ein andermal. Jedenfalls ziemlich hoch, aber sie fallen wieder.




> ... sie waren ja kürzlich optimal?


Ja, das waren sie. So schnell kann's gehen!




> ... und die evtl. Wiedereinnahme von Casodex zu versuchen (vielleicht eine Schnapsidee?).


Nein, keine Schnapsidee. Ich habe schon häufiger gehört, dass Casodex nach einer Pause wieder funktioniert. 




> Ich habe von PSA 5000 und 10000 gehört aber nichts von der weiteren Entwicklung der Patienten erfahren.


Es soll sogar vorkommen, dass Männer an dieser Erkrankung sterben.




> ...Da sind wir ja noch weit entfernt.


Du weiter als ich. Bei einer PSAVZ von 3 Wochen liegt zwischen PSA=9 ng/ml und PSA=5000 ng/ml ein Zeitraum von ca. ½ Jahr. Nach nur weiteren 3 Wochen ist der PSA-Wert dann auch über 10000 ng/ml gestiegen. Fragt sich, welche Beschwerden bis dahin auftreten.




> ... mit meinem bescheidenen, vernünftigen Auto.


Mein Auto ist ziemlich vernünftig und ich fahr auch vernünftig. Unter Testosteronmangel wird der Mann deutlich ruhiger.




> Wenn du meine PKG kennst, wirst du sehen, daß das Absetzen von Casodex und einige Monate ohne Antiandrogen einen starken PSA-Abfall brachte.


Bei mir leider nicht.

WW

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo Winfried,

Mittlerweile habe ich mich in die Hände der Onkologen der Uni-Klinik Regensburg begeben.

Dort versucht man mich in die laufende Studie mit dem Schwerpunkt Angionesehemmer zu bringen.

Der Coktail besteht aus den Wirkstoffen Imatinib, Etoricoxib, Pioglitazon, Treosulfan, und Dexamethason.

Vorraussetzung für die Studie ist u.a. die Abwesenheit von kleinzelligen Tumore (!), keine Chemo zuvor, ein PSA Wert von größer als 5. 

Die Aussichten wurden als sehr Erfolgsversprechend beschrieben.

Wenn man für die Studie die Voraussetzungen nicht erfüllt, kann man außerhalb mit den gleichen Medikamenten - Ausnahme eine Sorte, weiß ich leider nicht mehr - auf Krankenkassenkosten behandelt werden.

Viele Grüße

Hans

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Hallo Hans,

Dein Beitrag ist sehr interessant! Kannst Du uns eine Studienübersicht (-  protokoll) geben?

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## WinfriedW

> Mittlerweile habe ich mich in die Hände der Onkologen der Uni-Klinik Regensburg begeben.


Prima Hans,

das ist die zweite Adresse, bei der ich nächste Woche bin - 7.45 Uhr für Frühaufsteher. Krank darf man da nicht sein.

WW

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

> Hallo Winfried!
> 
> In Düsseldorf hat ein Herr Professor Bojar auf dem 1. Internat. Fachkongress für Biolog. Krebsmedizin v. 9. u. 10.06.07 über ein Verfahren zur weiteren Tumorzellen - Charakterisierung *aus dem Blut* berichtet.
> 
> Dieses Verfahren nennt sich *"VERIDEX CELL SEARCH SYSTEM", welches von der FDA zur Zeit schon für die Therapiesteuerung von Mammakarzinomen zugelassen ist und auch bei anderern Karzinomen (so auch dem PCa) einsetzbar ist.*
> 
> Er hält dieses Verfahren für das beste!
> 
> So können hier gezielte Therapieansätze, z.B. molekulare Targeted - Therapy sowie weitere immuntherapeutische Strategien diagnostisch vorbereitet und begleitet werden.
> ...


Hallo Forum!
Ich habe die ersten Rückläufe hinsichtlich der o.vorgestellten Untersuchungsmöglichkeiten aus dem Blut erhalten.
Allgemeiner Tenor, es sei das aktuell beste System!

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## Helmut.2

An Interessierten!

Was ist VERIDEX CELL SEARCH SYSTEM

Diese Website habe ich von Google übersetzen lassen!

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Hans (GL)

> das ist die zweite Adresse, bei der ich nächste Woche bin - 7.45 Uhr für Frühaufsteher. Krank darf man da nicht sein.
> 
> WW


Wenn Du diese Prüfung bestanden hast, werden die Termine humaner   :Peinlichkeit: 

Hans

----------


## Hans (GL)

> Dein Beitrag ist sehr interessant! Kannst Du uns eine Studienübersicht (-  protokoll) geben?


Kann ich leider nicht, da ich ihn nicht habe. Aber Günter Feick ist bereits in die Bresche gesprungen.

Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

@Hans (GL) 

Da muss ich, auf der A3 vorm Erlanger Kreuz ist Dauerbaustau, um 6.00 Uhr im Auto sitzen, damit ich mit einiger Wahrscheinlichkeit pünktlich bin.

WW

----------


## Hans (GL)

> Da muss ich, auf der A3 vorm Erlanger Kreuz ist Dauerbaustau, um 6.00 Uhr um Auto sitzen, damit ich mit einiger Wahrscheinlichkeit pünktlich bin.


Winfried denke daran: "Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund"

Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Schlechte Leberwerte müssen nicht bedeuten, dass die Therapie nicht funktioniert.


Wohl wahr!

Blutabnahme vom 19.07.07: PSA=5,37 ng/ml  :L&auml;cheln: 
nach 9,48 ng/ml am 22.06.07 vor Ketokonazol und 9,02 ng/ml am 06.07.07 nach Beginn mit Ketokonazol.

Drückt mir die Daumen, dass der Trent anhält und die Leber durchhält.

WW

----------


## Günter Feick

Hallo Werner,


das ist die Darstellung der Studie (siehe unten) die bei Prof. Reichle, Uniklinik Regensburg durchgeführt wird. Das Medikament welches außerhalb der Studie in einem anderen Protokoll nicht gegeben wird, ist Imantinib, bei ansonsten identischer Therapie.
 

Günter
 


*Phase II Studie mit Glivec in Kombination mit anti-inflammatorischen und angiostatischen Medikamenten*

In die Studie aufgenommen werden Patienten seit Beginn 2007 im Uniklinikum Regensburg (Prof. Reichle, Onkologie und Prof. Wieland, Urologie. Ebenfalls beteiligen sich das Klinikum Bremen (Onkologie), Rostock (Prof. Casper, Uni, Onkologie), Tübingen (Prof. Stenzel, Uni, Urologie), Bonn (PD Dr. Siener, Uni, Urologie), Passau (Prof. Südhoff, Klinikum, Onkologie) und Kassel (Prof. Albers, Klinikum, Urologie), Planegg (Urologische Klinik), Regensburg (Caritas Krankenhaus St. Josef), Borken (Dr. Rüssel), Markkleeberg (Dr. Schulze). 
 

Der volle Name der Studie ist  *"Multizentrische, offene, Phase II Studie mit Glivec in Kombination mit Pioglitazon, Etoricoxib, Dexamethason und niedrig dosiertem Treosulfan für die anti-inflammatorische und angiostatische Behandlung von Patienten mit hormonrefraktärem PCa".* 
 

*Hintergrund:* Der Thrombozyten abhängige Wachstumsfaktor (PDGF) ist der häufigste Grund der Zellverbreitung in normalen und in mehreren krankhaften Situationen, inklusive dem Prostatakrebs. PDGF scheint auch in der Angiogenese Bedeutung zu besitzen, entweder durch direkte Stimulation des Endothels oder der Mediation des Zusammenspieles von Tumorzelle und dem sie umgebenden Tumorstroma. Die komplexen Interaktionen zwischen Zelle, Stroma, Percyten, Endothelzellen und Tumorblutgefäßen sind wichtig für den Tumorprogress und Gefäßneubildung. 
 

In einer Phase II Studie konnte Prof. Reichle, Regensburg Uniklinikum nachweisen, daß durch Kombination metronomischer Chemotherapie Treosulfane: Ovastat®, COX-2 inhibitor Etoricoxib: Arcoxia®, PPARy-agonist Pioglitazone: Actos®, Dexamethasone (Fortecortin®) und dem Rezeptor Tyrosine Kinase Inhibitor Imatinib: Glivec®) für vorbehandelte, symptomatische Patienten eine Verbesserung erreicht werden konnte. 33% der Patienten hatten einen PSA Abfall von gleich oder mehr als 80%, 11%der Patienten hatten eine PSA Senkung von 80% oder weniger, 38% der Patienten hatten einen PSA Abfall von weniger als 50% und 17% der Patienten hatten einen Progress der Erkrankung während der Studie.
 
In die Studie werden insgesamt 70 Patienten aufgenommen. 

*Einschlußkriterien sind* hormonrefraktärer PCa mit PSA nicht kleiner als 5 und ansteigend, Testosteron im Kastratbereich. Anforderungen werden ebenfalls an Nieren- und Leberfunktion, als auch an die Herzfunktion und eine ausreichende Knochmarkfunktion gestellt. 
 

*Ausschlußkriterien sind* Veränderung der Hormontherapie in den letzten 6 Wochen, vorhergegangene Chemotherapie, erfolgte Therapie mit Imatinib, Warfarin einnehmende Patienten, HIV positiv seiend, einen weiteren Tumor innerhalb der letzten 5 Jahre gehabt habend, etc. Für Interessierte habe ich einen kompletten Abstrakt des Studienplans zur Verfügung. 
 

*Die Ziele der Studie sind* die Erforschung der Wirkung dieser Kombination angiostatischer Medikamente zusammen mit dem metronomischen Einsatz der Chemotherapie, gemessen am PSA Wert, dem progressionsfreien Überleben, dem gesamt Überleben, der Lebensqualität und der Verträglichkeit als auch Sicherheit der Kombinationstherapie.



*Hier das offizielle Studienprotokoll:*


Studiencode:CSTI571BDE59  
Eine offene, multizentrische Studie der Phase II zur Bewertung der Behandlung mit einer anti-inflammatorischen und angiostatischen Kombination aus Glivec®, Pioglitazon, Etoricoxib, Dexamethason und niedrig dosiertem Treosulfan bei Patienten mit hormonrefraktärem Prostatakarzinom

*Einschlußkriterien* 
· *Histologisch* bestätigtes Prostatakarzinom, dessen* Fortschreiten* nach primärer Hormontherapie nachweisbar ist.
Patienten mit *ansteigenden PSA-Werten* (innerhalb von 3 Monaten vor Einschluss) belegt durch mindestens 2 aufeinander- folgende ansteigende PSA-Werte.
Der erste Messwert muss höher sein als der Referenzwert und muss mindestens eine Woche zeitlichen Abstand zum Referenzwert haben . Der zweite, bestätigende Messwert muss höher sein als der erste Messwert und muss mindestens eine Woche zeitlichen Abstand zum ersten Messwert haben. Falls jedoch der zweite Messwert nicht höher ist als der erste Messwert, muss nach einem zeitlichen Abstand von mindestens einer Woche, ein dritter, bestätigender Messwert ermittelt werden. Der Patient ist geeignet, wenn der dritte Messwert höher ist als der erste Messwert. 
Der Anstieg zwischen den aufeinanderfolgenden PSA-Werten muss mindestens 5% betragen
· *PSA-Werte* müssen vor Einschluss (zweite oder dritte Bestätigungsmessung) *über 5 ng/ml* liegen
· Alter: *³** 18 Jahre*
· Serum *Testosteron*-Spiegel im Bereich der Kastrationswerte (*<50 ng/dl* oder <1,73 nmol/l).
Ausreichende *Knochenmarksfunktion*: Neutrophile ³ 2000/µl, Hemoglobin ³ 10 g/dl, und Thrombozyten ³ 100x109/l
· *ECOG* = 0, 1 oder 2· Erforderliche Laborwerte:
a) Leberfunktion: *Gesamtbilirubin, SGPT und SGOT* (Serum) jeweils £ 2,5 fache des oberen Grenzwertes des lokalen Labors.
b) Nierenfunklion: *Kreatinin* £ 1,3 mg/dl 
· Normale *Herzfunktion*
·*Lebenserwartung* von ³ 6 Monaten

*Ausschlußkriterien* 
· Änderung der *Hormontherapie* innerhalb von 6 Wochen vor Studieneinschluss
· Vorangegangene *Chemotherapie*· Behandlung mit Imatinibmesylat oder anderen *Tyrosinkinase-Inhibitoren*
· Vorhandensein *anderer maligner Erkrankun-gen* innerhalb von 5 Jahren vor Studienbeginn 
· Patienten, die eine Behandlung mit *Warfarin* (Coumadin®) benötigen. 
· Bekannte Diagnose einer *HIV-, Hepatitis B-, oder Hepatitis C*- Infektion
· *Schwere, instabile oder unkontrollierte Krankheiten*, welche die im Prüfplan geforderten Diagnosen oder Beurteilungen beeinträchtigen könnten. Eingeschlossen sind Herzinsuffizienz (NYHA I bis IV), unkontrollierter Diabetes, chronische Leber- oder Nierenerkrankungen, aktive unkontrollierte Infektionen. und chronisch entzündliche Darmerkrankungen, Autoimmunerkrankung und Angina pectoris
· *Operative* Eingriffe während der letzten 4 Wochen vor Studieneinschluss
· Vorhergehende *Isotopentherapie* mit Strontium oder Rhenium.
· *Bestrahlungstherapie* mit *mehr als 25%* des Knochenmarks innerhalb der letzten 4 Wochen vor Studieneinschluss.
· Kontrollierte *Hirn-Metastasen .*
*·* *Regelmäßige Bluttransfusionen*
*·* *Behandlung mit anderer Tumormedikation außer LHRH-Agonisten.*
*·* *Einnahme anderer experimenteller (nicht zugelassener) Medikamente innerhalb der letzten 30 Tage vor Studieneinschluss.*
*·**Teilnahme in einer anderen klinischen Studie innerhalb von 30 30 Tage vor Studieneinschluss*

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

ich drück dir nicht nur die Daumen. Morgen bin ich dran mit den Messungen, ich hoffe bei mir geht der PSA auch so schön runter. nach 20 Keto. wie ist eigentlich dein T-Wert. Ich gehe davon aus, daß die Leberwerte sich nicht sehr verschlechtern.

Viel Glück, wir packen es, Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> H... Wie ist eigentlich dein T-Wert.


 Testosteron war am 28.06.07 bei 0,13ng/ml. Einen neueren Wert gibt's nicht.

 LHRH-Agonist (Profact) habe ich bereits vor ½ Jahr abgesetzt.

WW

----------


## WernerS

Hallo Winfried und die Anderen,

Ich bin, wenn auch auf niedrigerem PSA-Niveau, in einer ähnlichen Sitiuation wie Winfried. Morgen fange ich mit Ketokonazol an (200 mg: 8.00-16.00-24.00 Uhr, also 3 Tabletten Nizoral) dazu Delphicort 2 mg (1-0-1).

Meine PSA-Entwicklung: 15.2. *0,04*; 20.04. *0,20*; 15.05. *0,23*; 31.05. *0,41*; 26.06. *0,74*; 20.07. *1,18* 

Dazu nehme ich immer noch:

Thalidomid 50 mg: 0-0-1
Proscar 5 mg: 1-0-1
Celebrex 200 mg: 1-0-1
Xenical 120 mg: 1-1-1

Actos, das ich seit dem 15.05. eingenommen habe, hat nichts gebracht. Im Moment lautet das Ziel, die 2. Chemo so lange hinausschieben wie nur möglich. Meine 1., niedrig dosierte Chemo (35 mg/m2) hatte ich am 19.10.06 beendet.

Dir, Winfried wünsche ich, dass der Abstand zwischen Rücken und Wand möglichst groß wird.

Gruß
Werner

----------


## christinew

Hallo, Winfried, ich drücke Dir sämtliche Daumen, die ich erwischen kann, und ich wünsche Dir wirklich ,wirklich Erfolg, 
mach weiter so, viele Grüße Christine

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Werner,

deine Actoseinnahme, hat nicht viel gebracht. Meine Actostestung deines Medikamentes, war für mich ungeeignet. Ich hoffe mit Keto. wird die für mich gut geeignete- und die noch besser geeigne Testung von Volon auch ein Erfolg (HP war begeistert). ich habe heute meine neuen 20 Kapseln Keto. und 100 Kapseln Volon über Privatrezept erhalten (Mengen passen nicht, typisch "Onkologe". Das GKV Rezept, das rausgeschrieben war, hat er leider vernichtet, da sieht man diese Willkür. Mir könnte ja auch mal jemand Erfolg wünschen, auch wenn ich nicht zu euch Chemoikern gehöre. Wenn ich mal kein Keto bekomme versuche ich evtl. nur Volon.
Auch dir viel Erfolg, Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Meine Actostestung ....


Damit meinst du diesen omminösen EAV-Test?




> ... habe heute meine neuen 20 Kapseln Keto. und 100 Kapseln Volon über Privatrezept ... Das GKV Rezept, das rausgeschrieben war, hat er leider vernichtet, ...


Wie soll ich das nun verstehen? Du bist eindeutig nicht nett genug zu deinen Ärzten. Nimm dir ein Beispiel an mir. Ich schreibe meinen Ärzten Postkarten aus Afrika. Das mögen sie und werden handzahm  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: . 

Übrigens handelt es sich weder bei Keto. noch bei Volon um Kapseln. Es sind Tabletten.




> Wenn ich mal kein Keto. bekomme versuche ich evtl. nur Volon.


Warum solltest du kein Ketoconazol bekommen? Ich betrachte Volon als Begleitmedikament zu Ketoconazol und versuche die Dosis, nehme z. Zt. 3 mg/Tag, möglichst gering zu halten, um mir die Nebenwirkingen des Kortisons zu ersparen. Kortison hat, ich denke diese Information wird dich, der du so sehr auf dein Immunsysten achtest, besonders interessieren, .u. A. eine immunsupressive Wirkung. Es fördert die Osteoporose und ist appetitanregend etc.. Das kann ich alles nicht gebrauchen. Ich denke das ist bei Volon nicht anders als bei anderen Kortisonderivaten. Deshalb käme ich nicht auf die Idee, Volon alleine zu nehmen. Hast du andere Informationen als ich, Hansi?. Gleichwohl, finde ich, fördert Kortison in geringen Mengen das körperliche Wohlbefinden.




> ... Mir könnte ja auch mal jemand Erfolg wünschen, ...


Klar wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg, von ganzem Herzen! Ich brauche dich noch dringend, das weißt du Hansi, und sei es nur um mich an dir zu reiben.

Gruß Winfried

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

genau den omminösen Test meine ich, bei Actos hat er ja hingehauen. Bei Keto. werden wie sehen. Thalidomid, positiv getestet habe ich noch vor mir. Unsere Arztgespräche sind sehr bescheiden, ich ärgere sie nicht und sie mich auch nicht sehr. Bisher brauche ich sie nur für Medikamente die ich haben will. Sie haben keinen Grund böse zu sein. Es sind natürlich Tabletten, du siehst, wie wenig Erfahrung ich mit sowas habe. Nur Volon war nur so eine Idee, wenn dann in weiter Ferne. Ich habe keinerlei Erfahrung mit Kortison (sehr gute Testung). Osteoporoseförderung kann ich gar nicht brauchen, Gewichtzunahme wär kein Problem, im Gegenteil. Wohlbefinden und Kraft ist in Ordnung. Morgen machen wir eine 20 km Wanderung. Also machen dir die Reibereien immer noch Freude, also weiter so. Du brauchst evtl. meine alternativen, guten Ratschläge doch mal.

Schönen Abend, Hans

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

wie erhofft haben sich die Lebermarker nicht verschlechtert, sondern sogar schön verbessert. Die HP hat doch richtig getestet, und meine Celluläre Bierhefe als Leberschutz, scheint auch zu funktionieren. Ich habe es euch oft schon empfohlen, auch unter Chemo hilfreich. Die meisten Blutwerte haben sich verbessert, bis auf die Lymphos (Leider 20,2) verschlechtert. Auch HB verbessert sich in Serie jetzt auf 15.3. Der starke PSA Anstieg ist gebremst und um 12 % innerhalb von 14 Tagen und 10 Tagen Keto. Einnahme gesunken, bei 2 Stück / Tag. So kann es weitergehen.

Gruß Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

Lieber HansiB,

ich will dich nicht weiter auf die Folter spannen und deine Neugierde befriedigen:




> Wie hoch sind denn die Leberwerte gestiegen, sie waren ja kürzlich optimal?


Ja, *kürzlich waren sie das*.




> Ich muß wohl auch mal nach meinen Leberwerten und meiner Leberfunktion schauen.


Das solltest du tun!




> Leber und Gallenstörungen:
> 
> Gelegentlich: rückbildungsfähiger Anstieg der Leberenzyme.
> 
> Sehr selten: schwere Leberschädigung einschließlich Gelbsucht, Leberentzündung, durch Gewebeprobe bestätigte Lebernekrose, Leberversagen, einschließlich Fällen, die Transplantationen erforderlich machten oder zum Tode führten.
> 
> Leberschädigung: Nach Einnahme von Nizoral Tabletten sind sehr selten Fälle schwerer Leberschädigung einschließlich Todesfälle oder Fälle, die eine Lebertransplantation erforderlich machten, aufgetreten. Bei einigen Patienten lagen keine offensichtlichen Risikofaktoren für eine Lebererkrankung vor. Einige dieser Fälle wurden innerhalb des ersten Behandlungsmonats, einige davon innerhalb der ersten Behandlungswoche beobachtet.
> 
> Überwachung der Leberfunktion: Wenn Nizoral Tabletten eingenommen werden, sollte eine Überwachung der Leberfunktion in Betracht gezogen werden. Es wird empfohlen, die Leberfunktion vor Behandlungsbeginn und in regelmäßigen Abständen während der Behandlung zu überprüfen.


An anderer Stelle ist zu lesen:


> In Einzelfällen wurden Unverträglichkeitsreaktionen auf Alkohol beschrieben, die durch Hautrötung mit Hitzegefühl, Hautausschlag, Ödemen an den Körpergliedmaßen (Flüssigkeitsansammlungen im Gewebe), Übelkeit und Kopfschmerzen charakterisiert waren. Alle Symptome bilden sich nach wenigen Stunden vollständig zurück.


Nachdem meine Leberwerte zunächst so gut aussahen, war ich etwas geschockt, als mich die Onkologin anrief und folgendes verkündete: 

Blutabnahme v. 13. 07. 07: GGT=*1035* U/l, GOT=55,5 U/l, GPT=176 U/l, Alk. Phosphatase=192 U/l.

Ich habe daraufhin in den folgenden Tagen die Dosis Ketoconazol auf wieder nur 2x200mg/Tag reduziert und halte seither eine leberfreundliche Diät ein, d. h. ich ernähre mich seither, mit Ausnahme von Fisch, vegetarisch, fast schon vegan. Außerdem nehme ich täglich 3x200mg Silymarin und trinke überhaupt keinen Alkohol mehr.

Es ist nicht so, dass ich mich abends vollaufen lasse, aber wir trinken schon öfter mal abends ein Glas Wein oder auch zwei. Unter Taxotere schmeckt der Wein nicht, allerdings leider alles Andere auch nicht. Jetzt würde er wieder schmecken. Seit dem 13. 07. verzichte ich darauf vollständig.

Blutabnahme v. 19. 07. 07: GGT=583 U/l, GOT=17,5 U/l, GPT=47,1 U/l, Alk. Phosphatase=105 U/l.

Ich habe daraufhin die Dosis Ketoconazol wieder auf 3x200mg/Tag erhöht.

Blutabnahme v. 23. 07. 07: GGT=473 U/l, GOT=14,9  U/l, GPT=26,5 U/l, Alk. Phosphatase=88,8 U/l. 

Blutabnahme v. 26. 07. 07: GGT=294 U/l, GOT=15,0  U/l, GPT=15,0 U/l, Alk. Phosphatase=66 U/l,
PSA=4,6 ng/ml  :L&auml;cheln: , Testo.=0,25ng/m  lt. Urologe. 


Blutabnahme v. 02. 08. 07: GGT=261 U/l, GOT=16,5  U/l, GPT=23,6 U/l, Alk. Phosphatase=73,9 U/l
(Calcium 2,72 mmol/l  :verwirrt: ).

Und wie sind nun, HansiB, unter Ketoconazol deine Leberwerte? Und der PSA-Wert sinkt?

Gruß Winfried

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

auf dich kann man sich verlassen. Meine Leberwerte nach ca. 10 Tagen Einnahme waren, wie gesagt verbessert GGT hat mein Onko-Kasper nicht gemacht (er sorgt sich um meine Leberwerte), GOT 29, GPT 28, AP 52, Kalium 4,7, Calcium 2,51, PSA 6,22 von 6,99 runter (nach 15 Tagen). Ich werde kurzfristig wieder messen lassen (Onko ist im Urlaub, ich gehe in mein Labor) und auf 3 / Tag erhöhen (kann ja jetzt aus dem Vollen schöpfen). Wie bekannt nehme ich seit langem Celluläre Bierhefe auch als "Leberschutz" früher auch Globuli, noch nie Medikamente, ich hatte von meiner Lebervorbereitung gesprochen. Rotwein trinke ich wieder, momentan gibt es Sommerfeste. Eine Zeitlang war ich alkoholfrei. Meine Leber hat in der Türkei einmal einen Schlag abbekommen, daher waren ganz früher, in der Vor-PK-Zeit die Werte immer schlecht. 
Viel Erfolg, Hans

PS: Wie du weisst, brauch ich keine Diät machen, meine Nahrungsumstellung erfolgt im Jan. 2005, mein Leichtgewicht liegt, wie vor ca. 45 Jahren, bei 75 kg, ich hatte auch während der HB nicht zugenommen.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Winfried



> Nachdem meine Leberwerte zunächst so gut aussahen, war ich etwas geschockt, als mich die Onkologin anrief und folgendes verkündete: 
> 
> Blutabnahme v. 13. 07. 07: GGT=*1035* U/l, GOT=55,5 U/l, GPT=176 U/l, Alk. Phosphatase=192 U/l.


Die toxische Wirkung des Alkohols beginnt bei der normal belasteten, gesunden Leber bei ca. 0,2 Promille. Das bedeutet bei 80 kg Körpergewicht gerade mal ein Glas Rotwein mit 150 ml. Da die toxische Wirkung von Ketoconazol noch um ein vielfaches höher liegt, wird Dir der zusätzliche Genuss von dem besagten Gläschen in Ehren, was niemand verwehren kann, auch in Zukunft leider nicht bekommen. So gern ich Dir das gönnen würde.

Wobei die akute *Toxizität* durch die *Gamma-GT* und der *Zellverfall* durch die Freisetzung von *GOT und GPT* angezeigt werden. Diese Werte sind ja inzwischen wieder im unteren Normbereich, was für eine gut arbeitende Leber spricht. 

Alles Gute
Heribert

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

wo bist du. Ich will dem Pfad folgen (Rüffler aus Berlin) und hier ergänzen. 

Die Leberwerte am 8.8.07, GOT 33, GPT 44, GGT 28. Jetzt kommt es Lymphos 13 (leider, man sieht es auch bei der Testung) und Segmentkerige 76. Jetzt das noch positivere, PSA 5,37 (- 30 %) und Testo 0,02. Cortisol 1,72 ug / dl, Ref. 6,2 - 19,4

Hallo Freunde der altern. Medizin, WW weghören. 

Ich habe die Nebenwirkung von Keto für meinen Körper heute von meiner HP "testen" lassen. Die guten Wirkungen, hatten meine HP erfreut (hatten ja vorher trotz "Giftigkeit" über EAV positiv getestet). Es muß auch für eine HP nicht immer nur alternativ sein. 

Die meisten Organmessungen waren etwas schechter geworden, sind aber durch eine "Auflösung" einer Blockade leicht durch homöopathische Mittel in den Normalbereich (grün in der Darstellung) zu bringen. Sie meint nach ca. 6 Wochen Einnahme die Medikamente vorübergehend abzusetzen. Werde ich mir überlegen, wenn ich erneut die Veränderung der Blutwerte sehe. Wie hat sich eigentlich dein Testo entwickelt, Winfried. Werner S und andere, könnten auch über die Nebenwirkungen etwas sagen.

Viel Erfolg, Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> wo bist du.


Ich lebe noch!  :L&auml;cheln: 

Es gibt z. Zt. keine neueren Daten als *diese*.

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

ich hoffe doch, dass du langsam in meine GGT Gefilde kommst, T wäre auch noch von Interesse. Du sagst gar nichts zu meiner HP, oder bist du auch schon so weit gesunken. Sie macht mich noch so richtig gesund (gesünder).
Viel Erfolg, Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Du sagst gar nichts zu meiner HP, oder bist du auch schon so weit gesunken. ..


Um Gottes Willen! Ich habe *dieses hier* gelesen.

Eine an Krebs erkrankte frühere Schulkamaradin meiner Schwester verstarb vor wenigen Wochen nach einer vom Heilpraktiker empfohlenen Schlangengifttherapie. Sie hinterlässt drei Töchter in Ausbildung. Mit Sicherheit wäre der Tod auch ohne Schlangengift eingetreten. Die *Quacksalberei* kostete eine Menge Kröten, die den Töchtern heute fehlen. Die Geld ist nicht weg, es gehört nur leider einem Anderen.




> ... Lymphos 13 (leider, man sieht es auch bei der Testung)


 13 soll heißen 13%? Meine Lymphozyten sind, das lässt mich ruhig schlafen, bei 900/µl bzw. 9% mit leicht steigender Tendenz. 




> ... und Segmentkerige 76.


76% ist im Normbereich. Ich kenne aktuell nur die Gesamtzahl (8260/µl bzw. 82,2%) meiner neutrophilen Granulozyten. Das ist, nachdem die Lymphozyten zu niedrig sind, erwartungsgemäß ein leicht erhöhter Wert.

Mein HB= 14,4 g/dl, HCT= 42,5%  :L&auml;cheln: 

Mein Testosteron war vor 3 Wo. 0,25 ng/ml und damit höher als 4 Wo. zuvor (0,13 ng/ml). Allerdings habe ich seit 7. Monaten keinen LHRH-Agonisten mehr. Daher wäre ein Ansteigen des Testosterons kein Wunder. Nächste Woche gibt's einen neuen Wert.

Vor zwei Wochen wurde, was ich erst heute erfuhr, bei der Onkologin ein PSA-Wert gemacht: 4,05 ng/ml. 

Sollte man Cortisol bestimmen lassen? Welche therapeutische Konsequenz ziehst du aus deinem zu niedrigen Wert? Cortisol unterliegt sehr starken tageszeitlichen Schwankungen. Eine einzelne Messung macht von daher wenig Sinn.

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

@HansiB

PS zu *#35*: Mein Blutbild wird bei der Onkologin übrigens mit dem Attribut "super" gehandelt - also: "super Blutbild".

Dazu auch fast super die Leberwerte: 
GOT 14,6 U/l, GPT 18,3 U/l, GGT 135 U/l, AP 59,7 U/l, Calcium 2,53 mmol/l  :L&auml;cheln: 

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

ich muss doch noch was zu HP sagen, du glaubst doch nicht, wir kennen uns schon recht lange, daß ich mit Quacksalbern oder (bekannten) teuren HP, die mir was verkaufen wollen was zu tun haben will. Es gibt solche und normale HP`s, einer der Gift gibt ist unverständlich und gegen das PK Prinzip. Du bringst immer nur das Negative, ich kenne in meiner Umgebung viele positive Erfahrungen durch HP. Die bescheidene Bezahlung erfolgt über die Porto / Haushaltskasse. 

Ich therapiere systemisch, dazu gehört für mich auch der ganze Körper und die inneren Organe (mit der Psyche habe ich nichts am Hut). Das bekomme ich nicht von der Schulmedizin, sondern nur von einer HP. Ich bin ja nicht an irgend welchen Organen (außer einem) erkrankt. Die Organfunktionen werden ermittelt und Defizite (evtl. als Nebenwirkung von Keto + Volon) in den Normalbereich reguliert. Nicht mit "giftigen" Medikamenten, sondern alternativen Einnahmen und die D (Potenzierung) getestet. 

So bekomme ich momentan z.B. Aminosäurenmischung (6 verschiedene), Prostata GL D12, Pro Bifido, Mineraltabletten (sie hat Defizite trotz HansiB Müsli festgestellt). Rms Petrasch, Schleimhautkomplex und von meinem 1. HP empfohlen Bio-Bran. Mir ist es das Wert, ich brauche keine zusätzliche Diagnostik und PK- Knochenmetastasenzählerei. 

Dein gestiegener T-Wert ist schon recht erstaunlich, entgegen den Veröffentlichungen. Dein PSA sieht ja recht gut aus, bei mir in der nächsten Woche wohl auch (ich bin halt hinterher). 

Mein Cortisol hat mich wegen der Volondosierung interessiert. Jetzt verstehe ich auch die "ausdrückliche sehr gut" Testung vor der Einnahme. Mein Cortisol war da schon recht niedrig, mir fehlt der Anfangswert. Normal Absenkung durch Volon ca. 25 %, meine Messung erfolgte um ca. 8 Uhr. Wie meine HP und auch jetzt Rudolf feststellt ist ein zu hoher Cortisolspiegel negativ, mit den von Rudolf beschriebenen Konsequenzen.
Ich nehme wie empfohlen 1 + 1  Volon zum Essen und werde evtl. erhöhen. 
Ich propagiere gute HP aus eigener Erfahrung, der anfängliche unvorstellbare Metastasenschmerz ist dadurch verschwunden. Immer bessere Leberwerte durch Globuli, trotz HB. Ich bekomme von ihr Unterstützung und Bestätigung der schulmedizinischen Medikamente, z.B Celebrex, Keto, Volon ein Teil der HB die ich mache, für mich alles plausibel. Jeder soll machen was er will, ich tendiere zu weniger an Medikamenten, aber das ist dir ja bekannt.
Wie ich glaube, komme ich mit meinen "Spinnereien" ganz gut klar, gegenüber vielen mit zunehmenden Problemen. Einige Jahre werden wir es noch so weitermachen. Ich finde es schade, daß so wenig Interesse vorhanden ist, du bist der Einzige zum "reiben".
Viel Glück, Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

Ketoconazol wird nachgesagt, die Wirkung beruhe zumindest zum wesentlichen Teil darin, dass es das Testosteron noch weiter unterdrückt als alleine nur mit einem LHRH-Analogon.

Ich habe seit geraumer Zeit kein LHRH-Analogon mehr. Jetzt scheint mein Testosteron ganz, ganz langsam ein wenig anzusteigen. Jedenfalls fällt es nicht: 

Testosteron v. 30.01.07 0,19ng/ml
Testosteron v. 28.02.07 0,27ng/ml
Testosteron v. 29.03.07 0,18ng/ml
Testosteron v. 29.05.07 0,23ng/ml
Testosteron v. 28.06.07 0,13ng/ml
Testosteron v. 26.07.07 0,25ng/ml
Testosteron v. 23.08.07 0,29ng/ml

Am 28.06. ist mein Testosteron unter Ketoconazol und Volon kurzzeitig gefallen aber danach sofort wieder gestiegen. Jetzt ist mein Testosteron jedenfalls nicht niedriger als vor der Einnahme von Ketoconazol.

Und nun mein PSA von vorgestern (29.08): *2,47 ng/ml* nach Onkologenmessung  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Damit ist mein PSA seither unter Ketoconazol/Volon und nach Beendigung der Chemotherapie *von 9,48 ng/ml auf 2,47 ng/ml* gefallen  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: .

Einen so niedrigen PSA-Wert hatte ich seit langem nicht mehr. Es gibt auch noch ein Leben nach der Chemo  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: . Dieser Rückgang kann jedenfalls nicht durch einen fallenden Testosteronwert verursacht sein. Stellt sich, vor dem Hintergrund der von RuStra angezettelten Diskussion die Frage, ob ich von dem niedrigen Testosteronwert überhaupt noch profitiere? Oder habe ich nur die Nebenwirkungen?

Dazu am 29.08 auch wieder fast super die Leberwerte: 
GOT 16,2 U/l, GPT 18,6 U/l, *GGT 72 U/l*, AP 60,6 U/l, Calcium 2,46 mmol/l  :L&auml;cheln: 

WW

----------


## Jürgen M.

Hallo Winfried,

ich gratuliere Dir herzlich zu dieser erfreulichen Entwicklung. Deinen Äußerungen kann man förmlich die Freude darüber nachempfinden. Hoffentlich hat dies auch positive Auswirkungen auf Deine vielen Anspielungen über ein mögliches baldiges Ende. Damit hast Du bestimmt so manchen Leser hier im Forum verschreckt ob solcher düsterer Gedanken. 
Ich profitiere momentan ebenso von der Behandlung mit Ketoconanzol und hoffe für uns alle, dass es lange so bleibt. Es gibt ein Leben *VOR* dem Tod - laß es uns (er)leben.

Schöne Grüße
Jürgen M.

PS: Auch meine Apothekerin vorort wäre in der Lage, Keto herzustellen!!

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Winfried,

ich freue mich über Deine Werte ebenfalls und bewundere Deinen Kampfesmut. Möge es so weiter gehen.

Ein frohes Wochenende und herzliche Grüsse

GeorgS

----------


## Harro

*Neuer Lebensmut*

Hallo Winfried, auch von mir Glückwunsch zu Deinen neuen Werten. Jürgens Empfindungen, daß Du förmlich sprühst vor Freude über die Bekanntgabe Deines neuen Berichtes, kann ich nur bestätigen. Es wäre sicher gut, wenn Dein T- Wert noch mehr ansteigen könnte, weil ich auch schon eine Weile lang nicht mehr überzeugt bin, daß ein niedriger T - Wert von großem Vorteil ist. 

Zitat [Aber Wie ich glaube, komme ich mit meinen "Spinnereien" ganz gut klar, gegenüber vielen mit zunehmenden Problemen. Einige Jahre werden wir es noch so weitermachen. Ich finde es schade, daß so wenig Interesse vorhanden ist, du bist der Einzige zum "reiben".
Viel Glück, Hans] Zitatende

Lieber Hans, ich biete mich zum Reiben an, wenn es dem Winfried zu bunt wird.

*"Pflichten entstehen dadurch, dass man nicht beizeiten nein sagt"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

> Ketoconazol wird nachgesagt, die Wirkung beruhe zumindest zum wesentlichen Teil darin, dass es das Testosteron noch weiter unterdrückt als alleine nur mit einem LHRH-Analogon.
> 
> Ich habe seit geraumer Zeit kein LHRH-Analogon mehr. 
> 
> Und nun mein PSA von vorgestern (29.08): *2,47 ng/ml* nach Onkologenmessung 
> 
> Damit ist mein PSA seither unter Ketoconazol/Volon und nach Beendigung der Chemotherapie *von 9,48 ng/ml auf 2,47 ng/ml* gefallen .
> 
> Einen so niedrigen PSA-Wert hatte ich seit langem nicht mehr. Es gibt auch noch ein Leben nach der Chemo .
> ...


Hallo Winfried!

Deine Botschaft ist auch im hohen Norden angekommen!

Es gibt tatsächlich ein Leben nach der Chemo- Monotherapie mit Docetaxel!

Obwohl der relativ aufgeklärte Prostatakrebspatient weiß, dass jeder Patient und jedes PCa unterschiedlich auf spezielle Therapien reagiert, so geben Deine aktuellen Werte doch sehr vielen betroffenen Männern eine ordentlich gute psychologische Unterstützung. 

So werden wir versuchen, auch weiterhin neue (oder manchmal schon verschüttet erscheinende) Wege zu gehen.

Also scheint ja das Daumendrücken doch erfolgreich zu sein!

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Winfried



> Am 28.06. ist mein Testosteron unter Ketoconazol und Volon kurzzeitig gefallen aber danach sofort wieder gestiegen. Jetzt ist mein Testosteron jedenfalls nicht niedriger als vor der Einnahme von Ketoconazol.
> 
> Und nun mein PSA von vorgestern (29.08): *2,47 ng/ml* nach Onkologenmessung 
> 
> Damit ist mein PSA seither unter Ketoconazol/Volon und nach Beendigung der Chemotherapie *von 9,48 ng/ml auf 2,47 ng/ml* gefallen .


Der Terapierfolg ist Dir wirklich zu wünschen, auch meine Gratulation dazu.

Wenn Du Dir den Artikel aus KISP-Texte nochmal verinnerlichst, könnte auch alleine die zelltoxische Wirkung des Ketoconazol die Krebszellen schmelzen lassen. Dort wird auch über die ggf. bessere Abstimmung zwischen Ketoconazol und Triamcinolon geschrieben.

Was mich in diesem Zusammenhang besonders freut, sind die hervorragenden Transaminasewerte. Im KISP-Artikel wird ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, wärend der HDK Alkohol gänzlich zu meiden.

Ein schönes Wochenende und weiter guten Erfolg
Heribert

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

bei mir ist die Keto/Volon-Entwicklung anders. 3 Wochen lang unter Therapie wunderbare Leberwerte, am 8.8. noch Got33, GPT44 GGT 28 U/L. Ich gab mir Mühe und nahm von meiner HP eine Aminosäuremischung, sie hat es geahnt, was kommt, heute GOT 173+, GPT 816++, GGT nicht gemessen, AP 57, Ca 2,36 (anderes Caltium, niedrigster Wert). Ich bin geschockt, meine jungfräuliche Leber ist keine Chemo gewohnt. Ich habe gestern Keto abgesetzt, bevor ich die Werte hatte. Winfried, das ist der Grund der Intermetierung, von der HP damals empfohlen, du fragtest danach. Nach meinem Urlaub in ca.3 Wochen werde ich erneut messen und dann entscheiden, dann evtl. nur immer 3 Wochen Einnahme.

Jetzt zum PSA erneuter Höchststand 10.7.07 vor Keto 6,99, dann unter Keto 24.7  6,22, am 8.8.  5,37, heutiger Wert fehlt noch.

Jetzt zu gesamt Testo allerdings unter LHRH am12.6.  0,37 (ich kam nie unter 0,26 ng/l) und am 8.8  <0,02, heutiger Wert fehlt noch. Mein Onko hat mich für Montag einbestellt, er wird schimpfen, er kennt dann aber auch die Wirkung (die verbesserten Werte kennt er noch nicht, Fremdmessung), PSA und T. Mariendistel habe ich mir bestellt und mit Leberwickeln angefangen, das habe ich noch nie erlebt, so eine Vergiftung.

Gruß Hans

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo Winfried,

ich freue mich mit Dir über den günstigen Verlauf.

Hans (GL)

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo Winfried,

die zytotoxische Wirkung von Ketoconazol ist hier beschrieben.

Hans

----------


## RuStra

> Ich habe seit geraumer Zeit kein LHRH-Analogon mehr. Jetzt scheint mein Testosteron ganz, ganz langsam ein wenig anzusteigen. 
> 
> ....
> Einen so niedrigen PSA-Wert hatte ich seit langem nicht mehr. Es gibt auch noch ein Leben nach der Chemo . Dieser Rückgang kann jedenfalls nicht durch einen fallenden Testosteronwert verursacht sein. Stellt sich, vor dem Hintergrund der von RuStra angezettelten Diskussion die Frage, ob ich von dem niedrigen Testosteronwert überhaupt noch profitiere? Oder habe ich nur die Nebenwirkungen?
> 
> Dazu am 29.08 auch wieder fast super die Leberwerte: 
> GOT 16,2 U/l, GPT 18,6 U/l, *GGT 72 U/l*, AP 60,6 U/l, Calcium 2,46 mmol/l 
> 
> WW


schon schön, dass was greift, ne therapie oder deren mehrere oder was anderes oder alles zusammen - herzlichen Glückwunsch !!

die Testo-Debatte ist m.A. nach bereichert worden durch das Auftreten (ich komm mir blöd vor, dass wir den erst jetzt entdeckt haben - s.last samedi, der geniale "Cent" von Hans-Joachim) von Abraham Morgentaler - er könnte ein Kompagnon von Leibowitz sein, dummerweise zitiert er ihn nicht. 
Denn A.M. macht in 2006 dasgleiche, was Leibo schon 4 Jahre zuvor und dann in 2004 gemacht hat - er geht die Papiere seit 1941 (Huggins) durch und stellt fest, nirgends gibts evidence dafür, dass ganz generell Testo das PCa-Wachstum forciert. 

In dem aktuellen Sept.2007-Artikel gibts folgende erhellende Stelle:

++++++++++++++++++++++++++




> How can the results of these various studies be reconciled with the indisputable and dramatic regression of PCa that occurs when T is lowered
> by chemical or surgical castration? 
> And how is it possible to cause PCa regression by lowering T, yet not cause enhanced PCa growth by raising T? 
> Both questions are resolved by a single wordsaturation.


Wie können die Ergebnisse dieser verschiedenen Studien in Einklang gebracht werden mit dem unddiskutierbaren und dramatischem Rückgang des PCa, der eintritt, wenn T durch chemische oder operative Kastration gesenkt wird?
Und wie ist es möglich, dass durch T-Absenkung eine PCa-Regression bewirkt wird, jedoch durch T-Anstieg das PCa-Wachstum nicht in die Höhe getrieben wird?
Beide Fragen werden beantwortet durch ein einziges Wort - Sättigung.




> Essentially all biologic systems become saturated at some concentration of substrate, meaning that there is a concentration for a chemical, in this case T, beyond which addition of more substrate has no effect. 
> 
> Clearly, at the extreme low end of serum T concentration we see PCa regression. 
> Raising T levels in men with metastatic PCa who already have castrate T levels does indeed cause PCa growth. 
> But it has been nearly impossible to show that raising T causes any incremental increase in PCa growth beyond the near-castrate range for T.


Alle biologische Systeme werden bei einer bestimmten Konzentration des Substrates gesättigt, was bedeutet, dass es eine Konzentration für einen Stoff gibt, in diesem Fall T, deren Überschreitung durch Hinzufügung von mehr Substrat keinen Effekt mehr hat.

Es ist klar: An dem einen extremen Ende der T-Serum-Konzentration haben wir die PCa-Regression.
Wenn das Testo bei Männern mit metastatischem PCa wieder steigt, die bereits Kastrat-Level haben, führt das in der Tat zum PCa-Wachstumsschub.
Aber es ist fast unmöglich zu zeigen, dass steigendes T irgendwelchen weiteren Wachstums-Schub bewirkt jenseits des Nahe-Kastrat-Bereiches.

++++++++++++++++

gut, nicht ?!
Damit hätten wir drei Bereiche ... und Du bist jetzt gerade in dem gefährlichen 2ten Bereich. Wenn A.M. recht hat, solltest Du auf dem schnellsten Wege das Testo hochpuschen - und das wäre dann ganz nach Leibo-Art, entweder ganz unten oder ganz oben. 

bis dann,
Rudolf

----------


## WinfriedW

> gut, nicht ?!
> Damit hätten wir drei Bereiche ... und Du bist jetzt gerade in dem gefährlichen 2ten Bereich. Wenn A.M. recht hat, solltest Du auf dem schnellsten Wege das Testo hochpuschen - und das wäre dann ganz nach Leibo-Art, entweder ganz unten oder ganz oben.


Stellt sich natürlich die Frage, welcher Arzt das unterschreibt und dann auch mit macht.

So erfreulich meine Erfolge mit Ketokonazol sind, so unklar ist auch, wie lange es halten wird. Jedenfalls freue ich mich erst mal über meinen niedrigen PSA-Wert, was mich nicht davon abhält, jetzt schon nach einer Anschlusstherapie zu suchen. 

Günter Feick schrieb mir in einer persönlichen Nachricht:


> Prima, dass Du nach all den Therapien jetzt mit Ketokonazol eine hoffentlich  stabile Situation erreicht hast, was evtl. *erst durch die Summe der Behandlungen  so möglich wurde*.


Das mag durchaus so sein.

Neben Ketoconazol, ausgelöst durch *das Disaster mit meinen Leberwerten* und auch motiviert durch meinen *Besuch in Freiburg* habe ich mir in letzter Zeit, das wird HansiB freuen, eine sehr strenge Diät auferlegt. Nachdem ich mich auch früher schon fleischarm ernährte, esse ich jetzt Fisch und ernähre mich ansonsten nahezu vegan, d.h. von ganz kleinen Ausnahmen abgesehen keine Milch, kein Käse, keine Eier, keine Butter ... Außerdem kein Alkohol und fast kein Zucker. Auch das mag eine Rolle spielen. Vor diesem Hintergrund habe ich in jüngster Zeit ein paar Kilo abgenommen. Das ist nicht weiter schlimm. Allerdings versuche ich jetzt, den Gewichtsverlust etwas zu bremsen, indem ich verstärkt Nüsse und Olivenöl zu mir nehme.

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

das mit der Ernährung ist o.k. Aber was sagst du, oder andere zu meinen furchtbaren Leberwerten und der vorgesehenen Intermetierung von Keto. Am Montag werde ich die PSA und T Zahlen erhalten, dann bin ich weg. Ich gehe davon aus, daß diese sich weiter verbessern (T wird nicht möglich sein). Was sagt ihr zum Kastrationsniveau unter Keto (T 0,02), bei mir, oder spielt da auch die Vormedikation, oder die Wirksamkeit von Eligard und Avodart eine Rolle? Das werde ich weiter nehmen. LHRH habe ich ausgesetzt, vorerst. Was sagt Rudolf dazu? Ich wär doch einer für die T-Gabe?

Gruß Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> ..., bei mir ist die Keto/Volon-Entwicklung anders. 3 Wochen lang unter Therapie wunderbare Leberwerte, am 8.8. noch Got33, GPT44 GGT 28 U/L. ...


Das kommt mir doch bekannt vor. Anfangs hatte ich unter Ketoconazol *super Leberwerte*, die tendenziell eher besser als schlechter wurden. Das ist ein Fall für Ralfs *Forumsextrakt*. Man muss unter Ketoconazol die Leberwerte regelmäßig kontrollieren und darf sich durch die anfänglich guten Werte unter keinen Umständen täuschen lassen und in Sicherheit wähnen.




> Ich gab mir Mühe und nahm von meiner HP eine Aminosäuremischung, ...


Hat aber offenbar nichts gebracht, oder?




> ..., heute GOT 173+, GPT 816++, GGT nicht gemessen, ...


Damit hast du *meine Höchstwerte* bei weitem getoppt! Ich bin etwas verwundert, dass GGT bei dir nicht mit gemessen wurde. Leberwerte, ich kenne es nicht anders, werden eigentlich immer im Paket ermittelt. Da ist GGT regelmäßig dabei. GGT ist der Wert, der am empfindlichsten  reagiert. Angesichts deines GPTs von 816 U/l wird sich dein GGT bei mehreren Tausend bewegen.

Es wird Monate dauern, bis sich dein GGT wieder normalisiert hat. GGT normalisiert sich nur sehr langsam.




> Ich bin geschockt, meine jungfräuliche Leber ist keine Chemo gewohnt.


Na ja, ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass man Leber sozusagen "immunisieren" kann. Ich glaube vielmehr, dass sich Leberschäden im Zweifel eher kumulieren. Andererseits regeneriert sich die Leber, wenn du sie nicht gleich ganz kaputt gemacht hast, recht gut. Schlechtestensfalls kann man Leber transplantieren  :eek!: .




> ..., das ist der Grund der Intermittierung, von der HP damals empfohlen, ...


Na, ich weiß nicht. Ich will's nicht beschreien, aber ich habe meine Leberwerte auch ohne Intermittierung und übrigens auch ohne Aminosäuremischung in den Griff bekommen. Ich nehme Silymarin, obwohl ich auch daran nicht wirklich glaube. Offenbar wirkt Silymarin auch, ohne dass man dran glaubt  :verwirrt: .




> ..., dann evtl. nur immer 3 Wochen Einnahme.


Das ist m. E. keine Lösung. Ketoconazol  ist hepatoxisch und zwar u.U. bis hin zum akuten Leberversagen. Entsprechende Warnungen stehen auf dem Waschzettel. Jeder der Ketoconazol nimmt sei entsprechend gewarnt! Regelmäßige  Blutkontrollen sind angesagt! Meine Onkologin hat sehr viel Respekt vor diesem Medikament.

Andererseits hat Ketoconazol Wechselwirkungen mit sehr vielen anderen Medikamenten und auch mit Alkohol. Auf dem Waschzettel steht zu Alkohol folgendes:


> In Einzelfällen wurden Unverträglichkeitsreaktionen auf Alkohol beschrieben, die durch Hautrötung mit Hitzegefühl, Hautausschlag, Ödemen an den Körpergliedmaßen (Flüssigkeitsansammlungen im Gewebe), Übelkeit und Kopfschmerzen charakterisiert waren. Alle Symptome bilden sich nach wenigen Stunden vollständig zurück.


Das hört sich erst mal nicht sehr gefährlich an. Dennoch habe ich den leisen Verdacht, dass mein Disaster mit den Leberwerten darauf zurück zu führen ist, dass ich mir mein abendliches Glas Wein nicht nehmen lassen wollte. Du wirst jetzt abwarten müssen, bis sich deine Leberwerte einigermaßen normalisiert haben. Dann würde ich an deiner Stelle unter der Voraussetzung, dass sich die günstige PSA-Entwicklung bestätigt, alle Medikamente incl. Avodart, Biobran und was du sonst noch alles nimmst, absetzen und dann ganz vorsichtig unter ständiger Leberwertkontrolle wieder mit Ktoconazol beginnen. Obwohl ich nicht dran glaube, würde ich Silymarin nehmen.

Mit Medikamentenwechselwirkungen habe ich einschlägige Erfahrungen. In grauer Vorzeit nahm ich Casodex und hatte damit wenig Probleme. Ich bekam später viel Taxotere, was meine Leberwerte überhaupt gar nicht beeindruckte. Während meines ersten Zyklus Taxotere nahm ich Casodex weiter. Damals explodierten durch die Kombination von Taxotere mit Casodex meine Transaminasen - Transaminasen ist eines meiner Lieblingsworte  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):  - derart, dass ich die Therapie viele Wochen unterbrechen musste. Weißt du, HansiB, was Ketoconazol mit Avodart oder Biobran macht?




> Jetzt zu gesamt Testo allerdings unter LHRH am12.6.  0,37 (ich kam nie unter 0,26 ng/l) und am 8.8  <0,02, ...


Damit scheint die Testosteron-Schiene bei dir zumindest in der Richtung ausgereizt zu sein.




> ... Mein Onko hat mich für Montag einbestellt, er wird schimpfen, ...


Klar, da holst du dir jetzt rote Ohren, Hans. 

Ich wünsche dir einen schönen Urlaub. Wo geht's hin?

Gruß Winfried

----------


## Hans-Joachim

Hallo HansiB,

*oder spielt da auch die Vormedikation, oder die Wirksamkeit von Eligard und Avodart eine Rolle? Das werde ich weiter nehmen. LHRH habe ich ausgesetzt, vorerst.* 

Meiner Ansicht nach ist die gemeinsame Einnahme von Dexamethason/Triamcinolon und Avodart doppelt gemoppelt. Bei mir hat die alleinige Einnahme von Dexa das DHT in den gleichen niedrigen Bereich gesenkt wie bei Dir. Wenn Du gleichzeitig dazu Avodart nimmst, drehst Du vielleicht zweimal an der gleichen Schraube.

Vielleicht kann Dir Dein Onko dazu etwas Sinnvolles sagen.

Ich wünsche Dir bessere Werte.

Joachim

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

es geht an den Nordatlantig zum gesunden Fischgenuss. 

Wie du weisst, kenne ich sonst keine Nebenwirkungen. So hatte ich mir das auch da vorgestellt. Wein in geringen Mengen, auch falsch, ich hatte früher (als PKler) nichts getrunken.

Mein Labor (Zwischenmessungen) macht immer alle 3 Leberwerte, der Onko spart (1,30 EUR) du weisst, was ich dazu schon alles gesagt habe.

Wenn er mir eine hinter die Ohren geben will, werde ich ihm sagen, nachdem von keinem meiner Ärzte irgend eine Therapieänderung kommt und der PSA steigt, muß man selber was machen. Die Wirkungen sind ja wie gewollt. Ich hätte früher absetzen müssen, nicht erst 1 Tag vor Blutabnahme. Es wird eine abstinente Zeit und das in Frankreich.
Hoffentlich bleibt der PSA unten, das niedere T stört mich nicht.

Gruß Hans

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Hans-Joachim,

vermutlich liegst du richtig. Ich bin unerfahren mit der Medikamenteneinnahme. Bisher hat es immer geklappt.

Gruß Hans

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

nichts mit roten Ohren. frundlich grinsend wie immer, obligatorisches Sono, bei so schlechten Leberwerten. Keine Lebermetastasen - hätte ich ihm auch sagen können (EAV-Untersuchung) . Er ist ganz erstaunt, daß man auch Blutwerte zwischendurch macht. Ich sollte in Frankreich erneut messen lassen. 

Zu dem fehlenden GGT Wert sagt er nichts, Lymphozyten interessieren ihn nicht, ohne Belang. Mich schon NK-Zellen und die Aktivität fürs Immunsystem, interessiert ihn auch nicht, vermute ich. Deine gute Leberwertentwicklung unter Keto interessiert ihn nicht.
Kein Wort zu Alkohol, Ernährung. Das Absetzen der Medikamente (er weiss gar nicht was ich nehme) akzeptiert er. Die NEM Einnahme werde ich bei der HP nachfragen. 

In 2 Minuten Sprechzeit ist alles vorbei, bei meinem 2. größtem Gesundheitsproblem. Wenn es nicht so bequem wäre zu ihm zu gehen. Zometa, er macht nichts anderes, gibt auch der Uro, ist aber aufwendiger zu ihm zu gehen.
Ich kam nicht dazu, zu fragen, ob er Alternativen hat, hat er nicht, wie 1000de Onkos auch. Ich kam nicht einmal dazu zu schimpfen, über die Ignoranz der Ärzte.
Gemessen hat er noch Bilirubin gesamt 0,56 mg/dl (<1,1), Cholinesterase 8,8 kU/l und PSA 3,70 ng/ml. Ohne Keto wäre der PSA bei 9 oder 10. Er ist in 50 Tagen von 6,99 auf jetzt 3,70 gefallen (interessiert ihn nicht).
Ich werde mich in meinen SHG's nach einem 2. Onkologen umsehen.

Gruß Hans - bis in drei Wochen

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... PSA 3,70 ng/ml. Ohne Keto wäre der PSA bei 9 oder 10. Er ist in 50 Tagen von 6,99 auf *jetzt 3,70* gefallen ...


Cool, nach diesem tollen Ergebnis hat du nun die Wahl zwischen Krebstot und Leberversagen  :Cool: .

Herzlichen Glückwunsch




> Ich werde mich in meinen SHG's nach einem 2. Onkologen umsehen.


Warum nicht mal ein neues Gesicht? Ich habe auch schon mehrere Onkologen verschlissen.

Schönen Urlaub,

Winfried

----------


## WinfriedW

Ich stelle zur ernsthaften Diskussion: Was macht man denn mit *diesem Befund*?

Ich bitte um rege Beteiligung.

WW

----------


## Günter Feick

> Ich stelle zur ernsthaften Diskussion: Was macht man denn mit *diesem Befund*?
> WW


Hallo Winfried,

Du weist jetzt welche Lymphknoten sehr wahrscheinlich Prostatakrebs befallen sind. Die ersten beiden Fragen, welche ich nach diesem Befund haben würde, sind - 

kann einer oder können alle der weiß dargestellten Lymphknoten biopsiert, entfernt oder bestrahlt werden? 

kann die Biopsie eines oder aller befallenen Lymphknoten therapeutische Konsequenzen aufzeigen (Art der Zellen, Sensibilität für bestimmte Therapien)?

Günter

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

> Ich stelle zur ernsthaften Diskussion: Was macht man denn mit *diesem Befund*?
> 
> Ich bitte um rege Beteiligung.
> 
> WW


Hallo Winfried,

es scheint sich zur Zeit eine relativ stabile Phase im Komplex der Erkrankung darzustellen. Die knöchernen Auffällligkeiten könnten ruhende, evtl. nicht mehr aktiv werdende Spots sein.
Ansonsten müßten hinsichtlich der Lymphknoten Günters Fragen relevant werden.
Daraus ergeben sich dann die weiteren diagnostischen und therapeutischen Schritte.
Aber vielleicht kannst Du uns schon mehr sagen?

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Aber vielleicht kannst Du uns schon mehr sagen?


Nein, kann ich nicht. Von ärztlicher Seite gibt es eher die Haltung, dass diese Diagnostik keinen Sinn macht. Allerdings habe ich diesen Befund noch mit keinem Arzt diskutiert.

In der Tat habe ich den Eindruck, dass mir die Knochenmetastasen die geringsten Probleme bereiten. 

Die beiden großen Metastasen in den Sitzbeinen sind seit der primären Diagnose bekannt. Damals waren sie im Skelettszintigramm sehr deutlich sichtbar. Sie verändern sich unter der Therapie offenbar nicht mehr. Sie sind jetzt auch weder im Skelettszintigramm noch im PET zu sehen. D.h. sie reichern keinen Tracer an. In der Zwischenzeit wurden diese beiden großen Knochenmetastasen bestrahlt, jedoch waren sie auch vor der Bestrahlung im Skelettszintigramm nicht mehr sichtbar.

Interessant finde ich am Rande, dass man im MRT sehr deutlich den bestrahlten Bereich abgrenzen kann.

Prof. Reske in Ulm wies mir im Okt. 06 darüber hinaus punktförmige osteosklerotische Metastasen im Os ilium, im Os sacrum, in LWK5, LWK2, BKW10 und am vetebralen Anteil der 6. Rippe nach, alles ohne Cholin-Mehranreicherung. Diese Metastasen waren bis dato nicht bekannt. Sie waren auch im primären Skelettszintigramm nicht zu sehen. So konnte man annehmen, dass sie unter Therapie neu entstanden sind.

Interessant ist für mich die Tatsache, dass MD, PhD Satoru Takahashi diese punktförmigen Knochenveränderungen nicht erwähnt. Gibt es sie nun oder gibt es sie nicht? Wenn es sie gibt, dann ist denkbar, dass sie auch der Radiologe, der die primäre Untersuchung vornahm, nicht erkannte bzw. nicht erwähnte. Damit halte ich es für eher unwahrscheinlich, dass diese Metastasen unter Therapie neu entstanden sind. Im Skelettszintigramm waren sie zu keiner Zeit sichtbar. Ich werde diesbezüglich in Nijmegen noch mal nachfragen.

Macht es Sinn, die befallenen Lymphknoten lokal zu therapieren? Ob es eine gute Idee ist, in diesem Bereich um die großen Blutgefäße herum zu bestrahlen, ist aus meiner Sicht unklar. Außerdem muss ich an die Gesamtstrahlendosis denken. 

Kann man Lymphknoten in diesem Bereich laparoskopisch entnehmen? Welche therapeutischen Möglichkeiten sich daraus ergeben, diskutiere ich am besten mit wem?

WW

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

> Diese Metastasen waren bis dato nicht bekannt. Sie waren auch im primären Skelettszintigramm nicht zu sehen. So konnte man annehmen, dass sie unter Therapie neu entstanden sind.
> 
> 
> 
> Macht es Sinn, die befallenen Lymphknoten lokal zu therapieren? Ob es eine gute Idee ist, in diesem Bereich um die großen Blutgefäße herum zu bestrahlen, ist aus meiner Sicht unklar. Außerdem muss ich an die Gesamtstrahlendosis denken. 
> 
> Kann man Lymphknoten in diesem Bereich laparoskopisch entnehmen? Welche therapeutischen Möglichkeiten sich daraus ergeben, diskutiere ich am besten mit wem?
> 
> WW


Hallo Winfried!

Durch verschiedene Therapiemaßnahmen, wie Androgenentzugs- , Chemotherapie usw. bilden sich bestimmte Tumorzellpopulationen zurück und andere entstehen häufig neu. 
Die bildgebenen Verfahren zeigen daher ein sehr heterogenes Bild von nicht mehr aktiven Spots, neuen Prozessen unterschiedlicher Tumoraktivitäten usw..

Ob es Sinn macht, die Lympfknoten lokal zu therapieren, könnte im Rahmen eines Gesamtkonzeptes der Tumortherapie überlegt werden, scheint aber mit vielen Problemen bezüglich der eindeutigen Feststellung des gesamten 
Tumorvolumens behaftet zu sein. Wenn Tumorzellbereiche entfernt werden, so bleiben doch andere, die weiterhin aktiv sein können, zurück. So sagte mir unlängst fs, wenn Tumormaterial entfernt werde, dann falle der PSA-Wert. Nun denn. Klingt zunächst gut, ist aber nicht von langer Dauer, wenn nicht das Gesamtkonzept der Tumortherapie greift. Außerdem ist die körperliche Belastung durch verschiedene Maßnahmen, wie OP und Strahlentherapie sehr zu überlegen, da das körperliche Gesamtsystem nicht übermäßig belastet werden darf. Hier könnte dann genau ein gegenteiliger Effekt, wie eine starke Tumorprogression stattfinden.

Eine minimalinvasive Lympfknotenentfernung könnte aber überlegt werden, mit einer "moderaten" Strahlenkombination.
Wer das durchführt, könnte vielleicht Deine Onkologin erfragen.

Wenn, dann wäre jetzt sicher ein guter Zeitpunkt.

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## WernerS

> ..........Ob es Sinn macht, die Lympfknoten lokal zu therapieren, könnte im Rahmen eines Gesamtkonzeptes der Tumortherapie überlegt werden, scheint aber mit vielen Problemen.........


Hallo Werner, hallo Winfried,

Dr. FE hat mir bei der Besprechung des Therapiekonzeptes im April 2006 dringend davon abgeraten, die Lymphknoten operativ anzugehen. Von einer Bestrahlung war er ebensowenig begeistert.

Gruß WernerS

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Winfried,
mit dieser Grundlage würde ich klären lassen, ob und mit welchem Risiko
die Lymphknoten entfernt bzw. bestrahlt werden können.

Dieser Schritt wäre spätestens dann fällig, wenn die laufende Therapie versagt.


Alles Alles Gute
Wolfgnag

----------


## WinfriedW

* Nur die Leukozyten und die Lymphozyten sind aus der Norm 

Was macht Ketoconazol und Kortison (insbesondere Volon) mit dem Blutbild? Unter Kortison steigen die Leukozyten ??

Die viel zu niedrigen Lymphozyten sind möglicherweise eine Folge der Chemotherapie. Was kann ich sinnvollerweise tun, damit um die Lymphozyten zu normalisieren?

WW*

----------


## Berntt

Auszug aus www.onmeda.de bzgl. Nebenwirkung von Volon bzw. Triamcinolon:


"...*Erhöhung bestimmter weißer Blutkörperchen (Leukozytose), Verminderung bestimmter weißer Blutkörperchen (Lymphopenie, Eosinopenie), .*.."

Hallo Winfried,
sSowohl die Erhöhung der Leukozyten als auch die Verminderung der Lymphozyten kann mit einer Nebenwirkung des Triamcinolon erklärt werden.

Gruss Berntt

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo WW,




> Macht es Sinn, die befallenen Lymphknoten lokal zu therapieren? Ob es eine gute Idee ist, in diesem Bereich um die großen Blutgefäße herum zu bestrahlen, ist aus meiner Sicht unklar. Außerdem muss ich an die Gesamtstrahlendosis denken. 
> 
> Kann man Lymphknoten in diesem Bereich laparoskopisch entnehmen? Welche therapeutischen Möglichkeiten sich daraus ergeben, diskutiere ich am besten mit wem?


Genau mit diesen beiden Fragen habe ich mich, wie Du weißt, im Zusammenhang mit mir selbst sehr intensiv beschäftigt. Dein Krankheitsstadium und auch die Lage der LK ist mit mir nicht vergleichbar uns so müsste man Deine Situation eigenständig diskutieren. Wenn Du willst, kann ich Deinen Fall den mir bekannten "Laparoskopisten" bzw. LK-Experten vorstellen... vielleicht bekomme ich sogar eine Antwort.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## WinfriedW

> Genau mit diesen beiden Fragen habe ich mich, wie Du weißt, im Zusammenhang mit mir selbst sehr intensiv beschäftigt. Dein Krankheitsstadium und auch die Lage der LK ist mit mir nicht vergleichbar uns so müsste man Deine Situation eigenständig diskutieren. Wenn Du willst, kann ich Deinen Fall den mir bekannten "Laparoskopisten" bzw. LK-Experten vorstellen... vielleicht bekomme ich sogar eine Antwort.


Ja tue!

Was heißt das konkret? Hast du persönlichen Kontakt oder nur elektronischen? Was brauchst du von mir? Eine Krankengeschichte? Den Befund aus Nijmegen hast du ja.

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit die Frage einer weiteren Lymphknotenentnahme mit Prof. Schultze-Seemann (Freiburg) diskutiert und daraufhin ein Cholin-PET/CT in Ulm machen lassen. Schultze-Seemann nahm dann aber wg. der Knochenmetastasen Abstand von dem Vorhaben. Das hat mich damals in sofern etwas verwundert, als die Knochenmetastasen  bereits vor dem CT bekannt waren. Meine Knochenmetastasen  ruhen seit 2 Jahren. Sie sind weder im PET noch Skelettszintigramm zu sehen. Ich vermute, dass mein PSA nicht von dort herrührt.

Die Optionen im hormonrefraktären Stadium sind äußerst begrenzt. Wenn es ohne ganz große OP gelänge, einen Teil des hormonrefraktären Tumorgewebes zu eliminieren, dann wäre ich dabei.

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

deine Blut-/Leberwerte sind ja wieder optimal. Ich muss wohl auch mal eine Chemo machen um das zu erreichen.

Bei mir macht Keto/Volon was ganz anderes. Wie bekannt T = 0,02 ug/ L, PSA auch schön gefallen, Leberwerte stark verschlechtert. Aber Leukos bleiben normal 5.5  Lymphocyten gehen auch runter auf 13 am 8.8.07 (Eigenlabor), Onko-Kasper hat sie erneut aktuell nicht gemessen (braucht man nicht, will mich ärgern, weiß wie wichtig ein hoher Wert für mich ist), Testo frei > 0.15 p, will nicht lernen, daß ich Gesamttesto haben möchte. Es ist zum K. mit meinen Ärzten. GOT auf 116, GPT auf 212, GGT auf 81 (gnädigerweise gemessen) gefallen, aber ohne Medikamente, mit reduzierter Ernährung und noch schlimmer PSA 5.41 +. 
Muss ich bei dem PSA erschrecken, mit zeitlich abgelaufenem LHRH, ohne Antiandrogen, seit Juni, seit 4 Wochen ohne Avodart, mit vermutlich wieder funktionierender Nebenniere (Keto abgesetzt). Man muß bedenken, das gesamte große Krebsvolumen ist noch vorhanden und nur durch HB und meine Körperfunktionen beeinflußt. 
Ich werde weiter beobachten und ab Mi. Okt. überlegen, oder gleich:

1. Keto mit oder ohne Volon evtl, isoliert kurzfristiger weiternehmen, oder 
wie du hoffen, daß die Leberwerte sich auch mit normalisieren.
2. Avodart + Celebrex wieder nehmen, Eligard bekomme ich am Do, Termin ist lange schon ausgemacht.
3. Nur Vit. C hochdosiert, oder Mistel kontrolliert und richtig eingestellt.
4. Rudolfs T-Therapie wagen?
5. Neuen Onko suchen, der mir nach bald 3 Jahren PK endlich mal was verschreibt?
6. Was gibt es sonst, auch alternativ für mich?
Es wäre schön, wenn ich von den Ignorierlisten verschwände und auch andere "Fachmänner" ketoerfahren, mir mal helfen würden.

Gruß Hans

----------


## Anonymous1

> Ja tue! Was heißt das konkret? Hast du persönlichen Kontakt oder nur elektronischen? Was brauchst du von mir? Eine Krankengeschichte? Den Befund aus Nijmegen hast du ja.


Konkret heißt das, dass ich zwar persönliche Kontakte habe, aber deswegen muss ich ja nicht nach Hamburg oder Kiel fahren. Dafür reichen die Kommunikationsmittel unserer Zeit allemal: Telefon, Email. Der Holland-Befund müsste reichen. Nach meinem Wissensstand wird/könnte die perkutane Bestrahlung in 2006 ein Grund sein, wenn man von einem OP-Eingriff Abstand nehmen möchte.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Anonymous1

> Es wäre schön, wenn ich von den Ignorierlisten verschwände und auch andere "Fachmänner" ketoerfahren, mir mal helfen würden.


Hallo Hans,

lese eben Obiges, weil ich an Winfried schrieb. Das ist Unsinn, Du stehst auf keinen Ignorierlisten, und wenn, könntest Du auf den Rat dieser Menschen verzichten. Es gibt wohl nicht viele, die sich auf gleicher Augenhöhe mit Dir zu den komplizierten Vorgängen Blutwerte/Ernährung äußern können, meine Wenigkeit eingeschlossen.

Alles Gute und beste Grüße
Dieter

----------


## WinfriedW

> Konkret heißt das, dass ich zwar persönliche Kontakte habe, aber deswegen muss ich ja nicht nach Hamburg oder Kiel fahren. Dafür reichen die Kommunikationsmittel unserer Zeit allemal: Telefon, Email. ....


Klar! Wenn man allerdings jemanden nur von höherem Sagen her kennt, dann ist es schwierig auf diesem Wege etwas zu erreichen. Der schiebt im Zweifel die E-Mail gleich in den Papierkorb und telefonisch kommt man an der Sekretärin nicht vorbei.




> Nach meinem Wissensstand wird/könnte die perkutane Bestrahlung in 2006 ein Grund sein, wenn man von einem OP-Eingriff Abstand nehmen möchte.


Wobei die in Holland gefunden Lymphknoten außerhalb des Bestrahlungsfelds liegen.

Danke WW

----------


## WinfriedW

> Es wäre schön, wenn ich von den Ignorierlisten verschwände und auch andere "Fachmänner" ketoerfahren, mir mal helfen würden.


Leider sind in diesem Forum nur vergleichsweise wenige aktiv. Demgegenüber gibt es ungleich mehr reine Mitleser. Auch ich würde es begrüßen, wenn sich mehr Mitstreiter aktiv in die Diskussion einmischten, über ihre eigenen Therapien, Erfolge und Misserfolge berichteten und die Beitrage anderer kommentierten. 

Übrigens lesen hier neben den Betroffenen auch nicht wenige Ärzte mit. Ich habe schon mehrere erlebt, die, wenn man sie etwas fragt was sie nicht kennen oder wissen (z.B. ProstaSol), den Begriff mal eben in Google eingeben. Die fallen dann im Zweifel auf meine Beiträge. Ich muss also aufpassen was ich schreibe, sonst bekomme ich falsche Antworten  :eek!: .

Schön wäre es, wenn auch der eine oder andere hier mitlesende Arzt nicht nur den Kopf schüttelte über das was wir hier verzapfen, sondern gleich seine kritischen Anmerkungen dazu machte. Davon würden nicht nur wir, sondern auch seine Kollegen im Lande profitieren und letztendlich er selbst. Er muss ja nicht gleich so forsch auftreten wie *Hr. Dr. Wunderling*, der hier ziemlich abgebürstet wurde.

WW

----------


## HerriS

Hallo Winfried, 
ich verfolge sehr interessiert Deine Situation bzgl. der Bestrahlung oder laparosk' Entfernung von Lymphknoten im somatischen Bereich. Sicherlich ist bei mir die momentane Situation hinsichtlich der bisherigen Behandlungen etwas anders (bereits 72 GY Belastung durch Erstbehandlung HDR/LDR) bzw. die augenscheinliche Progression meines PCA noch nicht soweit fortgeschritten. Trotzdem stehe ich auf Empfehlung meines Uros vor der Entscheidung:
"Bestrahlen der Lymphknoten oder nicht" _ (siehe hierzu meinen Beitrag in "Androgenentzugstherapien", unter Weiteres Vorgehen )_
oder operative Entfernung der suspekten Lymphknoten.

Gruß HerriS

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

ich kann ruhug schimpfen, das was mein Onko für mich leistet, bekomme ich an jeder Ecke. Ich nehme an von dir kommt noch mehr.

Was unsere befallenen LK anbelangt, so bin ich für mich der Meinung, diese weiterhin ruhen zu lassen, mir bleibt nichts anderes übrig. Flächenbestrahlung geht noch nicht. Da haben es die IMRTler einfach, bestrahlt und schon vorbei. Wobei die Frage ist, ob überhaupt notwendig. 

Ich hatte noch die evtl. Einnahme von Casodex, seit langem abgesetzt, positiv für die Einnahme für mich getestet, vergessen.

Ich hatte gedacht, wenn ich von meiner Walnußernte und Brettacher-Apfelernte zu rückkomme wimmelt es von Antworten!
Ich denke Optimismus zeigen und weniger Betroffene, Neue damit aufzumuntern, wäre hilfreich. Ich kann es auch bleiben lassen, wenn gewünscht.

Gruß Hans

----------


## Heribert

He, HansiB,
was strickst Du für dunkle Gedanken. So kenne ich Dich überhaupt nicht. Ich dachte immer Du bist die Zuversicht in Person.

Wenn Dein Körper sich immer in Hochform gezeigt hat, benötigt er einfach mal eine kurze Verschnaufpause um dann wieder seinen Abwehrmechanissmus auf volle Touren zu bringen. Das ist die Jahreszeit der Umstellung. In diesem Jahr etwas früher, dafür aber viel einfacher, weil die Umstellungsphase sonst immer im trüben November kommt.

In ein paar Wochen gehts wieder aufwerts
das wünscht Dir
Heribert

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

> 1. Keto mit oder ohne Volon evtl, isoliert kurzfristiger weiternehmen, oder 
> wie du hoffen, daß die Leberwerte sich auch mit normalisieren.
> 2. Avodart + Celebrex wieder nehmen, Eligard bekomme ich am Do, Termin ist lange schon ausgemacht.
> 3. Nur Vit. C hochdosiert, oder Mistel kontrolliert und richtig eingestellt.
> 4. Rudolfs T-Therapie wagen?
> 5. Neuen Onko suchen, der mir nach bald 3 Jahren PK endlich mal was verschreibt?
> 6. Was gibt es sonst, auch alternativ für mich?
> Es wäre schön, wenn ich von den Ignorierlisten verschwände und auch andere "Fachmänner" ketoerfahren, mir mal helfen würden.
> 
> Gruß Hans


Hallo Hans!


1. Versuchen, Keto geringer dosiert mit weniger oder ohne "Volon" zu nehmen.

2."Avodart" oder "Proscar" wieder nehmen.

3.Vitamin C ja, bei der Mistel vorsichtig sein. 

4. Hochdosiertes Testosteron nur unter strengster ärztlicher Kontrolle wagen.

5. Neuen Onko suchen!

6. Verschiedene Immuntherapien und Hyperthermie.

Leider wird uns nur die palliative Chemotherapievariante (Docetaxel als Monotherapeutikum) angeboten und aufgezwungen. Dieser Ansatz führt offensichtlich in die Sackgasse. Aber wenn die Angst uns regiert, dann gewinnen die unkritischen Anwender dieser Therapien. Der Mann, der Organismus wird geschwächt, dem schon kranken Körper wird zusätzliche Toxizität aufgebürdet und der Krebs gewinnt.

Es existiert eben hier offiziell in Deutschland keine humane und immunologisch sinnvolle Strategie gegen den fortschreitenden Prostatakrabs.

Die Grundlage ist eine Entsäuerung des Organismus einhergehend mit einer kohlenhydratarmen Ernährung.
Dann sollten verschiedene Immunstrategien langfristig eingesetzt werden.

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## WinfriedW

> 1. Versuchen, Keto geringer dosiert mit weniger oder ohne "Volon" zu nehmen.


Welchen Vorteil hat es, Werner, Kortison (Volon) weg zu lassen? Klar, Kortison hat zumindest auf dem Papier mannigfaltige Nebenwirkungen, andererseits ist es aber auch eine "Wohlfühldroge". Das ist ja auch etwas.




> 3.Vitamin C ja, ...


Gibt's denn irgendwo in unseren Kreisen eine Erfolgsgeschichte mit VitC?




> Die Grundlage ist eine Entsäuerung des Organismus einhergehend mit einer kohlenhydratarmen Ernährung.


Also *vegan*, kohlenhydratarm, alkoholfrei - noch was?




> Dann sollten verschiedene Immunstrategien langfristig eingesetzt werden.


Die da wären?

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

> 5. Neuen Onko suchen, ...


Ärzte ist die blanke Katastrophe!

Das *Nürnberger MVZ für Onkologie* muss seinen Webauftritt auch ändern. Meine Onkologin hat zum Ende des Monats gekündigt, weil sie mit ihrem Chef nicht konnte. Ersatz gibt es derzeit nicht und ich stehe wieder ohne Onkologe da. Es ist unglaublich.

WW

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

> Welchen Vorteil hat es, Werner, Kortison (Volon) weg zu lassen? Klar, Kortison hat zumindest auf dem Papier mannigfaltige Nebenwirkungen, andererseits ist es aber auch eine "Wohlfühldroge". Das ist ja auch etwas.
> 
> Gibt's denn irgendwo in unseren Kreisen eine Erfolgsgeschichte mit VitC?
> 
> Also *vegan*, kohlenhydratarm, alkoholfrei - noch was?
> 
> Die da wären?
> 
> WW


Hallo Winfried!
-Hydrocortison-Anwendung bedeutet längerfristig eine Reduzierung der Arbeit des Immunsystems. Da jedoch u.U. beim Ketoconazol ein Hydrocortisonpräparat wegen einer möglichen mangelnden Produktion von körpereigenem Cortison in Stresssituationen notwendig werden könnte, wird dieses dazu gegeben. Inwieweit ein Hydrocortison längerfristig beim PCa sinnvoll sein könnte, kann ich nicht beantworten, halte ich aber für unwahrscheinlich.

-Vitamin C ist mir zumindest nicht als Negativfaktor bekannt.

-Von alkohofrei war hier doch wohl nicht die Rede? Ein geringer Konsum wird doch sogar von den meisten Ärzten empfohlen!
Kohlenhydratarme Ernährung soll dem Krebs zusätzliche Protektion nehmen. Hier kennt sich Rudolf gut aus.

- Über verschiedene Immuntherapien haben wir hier doch schon öfters geschrieben.

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

kannst ja meinen haben, ich schenke ihn dir.

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

> Ärzte ist die blanke Katastrophe!
> 
> Das *Nürnberger MVZ für Onkologie* muss seinen Webauftritt auch ändern. Meine Onkologin hat zum Ende des Monats gekündigt, weil sie mit ihrem Chef nicht konnte. Ersatz gibt es derzeit nicht und ich stehe wieder ohne Onkologe da. Es ist unglaublich.
> 
> WW


Was ist mit dem Chef ? 

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## WinfriedW

> Was ist mit dem Chef ?


Der geht dort mit der Patientenflut unter. 

Ich hatte mit ihm noch nie etwas zu tun und habe in sofern keine Meinung.

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Heribert,

ich danke dir für dein Interesse. Ich bin nicht depressiv, ganz im Gegenteil, mir geht es prima. Bin nur etwas enttäuscht über Freunde, die doch nur Mit"streiter" sind. 
Ich habe mir heute meine Eligard abgeholt und wäre beinahe mit der Rad-WM mitgefahren. War etwas früher dran, bevor alles abgesperrt wurde und konnte nur die armen Polizisten, die im schönen Feuerbacher-Tal die Wald-/Wiesenwege sperrten, inspizieren. Nach Stgt. rein gings noch, aber raus nur mit Umwegen. Ich konnte also nicht mal die gedopten EPO/Hochtestofahrer sehen. Mir reicht meine Kraft mit meinen T von < 0,02, ich weiß gar nicht warum manche solche Probleme draus machen.

Verschnaufen ist gut, ohne Medikamente, aber die Leberwerte mein Problem, vielleicht übertrieben, noch mal zur Begutachtung. Keto + Volon seit 19.1.07, zuerst nur 2, dann 3 Stück pro Tag. Nicht ganz regelmäßig eingenommen, manchmal schon nach 7 Stdt.

               GGT            GOT            GPT         AP        PSA
27.3.07                        28               34                    2.54 
12.6.                           31               45 Urlaubsessen  4.96
10.7.          22              35               37                    6.9                     mein höchster Wert seit 7.1.05
24.7.                           29               28         52        6.22
8.8.           28              33               44                     5.37
28.8.  Keto + Volon abgesetzt
30.8.                         173              816         57        3.7
Alle Medikamente abgesetzt
14.9.         81             116              212         81        5.41

Das für mich erstaunliche die unterschiedliche Entwicklung bei WW und mir, bezüglich GGT, und AP bei W. GPT bei mir extrem hoch.
Jetzt Winfried, als alter Kumpel hat er sicher nichts dagegen:

13.7.        1053            55.5             176        192        9. ??
23.7.         473             14.9              26.8       88.6      4.6
29.8.           72             16.2             18.6        60         2.47 toll!!
und das unter Medikation, Keto + Volon

Ich sage das als Warnung und zum Nachdenken für Andere, leider hat sich sonst kein Betroffener dazu geäußert.
Ich nehme an Herbert, daß du mein Problem am ehesten beurteilen kannst.
Gruß Hans

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Werner und Winfried,

auch euch danke ich für die Hilfe. 

1. Keto überlege ich mir
2. Avodart werde ich nehmen, gut getestet. Proscar für mich schlecht getestet
3. Vit. C und Mistel überlege ich mir, habe meine Beurteilungsspezialisten
4. Vielleicht sagt Rudolf was dazu
5. Werde bei meinen SHGs nachfragen
6. Vorerst Bio-Bran und evtl. 3. und Thymus und mehrHP                         Entsäuerung mache ich schon lange. Bad/Trunk/Ernährung Kohlenhydrate fast nur Vollkorn, kein Zucker usw.
Ich bin noch lange nicht Chemoreif, da gibt es noch viele andere Möglich- keiten und wenn, dann nur mit Testung und aufbauenden Methoden zur Steigerung der körpereigenen Abwehr.
Gruß Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> Das für mich erstaunliche die unterschiedliche Entwicklung bei WW und mir, bezüglich GGT, und AP bei W. GPT bei mir extrem hoch.


Keine Ahnung! Weiß ich, was deine Leber im früheren Leben durchmachen musste? Normalerweise ist GGT der am empfindlichsten reagierende Laborwert. Vor dem Hintergrund ist dein GGT verhältnismäßig niedrig.

Wie dem auch immer ist, auch bei dir kommen die Werte langsam runter. Es dauert erfahrungsgemäß viele Wochen, bis sich die Werte normalisieren. Nimmst du eigentlich Silymarin?

Auslöser des Desasters war wohl, das abendliche Glas Wein. Ketoconazol verträgt sich offenbar rein gar nicht mit Alkohol, auch nicht mit kleinen Mengen.

Ich nehme Silymarin, wobei ich jetzt, nachdem die Leberwerte wieder normal sind, die Dosis reduziert habe. Ich esse Fisch und lebe ansonsten nahezu vegan - auch keine Milchprodukte. Diese strenge Diät wäre bei jetzt normalen Leberwerten evtl. zu überdenken.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle, HansiB, jetzt wieder mit Ketoconazol beginnen, zunächst mit 400mg/Tag. Dann würde ich in einer Woche die Leberwerte erneut prüfen und wenn sie nicht gestiegen sind, die Dosis wieder auf 600mg/Tag erhöhen. Bei mir haben sich die Leberwerte auch normalisiert, obwohl ich das Medikament nie abgesetzt habe. Ich habe nur für wenige Tage die Dosis auf 400mg/Tag reduziert und dann wieder erhöht.

Die neueste Entwicklung bei mir: Mein PSA ist in den letzten 4 Wochen nach Urologenmessung ein wenig gestiegen. Das ist nicht schön. Testosteron ist ebenfalls auf jetzt 0,44ng/ml gestiegen. Jetzt habe ich einen Denkauftrag.

Es gibt ja den Rat, man solle den Ketoconazol-Spiegel im Blut kontrollieren. Das habe ich bisher auch noch nicht geschafft, obwohl ich zwei leider entfernte Labors kenne, die diese Werte ermitteln. Den Ärzten ist es irgendwie zu schwierig, ein Röhrchen Blut dorthin zu schicken.

WW

----------


## WernerS

Hallo Hans, hallo Winfried,
ich habe inzwischen auch neue Werte. Nachstehend eine aussagefähige Aufstellung:  
_Datum;PSA;GGT;GOT;GPT; Erythros; Hb; Thrombos; Leukos_
*31.05. 0,41.. 16... 17... 10 ......4,35.... 13,3... 250 ..........5,1*
*26.06. 0,76*
*20.07. 1,18. .14..................... 3,97.... 12,3... 232.......... 5,6*
*20.08. 0,98.. 45... 16... 16...... 4,23.... 13,2... 245.......... 7,2*
*21.09. 0,83.. 21... 19... 16...... 3,82.... 12,2... 281.......... 9,2* 
Mit Ketokonazol habe ich am 23.07. begonnen. Silymarin habe ich am 15.09. abgesetzt. 
Ich habe versucht, mir die Aussagen von Günter Feick zu Silymarin bestätigen zu lassen:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...6804#post16804 
Sowohl der Hausapotheker als auch der Apotheker im Krankenhaus kennen die geschilderte kontraproduktive Wirkung nicht. Das Krankenhaus, in dem ich meine Taxotere-Chemo absolviert habe, gab an, dass eher die gegenteilige Wirkung eintritt.
Ich bleibe aber am Ball. Günters Schilderung ist zu wichtig, als dass man sie nur so stehen läßt. 
*Nebenwirkungen*
Das Blutbild. Treppensteigen fällt schwer. Anstrengungen sind durch die verminderte Sauerstoffzufuhr beeinträchtigt. *Was kann ich dagegen tun ?* Nächtliche Krämpfe in den Beinen. Gegen die Krämpfe nehme ich das freiverkäufliche Medikament "Limptar" mit dem Wirkstoff Chininsulfat. Dieses Medikament hat durch seine krampflösende Wirkung Einfluß auf meine Inkontinenz. Die nächtliche Binde ist am Morgen öfters nass. 
Gruß Werner

----------


## WinfriedW

@Werner

Hast du mal den Ketoconazol-Spiegel messen lassen oder hast du dich nur *erkundigt*?

Muskelkrämpfe werden gemeinhin mit Magnesiummangel in Verbindung gebracht. In der Gebrauchsinformation zu Zometa steht: "Die Kalzium-, Phosphat-, *Magnesium*- und Kalziumspiegel im Blut können ohne Krankheitsanzeichen zu niedrig werden."

WW

----------


## WernerS

Hast du mal den Ketoconazol-Spiegel messen lassen oder hast du dich nur *erkundigt*?

_Antwort: Er ist am werden. Das Hauslabor hat ihn zusammen mit der CGA-Ermittlung nach München geschickt._

Muskelkrämpfe werden gemeinhin mit Magnesiummangel in Verbindung gebracht. In der Gebrauchsinformation zu Zometa steht: "Die Kalzium-, Phosphat-, *Magnesium*- und Kalziumspiegel im Blut können ohne Krankheitsanzeichen zu niedrig werden."

_Antwort: Die Magnesiumeinnahme bei einem Krampfanfall in der Nacht erleichterte nur für wenige Stunden._

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried, hallo Werner,

auch ich hatte nur am Anfang Wadenkrämpfe, Magnesium 0.97 mmol/l, mit Sicherheit bei mir durch die Einnahme, sind verschwunden. 
Du hast recht, die Leber hatte früher viel mitgemacht. Schlecht war dazu sicher auch eine Vergiftung in der Osttürkei mit Fieber, Schwäche, daß sogar ich tagelang im Zelt verbrachte. Auch in späteren Jahren "Durchläufe". Vor der Zeit meines Interesse für solche Messungen, waren die Leberwerte nicht so gut. Vielleicht spielt meine mit Medikamenten und "Vergiftungen" unberührte Leber, ihr seit ja beide Chemoiker, eine Rolle!
Silymarin habe ich nach Absetzen von Keto genommen, nur eine kleine Packung. Die Synergie (kontraproduktiv) zu Keto ist sehr interessant, Dank an Günter. 
Ich werde ab So. mit 1 Keto anfangen, dann auf 2 erhöhen und wenn ich in 10 Tagen heimkomme alles kontrollieren. Was machen die Triglyceride unter der Notverpflegung, du tust jetzt deinen PK auch aushungern, du erinnerst dich Winfried?
Ich lasse Blutröhrchen von meinem Labor beinahe vorort richten und verschicke es selber. Labor Tiller wird wohl auch Keto messen? Ich pfeife wie bekannt bei diesen Messungen auf die Ärzte, habe auch noch nie eine Blutwerterklärung von ihnen erhalten. Nach der Höhlentour sehen wir weiter.

Gruß Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> Du hast recht, die Leber hatte früher viel mitgemacht. ...


Tatsächlich ist aber wohl Leber, wenn man sie nicht gleich ganz kaputt macht, dasjenige Organ mit der höchsten  Regenerationsfähigkeit.




> Was machen die Triglyceride unter der Notverpflegung, ...


Triglyceride 171 mg/dl
Cholesterin gesamt 190 mg/dl
HDL-Cholesterin 80 mg/dl
LDL-Cholesterin 88 mg/dl

Wobei man die Werte nicht ganz ernst nehmen darf, denn eigentlich soll die Blutabnahme nüchtern erfolgen, 12-14 Stunden vorher nichts essen. War nicht!

WW

----------


## Harro

*Stellungnahme*

Hallo, Winfried, inzwischen liegt Dir die von mir erbetene Stellungnahme von Prof. Wenz zu Deiner aktuellen Situation vor. Da diese Aussage sicher von allgemeinem Interesse ist, nachstehend der Original-Wortlaut:

paraaortale Lymphknoten werden in der Regel nur bestrahlt, wenn Beschwerden (Lymphstau, Schmerzen ) vorliegen, oder man etwas Zeit gewinnen will, um ggf die Chemotherapie hinauszuzögern. Im Einzelfall kann man gute Ergebnisse erreichen, allerdings kann nicht von einem generellem Benefit aller Patienten ausgegangen werden kann. Die Nebenwirkungen der paraaortalen Bestrahlung sind höher als bei der Beckenbestrahlunge (vor allem Übelkeit, Durchfall, Blähungsneigung, etc). 
Für Rückfragen stehe ich Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung. 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Wenz 

Lieber Winfried, inzwischen wirst Du Dich in Südtirol gut erholen können und danach sicher wieder die für Dich richtige Entscheidung treffen.

*"Ein fröhlich Gesicht ist das beste Gericht"    * (Volksmund)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## brummel

> Hallo Winfried,
> 
> in Ergänzung zum Beitrag von Jürg möchte ich auf den Artikel von Prof. Heidenreich, den du ( den Artikel ) wahrscheinlich auch schon kennst, hinweisen:http://www.uro-news-online.de/archiv.../un0701_30.pdf
> Auf Seite 32 rechts unten weist er darauf hin, daß eine niedrig dosierte ( 600 - 800 mg/Tag ) Ketokonazoltherapie die gleichen Ergebnisse bringt, wie eine hochdosierte Therapie. Dies läßt sich auch durch eine pubmed-Recherche in der amerikanischen Literatur bestätigen.
> 
> Wenn ich dein Profil richtig lese, nimmst du Keto seit 25.6. Ob man da am 19.7. schon eine Wirkung sehen kann, " kann man glauben oder nicht", wie ein hier im Forum sehr bekannter Teilnehmer sagen würde. Deshalb gestatte den hier im Forum oft zu recht erteilten Rat: noch etwas abwarten und Ruhe bewahren, wenn es auch schwer fällt. Schließlich kann man dem Aufsatz von Jürg http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...lbs-index.html und auch aus seinem Profil entnehmen, daß es bei ihm zumindest von Anfang März/Mai bis Juli gedauert hat, bis er unter Dexa/Triamcinolon eine markante Wirkung auf den bis dahin unvermindert steigenden PSA-Wert feststellen konnte.
> 
> Den Heidenreich Artikel möchte ich dir aber zusätzlich noch einmal ans Herz legen. Ich habe wenige Abhandlungen bisher gesehen, die unser Problem und die uns verbleibenden Optionen so klar beschreiben. Beispielsweise sind die auf S 34 rechts oben beschriebene Doxorubicin-Kombinationstherapie oder die auf S 35 berichtete Estramustinphosphat-Therapie vielleicht sinnvolle Ideen, die neue Perspektiven eröffnen. Lies dir den Artikel deshalb nochmals aufmerksam durch. Vielleicht bringt ein neues Gespräch mit Heidenreich auch noch mal was. Er scheint ja ein guter Mann zu sein.
> 
> ...


Hallo Winfried
Bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach " neuen Ideen 
schau mal im Internet unter Contergan / Krebs
Gruss brummel

----------


## Harro

*Contergan*

Hallo brummel, Winfried weilt noch in Südtirol bei schönem Wetter. Wenn Du Winfrieds PKH studierst, könnte es sein, daß da auch von Thalidomid = Contergan die Rede ist. Es mag schon sein, daß etliche Ärzte inzwischen herausgefunden haben, daß Thalidomid den Krebszellen Sauerstoff entzieht. Dieser Effekt hat ja dazu geführt, daß damals die vielen Fehlbildungen bei Neugeborenen vorgekommen sind. Also, lieber brummel, vielen Dank für Deine Recherchen; aber das Thema Contergan ist hier ausführlich diskutiert worden und auch schon oft zur Anwendung mit meist mäßigem Erfolg gekommen.

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Miteinander,

Thalodomid, nehmen einige von uns, ich noch nicht. Meist mit anderen Medikamenten zusammen, sodaß keine konkrete Wirksamkeit mir bekannt ist. Ich würde sagen, daß Ketokonazol, von einigen von uns genommen wird, mit nachweislich guten Ergebnissen mehr Sinn macht. Bei mir !! Leberwerte.

Gruß Hans

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

ich möcht noch etwas Ergänzen, Wirkung und Nebenwirkung.

Als Wirkung ist bekannt: T geht runter, Psa geht runter. Als evtl. Wirkung von Volon: Mein HB geht rauf (ich fühle mich auch so trotz T 0,02, sehr gut) von 13,5 (27.3.07) über 14,3, 15,3, 15,7, 15,0, jetzt aktuell 16,2. Fast wie bei der 1. PSA Messung am 6.12.2004 und Feststellung des PK (16,4). Vielleich für andre mit HB Problemen nicht uninteressant. Ich kenne einen Freund, bei dem ist es nicht so.

Nebenwirkungen von Volon: Metastasen bildende Carcinome (habe ich schon). Thrombosen Embolien (habe ich nicht, andere ja) nur Wadenkrämpfe in der 1. Einnahmewoche, jetzt schon 2 x. Osteoporose, habe ich auch schon. 
Ich erwäge zu den 2 Keto nur 1 Volon zu nehmen. Was haltet ihr davon?

Gruß Hans

----------


## Carola-Elke

> ... 
> Macht es Sinn, die befallenen Lymphknoten lokal zu therapieren? Ob es eine gute Idee ist, in diesem Bereich um die großen Blutgefäße herum zu bestrahlen, ist aus meiner Sicht unklar. Außerdem muss ich an die Gesamtstrahlendosis denken. 
> 
> Kann man Lymphknoten in diesem Bereich laparoskopisch entnehmen? *Welche therapeutischen Möglichkeiten sich daraus ergeben, diskutiere ich am besten mit wem?*
> 
> WW


Hallo Winfried,

ich habe mir den Vortrag von Prof. Ricke, Magdeburg zur Mikrotherapie angehört und bin dabei auf die erwähnenswerte Möglichkeit der paraaortalen Lymphknotentherapie gestoßen, die ich Dir nicht vorenthalten möchte. 

U.U. wäre Herr Prof. Ricke - jetzt in Magdeburg, früher an der Charite tätig - ein kompetenter Ansprechpartner für Dein spezifisches Problem. 

Im *Vortrag ab Dia Nr. 45* erläutert er Details, die natürlich auch von den vorliegenden Ergebnissen bei Nierenkrebs und Eierstockkrebs auf PK übertragbar wären, wenn man Experimente nicht scheut.

*
Mikrotherapie in der Onkologie:*
http://80.237.208.89/vortraege/2006_.../vortrag4.html

Alles Gute und viele Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## WinfriedW

Danke Carola-Elke,

ich werde Prof. Ricke meine Befunde schicken. Mal sehen, ob er mir etwas anbietet, vermutlich aber eher nicht. Er wird sich vor Anfragen Schwerbetroffener nicht retten können und von daher Patienten nur im Rahmen von Studien behandeln, für die es auch eine Finanzierung gibt. Da stehen wir Prostatakrebspatienten meist hintan.

Interessant ist für mich, dass Prof. Ricke immerhin davon ausgeht, eine lokale Therapie nachgewiesener Metastasen könnte Betroffenen auch noch in sehr fortgeschrittenen Stadien einen Benefit bringen. Diese Meinung vertreten nun wirklich nicht alle Ärzte. Es gibt, auch in diesem Forum, die verbreitete Meinung, eine lokale Therapie mache nur bei kurativer Intension Sinn und eine systemische Erkrankung sei ausschließlich systemisch zu behandeln. Leider wissen wir, dass die auch die systemischen Optionen äußerst limitiert sind - na ja, das war's dann halt.

Ich war am 5. u. 6. Okt. beim BPS-Seminar in Bad Reichenhall. Dort sprach Dr. Oberneder (Urologische Klinik München-Planegg) über Lymhadenektomie. Dem habe ich meinen Befund in die Hand gedrückt. Dr. Oberneder schließt nicht aus, die befallenen Lymphknoten operativ zu entfernen. Man macht so etwas bei Hodenkrebspatienten mit kurativer Intension.  Von daher gibt es Erfahrung mit solchen OPs. Bei Prostatakrebs macht man das normalerweise eher nicht. Wenn überhaupt, dann würde Dr. Oberneder offen operieren, großer Bauchschnitt, Darm zur Seite etc. Das wäre eine größere OP und auch kosmetisch nicht unbedingt toll.

Prof. Sedlmayer (Radiotherapie Uniklinik Salzburg) sprach dort ebenfalls. Der würde die Befunde durchaus perkutan bestrahlen, mit 66 Gy. *Prof. Wenz*, der meinen *Nijmegen-Befund* ebenfalls vorliegen hatte, ist da deutlich zurückhaltender. Wenz hat vermutlich in sofern nicht unrecht,  als es sich hier um einen sehr sensiblen Bereich handelt. Da bekommen die Nieren, die großen Blutgefäße und der Darm etwas ab, teilweise die volle Dosis.

Mich treibt die Frage um, ob man die paraaortalen Lymphknoten nicht auch ohne Bauchschnitt laparoskopisch wegoperieren könnte. Mein Urologe, der gegen eine lokale Therapie in diesem Bereich ist, gibt zu bedenken: Wenn man bei einer offenen OP die Aorta oder ein Seitengefäß verletzt, spritzt das Blut bis an die Decke. Das ist kein Problem. Da macht man eine Klemme drauf und der Spuk ist vorbei. Bei einer laparoskopischen OP verliert man in einem solchen Falle sehr schnell den Überblick. Nun hat mein Urologe nie wirklich  laparoskopisch operiert und ich denke, dass Chirurgen, die sich so etwas zutrauen, wissen was sie tun. Denen werden nicht reihenweise die Patienten auf dem OP-Tisch verbluten. Bisher habe ich allerdings noch keinen Arzt gefunden, der eine solche OP laparoskopisch durchführen würde. Für Hinweise wäre ich euch dankbar.

Ich bin jetzt bei meiner Internetsuche auf *diesen Beitrag* gestoßen und siehe da, solche laparoskopischen Ektomien paraortaler Lymphknoten werden durchaus vorgenommen und nachdem es sich dabei um eine Fortbildung der Kölner Uniklinik für Gynäkologen aus dem Jahre 2001 handelt, scheint mir diese Vorgehensweise auch etabliert zu sein. Sind die Frauen mal wieder weiter als wir? Ich werde dran bleiben. Für sachdienliche Hinweise wäre ich dankbar. 

Gruß Winfried

----------


## Klaus (A)

Hallo Winfried,

nachdem gerade in Ulm eine einzelne Lymphknotenmetastase bei mir festgestellt wurde und nachdem diese Metastase nur 5 mm vom Darm entfernt liegt, beschäftige ich mich auch mit der Frage, kann das Ding lokal behandelt werden (parallel zu einem HB Beginn).

Du schreibst:



> Prof. Sedlmayer (Radiotherapie Uniklinik Salzburg) sprach dort ebenfalls. Der würde die Befunde durchaus perkutan bestrahlen, mit 66 Gy. *Prof. Wenz*, der meinen *Nijmegen-Befund* ebenfalls vorliegen hatte, ist da deutlich zurückhaltender. Wenz hat vermutlich in sofern nicht unrecht, als es sich hier um einen sehr sensiblen Bereich handelt. *Da bekommen die Nieren, die großen Blutgefäße und der Darm etwas ab, teilweise die volle Dosis.*


Dieses Risiko wird offensichtlich erheblich verringert bei Protonen- oder Schwerionenbestrahlung; auch IMRT würde das Risiko verringern.

Ich bin diesbezüglich am nachforschen und am telefonieren, da ich bei akzeptablem Risiko eine solche Bestrahlung versuchen würde.

Gruss  --Klaus--

----------


## WinfriedW

> Dieses Risiko wird offensichtlich erheblich verringert bei Protonen- oder Schwerionenbestrahlung; auch IMRT würde das Risiko verringern.


Protonen- oder Schwerionenbestrahlung, da sehe ich für den gemeinen Kassenpatienten derzeit keinen Weg - oder?

Sowohl Prof. Sedlmayer als auch Prof. Wenz machen IMRT. Wenz würde, siehe oben, in meinem Falle gar nicht bestrahlen und Sedlmayer würde eher zur konventionellen Technik greifen, weil IMRT in diesem Falle keinen Vorteil brächte. Wenn man die Prostata bestrahlt, dann hat man ein scharf umrissenes Volumen. Dort bringt IMRT oder noch besser IGRT möglicherweise einen Vorteil. Bei einem Lymphknotenbefall musst du aber davon ausgehen, dass die benachbarten Knoten, auch wenn es die Bildgebung nicht zeigt, nicht wirklich tumorfrei sind. Prof. Sedlmayer denkt daher in meinem Falle eher an ein Bestrahlungsfeld, dass meine vier befallenen Lymphknoten plus einen Sicherheitsbereich umfasst. Da ist dann zwangsläufig die Aorta, die große Hohlvene Teile des Darms und der Wirbelsäule mit drin.

WW

----------


## Carola-Elke

> Ich bin jetzt bei meiner Internetsuche auf *diesen Beitrag* gestoßen und siehe da, solche laparoskopischen Ektomien paraortaler Lymphknoten werden durchaus vorgenommen und nachdem es sich dabei um eine Fortbildung der Kölner Uniklinik für Gynäkologen aus dem Jahre 2001 handelt, scheint mir diese Vorgehensweise auch etabliert zu sein. Sind die Frauen mal wieder weiter als wir? Ich werde dran bleiben. Für sachdienliche Hinweise wäre ich dankbar.


Hallo Winfried,

ich kann beim besten Willen keinen Vorteil in der von Dir als vorbildhaft beschriebenen Weiterbildungsbroschüre für die onkologischen Erkrankungen der Zervix erkennen, da auch darin eine Menge Einschränkungen vorgestellt werden.




> *Sind die paraaortalen Lymphknoten befallen, ist ebenfalls im einzelnen
> Fall zu entscheiden, ob die Operation abzubrechen ist und der Patientin eher eine primäre Bestrahlung angeboten werden sollte.* 
> Fällt die Entscheidung zugunsten einer primären Bestrahlung, kann diese sofort im Anschluss begonnen werden, ohne dass mit einer Verschlechterung ihres Allgemeinzustandes oder dem Risiko enteraler Adhäsionen zu rechnen ist.
> 
> *Wird eine primäre Radiatio geplant, ist es wichtig zu wissen, ob eine
> pelvine Ausdehnung des Strahlenfeldes ausreicht oder ob zusätzlich die paraaortale Region bestrahlt werden muss.*
> Nach Bestrahlung der paraaortalen Region liegt die Todesrate zwischen 16,1 und 33,3% [13]. 
> *Ein Staging durch eine laparoskopische paraaortale Lymphonodektomie*
> bietet die Möglichkeit, die Entscheidung, wie weit die Bestrahlung
> ...


Die anatomischen Beckenverhältnisse sind m.E. auch etwas anders - Stichwort: "Das Parametrium" - im ärztlichen Sprachgebrauch auch die Parametrien, ist ein anatomischer Begriff, der das Beckenbindegewebe vor dem Gebärmutterhals bis zur Harnblase und beiderseits bis zur seitlichen Beckenwand beschreibt.

*Für viel entscheidender bei einer evt. Gegenüberstellung halte ich aber die Abfolge der angebotenen Therapien und Eingriffe, die Du schon gar nicht mehr auf Deine Situation anwenden könntest, weil die Primäroperation schon hinter Dir liegt* - auch bei Dir wurde bereits die weit reichende Lymphonodektomie durchgeführt und Du wurdest bereits sowohl chemotherapeutisch als auch radiologisch nachbehandelt. Dementsprechend befindest Du Dich in einem anderen Stadium als jene Patientinnen, die vor der Entscheidung einer Primärtherapie stehen und noch nicht einmal ein vollkommenes Staging ihrer Diagnose durch bildgebende und sonstige Verfahren durchlaufen haben.

Zu Deinem Einwand, 



> Ich werde Prof. Ricke meine Befunde schicken. Mal sehen, ob er mir etwas anbietet, vermutlich aber eher nicht. Er wird sich vor Anfragen Schwerbetroffener nicht retten können und von daher Patienten nur im Rahmen von Studien behandeln, für die es auch eine Finanzierung gibt. Da stehen wir Prostatakrebspatienten meist hintan.
> 
> Interessant ist für mich, dass Prof. Ricke immerhin davon ausgeht, eine lokale Therapie nachgewiesener Metastasen könnte Betroffenen auch noch in sehr fortgeschrittenen Stadien einen Benefit bringen. Diese Meinung vertreten nun wirklich nicht alle Ärzte. Es gibt, auch in diesem Forum, die verbreitete Meinung, eine lokale Therapie mache nur bei kurativer Intension Sinn und eine systemische Erkrankung sei ausschließlich systemisch zu behandeln. Leider wissen wir, dass die auch die systemischen Optionen äußerst limitiert sind - na ja, das war's dann halt.
> 
> Gruß Winfried


- kann ich nur festhalten, dass wohl die Wenigsten über so aussagekräftige Befunde aus Nijmegen verfügen dürften, wie Du momentan. Das könnte ein "Selektionsvorteil" für Dich werden, sollte sich Herr Prof. Ricke wirklich vor Anfragen von zahllosen PK-Patienten kaum retten können, was ich eher bezweifle.
- kann ich Dir nur empfehlen, Dich auf diesen Vortrag aus Magdeburg anlässlich der Prostatagespräche zu berufen, die der Bundesverband Prostatakrebse organisiert hat und bei dem Herr Prof. Ricke als Gastredner seine therapeutischen Möglichkeiten und Visionen vorstellen durfte.

Irgendeinen zeitnahen Nutzen sollten seine Worte schließlich für Euch, die Ihr schwer betroffen seid, haben - glaube ich.

Wenn es um die Finanzierbarkeit gehen sollte, finden sich vielleicht auch im Rahmen des allgemeinen Interesses Sponsoren, bevor es daran scheitern darf?!

In diesem Sinne: Nur Mut und berufe Dich auf Deine optimal vorbereiteten Befunde und die Veranstaltung in Magdeburg 2006!

Alles Gute,

Carola-Elke

----------


## WinfriedW

Ich war am 18.10 in Ulm und ließ ein neues Cholin-PET/CT erstellen. Nach der Untersuchung sagt der Radiologe: "Wissen Sie, dass Sie eine Lungenembolie haben." Wusste ich nichts von. "Ich kann Sie so nicht nach Hause lassen. Na ja, ich kann Sie natürlich nicht zwingen." So habe ich über die Notaufnahme einen stationären Aufenthalt in Ulm gewonnen. Bei der Aufnahmeuntersuchung  diagnostizierte man mir eine tiefe Beinvenen-Thrombose im linken Bein. Am nächsten Tag ließ man mich dann wieder laufen.

Seither spritze ich mir morgens und abends Fraxiparin.

Am 25.10 war ich hier bei uns im Ort zur Kontrolluntersuchung (Dopplersonographie). Dabei konnte konnte keine Venenthrombose mehr festgestellt werden.

Was mache ich nun? Ich habe den Rat erhalten, ich solle das nächste halbe Jahr Marcumar einnehmen. Das widerstrebt mir ziemlich.

Es gibt ja die Vermutung, dass Heparin (Fraxiparin) die Metastasenbildung hemmt. Dazu gibt's irgendwo in Mannheim eine Studie. Ergebnisse kenne ich keine.

Wäre es vielleicht besser, wenn ich statt Marcumar zu schlucken, mir weiterhin in niedrigen Dosen Fraxiparin spritzen würde?

Was meint ihr dazu?

WW

----------


## Harro

*Heparin-Studie*

Hallo, Winfried, über das Zwischenergebnis der in Mannheim laufenden Heparin-Studie hatte ich vor einigerZeit hier im Forum berichtet, weil der mit dieser Studie beauftragte Mediziner uns anläßlich eines unserer SHG-Treffens darüber berichtet hat. Das damals offenbarte Ergebnis war allerdings nicht berauschend. Ich werde versuchen, meinen Beitrag zu finden und als Link nachzutragen. Lieber Winfried, halt die Ohren steif.

*"Es ist schlimm, erst dann zu merken, daß man keine Freunde hat, wenn man wirklich Freunde nötig hat"* (Plutarch)

Und hier im Forum ist doch jeder im Ernstfall bereit, das an Wissen und Erfahrung herzugeben, was man selbst erlebt oder dazu gelernt hat. Und das ist das ganz Besondere an dieser verschworenen Gemeinschaft Betroffener, die sich ständig ergänzen, ermuntern und Mut machen sowie gegebenenfalls Trost spenden.

Gruß Hutschi

Hier der Originaltext, nachdem ich hierfür keinen Link nachtragen konnte:

*Heparin - Studie*

Hallo Berntt, hallo Helmut,

aus unserer hiesigen SHG waren auch gestern für diese Studie in Betracht kommende Betroffene anwesend. Um es gleich auf den Punkt zu bringen, die bisherigen Ergebnisse sind noch nicht so berauschend, wie man sich das wohl eigentlich vorgestellt hatte. Das Medikament hat den Namen Fraxiparin. Es handelt sich um niedermolekulares Heparin mit weniger Nebenwirkungen. Die Zahlenangaben des Professors Dr. med. Job Harenberg waren sehr sparsam. Von den wohl 10 PCa-Patienten - Bauchspeicheldrüsenkrebs und Lungenkrebs werden auch beobachtet - hat wohl einer wegen Nebenwirkungen aufgegeben und einer ist verstorben. Bei den tatsächlich mit Fraxiparin behandelten - es blieb ja auch eine Anzahl unbehandelt - kam es zu leichten PSA-Rückgängen. Mehr soll in etwa einem Jahr veröffentlicht werden.

*"Das Leben besteht aus schönen Augenblicken, man muß sie sich nur verschaffen"* (Ingomar von Kieseritzky)


Gruß Hutschi

----------


## WinfriedW

*@Hutschi*

Danke, du meintest, dank Suchfunktion sehr schnell gefunden, das hier:




> *Heparin - Studie*
> 
>  Hallo Berntt, hallo Helmut,
> 
>  aus unserer hiesigen SHG waren auch gestern für diese Studie in Betracht kommende Betroffene anwesend. Um es gleich auf den Punkt zu bringen, die bisherigen Ergebnisse sind noch nicht so berauschend, wie man sich das wohl eigentlich vorgestellt hatte. Das Medikament hat den Namen Fraxiparin. Es handelt sich um niedermolekulares Heparin mit weniger Nebenwirkungen. Die Zahlenangaben des Professors Dr. med. Job Harenberg waren sehr sparsam. Von den wohl 10 PCa-Patienten - Bauchspeicheldrüsenkrebs und Lungenkrebs werden auch beobachtet - hat wohl einer wegen Nebenwirkungen aufgegeben und einer ist verstorben. Bei den tatsächlich mit Fraxiparin behandelten - es blieb ja auch eine Anzahl unbehandelt - kam es zu leichten PSA-Rückgängen. Mehr soll in etwa einem Jahr veröffentlicht werden.
> 
> *"Das Leben besteht aus schönen Augenblicken, man muß sie sich nur verschaffen"* (Ingomar von Kieseritzky)
> 
>  Gruß Hutschi


Und, was wäre dein Rat? Marcumar, Fraxiparin oder einfach ganz vergessen?

WW

----------


## Harro

*Nicht leichte Entscheidung*

Hallo, Winfried, man könnte ja mal mit dem Prof. Harenberg, übrigens ein sehr freundlicher Mann, telefonisch Kontakt aufnehmen, um weitere Zwischenergebnisse zumindest von den PCa-Patienten zu erfahren. Ansonsten habe ich zu Marcumar keine rechte Einstellung, obwohl sich das Procedere relativ harmlos anhört: Hier hatte ich einen Link aus der Google-Sammlung nach Eingabe von Marcumar kopiert, der aber wohl schon in Feierabend gegangen ist. Du hast sicher schon genug darüber ausgekundschaftet. Hansjörg Burger, aus unserer SHG oder Paul Enders sind informiert, wer aus unserer Gruppe an der Heparin-Studie teilnimmt. Bitte, nimm doch Kontakt auf, um den oder die Betroffenen ansprechen zu können. 
Telefon Hansjörg 0621-721422 oder 0170-4705526....Paul Enders 06226-8358 oder 
0160-99436871. Ein schönes Wochenende wünscht Dir Harald.

*"Der Verlierer findet in jeder Lösung ein Problem! Der Sieger sagt: "Es mag schwierig sein, aber es ist möglich" Der Verlierer sagt: "Es ist möglich, aber es ist zu schwierig"... Der Sieger ist immer Teil einer Lösung! Der Verlierer ist immer Teil eines Problems"* (samurai-leitsätze)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## WinfriedW

Danke Hutschu, 

ich habe mit Prof. Harenberg gesprochen. Das Resultat dieses Gesprächs ist, dass ich vorerst weiter Fraxiparin spritze.

WW

----------


## Horst a

Hallo WW,
ich habe gerade jetzt erst Deinen Bericht w/ Lungenembolie gelesen. Die Frage ist doch, ob Du Marcumar nehmen sollst, oder Fraxiparin Spritzen willst.
Wegen meines Herzens nehme ich schon lange Marcumar und habe keinerlei Nebenwirkungen. Ausser, wenn ich mich beim Rasieren schneide. Da dauert es etwas länger, bis die Blutung gestillt ist. Ob Marcumar aber gegen PK Metastasen hilft, weiss ich auch nicht. Zum Glück habe ich keine.
Gruß Horst a

----------


## eckoolk

Hallo Winfried!
Dein Profil zeigt einen rasanten PSA-Abfall ohne Medikamente?
Bei Deiner Chemo-Therapie Stillstand?
Bitte um Auskunft-Ursache-Wirkung.
Grüsse Eckoolk
(Ich hoffe soetwas ist möglich)

----------


## WinfriedW

> Hallo Winfried!
> Dein Profil zeigt einen rasanten PSA-Abfall ohne Medikamente?
> Bei Deiner Chemo-Therapie Stillstand?
> Bitte um Auskunft-Ursache-Wirkung.
> Grüsse Eckoolk
> (Ich hoffe soetwas ist möglich)


Nein, das ist leider nicht so.

Das hat du entweder nicht richtig gelesen oder nicht verstanden.

Der anfängliche Abfall war unter antiandrogener Therapie. Jetzt bin ich hormonrefraktär. Taxotere habe ich bis zum Wiederanstieg gemacht. Jetzt funktioniert auch Taxotere nicht mehr. Es wird also zunehmend spannender. 

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

> ....  Zum Glück habe ich keine.


Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

----------


## Harro

*Heparin-Studie*

Hallo, Winfried, anläßlich unserer heutigen SHG Zusammenkunft hat Prof. Harenberg noch einmal auf die obige Studie aufmerksam gemacht und darauf hingewiesen, daß die Studie mit dem niedermolekularen Heparin, also Fraxiparin weiterläuft. Er bedankte sich bei den anwesenden Studienteilnehmern für ihre Bereitschaft. Der Vortrag eines Urologen vom Klinikum Ludwigshafen über Beseitigung von Inkontinenzproblemen auch durch Operation bzw. Einbringung von diversen Implantaten war das heutige Hauptthema, wobei die neue Stammzellen-Therapie bei der Beseitigung von Inkontinenzproblemen das für mich dominierende Thema dieses Vortrages war. Auch hierfür gelten wieder zahlreiche Ausschlußkriterien zur Teilnahme an dieser neuen Methode. 

*"Beginne nicht mit einem großen Vorsatz, sondern mit einer kleinen Tat*" (Laotse)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## WinfriedW

Danke Hutschi,

ich habe mit Prof Harenberg gesprochen. Er gab mir daraufhin per E-Mail folgende Empfehlung:


> ... wie telefonisch besprochen empfehle ich Ihnen folgendes: 
> 
> Umstellung auf Fraxodi 1x0.8 ml für weitere 2 Wochen, dann 1x0.6ml für 3-6 Monate (gleiche Wirkstoff wie in Fraxiparin, nur 1x statt 2x tgl. s.c.).
> 
> Anschliessend Entscheidung zur Fortführung der Antikoagulation, was ich nach diesem Zeitraum gerne mit Ihnen besprechen kann.
> 
> Mit den besten Wünschen für Ihre Gesundheit bin ich mit 
> 
> freundlichen Grüssen
> ...


Mal sehen, inwieweit ich das umsetzen kann, denn das Zeug ist nicht wirklich billig und ich bin Kassenpatient.

Gruß Winfried

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... das ist dann vermutlich mehr auf Weichteilmetastasen zurückzuführen ...


Lymphogene Metastasen, wenn die Bildgebung nicht lügt. 

Es gibt ein neues Cholin-PET/CT: 

_ Lokalbefund Abdomen: Leicht links lateral (seitlich) mäßig intensive periurethrale (um d. Harnröhre) Cholin-Mehranreicherung ohne eindeutigem Nachweis einer Weichteilvermehrung. Kein Nachweis lokoregionärer (unmittelbar benachbarter) Lymphknoten. Kein eindeutiger Hinweis auf Lokalrezidiv.

Retroperitoneal (außerhalb des Bauchfells) weiterhin metastasensuspekte, Cholin-positive Lymphknoten: interaortocaval (zwischen Aorta u. unterer Hohlvene) etwa auf Höhe Lendenwirbelkörper (LWK) 3 größenkonstant, links paraaortal (neben der Aorta) etwa auf Höhe LWK 3 regressiv v. 0,9 auf 0,6 cm sowie links paraaortal etwa auf Höhe LWK 3/4 regressiv v. 0,8 auf 0,5 cm. Zusätzlich Nachweis einzelner kleinerer links paraaortaler Lymphknoten ohne Cholin-Mehranreicherung.

Hals/Thorax: Keine suspekten zervikalen Lymphknoten. Konstante Darstellung mäßig intensiv Cholin-positiver, unspezifisch zu wertender bihilärer (Bereich der Gefäßwurzel am Herzen, Lungenarterien u. venen) Lymphknoten._ 

Größenveränderungen jeweils bezogen auf die Voruntersuchung am 31.10.06.

Außerdem, ich bin ein Glückspilz, diagnostizierte man mir dort eine Lungenembolie (Zufallsbefund), verursacht durch eine Tiefe Beinvenenthrombose, was eine sofortige stationäre Aufnahme zur Folge hatte. So geht das Cholin-PET/CT auf Kosten des Hauses  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: .

WW

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, Lieber Winfried,




> Außerdem, ich bin ein Glückspilz, diagnostizierte man mir dort eine Lungenembolie (Zufallsbefund), verursacht durch eine Tiefe Beinvenenthrombose, was eine sofortige stationäre Aufnahme zur Folge hatte. So geht das Cholin-PET/CT auf Kosten des Hauses .


Glück im Unglück, ich wünsche Dir das Allerbeste!
Helmut

----------


## WinfriedW

> *Mikrotherapie in der Onkologie:*
> http://80.237.208.89/vortraege/2006_.../vortrag4.html





> ... ich werde Prof. Ricke meine Befunde schicken. Mal sehen, ob er mir etwas anbietet, ...


Prof. Ricke bietet mir zunächst nichts an und zwar mit der Begründung, dass die Befunde zu klein sind. Er schließt aber nicht aus, dass wir, falls die Lymphknoten wachsen sollten, ins Geschäft kommen könnten.

So stehe ich also weiterhin vor der Frage: paraaortale Lymphadenektomie, oder lieber nicht?

WW

----------


## Carola-Elke

> Prof. Ricke bietet mir zunächst nichts an und zwar mit der Begründung, *dass die Befunde zu klein sind*. Er schließt aber nicht aus, dass wir, falls die Lymphknoten wachsen sollten, ins Geschäft kommen könnten.
> 
> WW


Diese Erklärung finde ich rel. unverständlich, entweder es würde gehen und er würde es befürworten, oder eben nicht. Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, wird der PSA-Anstieg auf diese "Weichteilmetastasen" zurückgeführt und daher siehst Du baldigen Handlungsbedarf?!




> So stehe ich also weiterhin vor der Frage: paraaortale Lymphadenektomie, oder lieber nicht?
> 
> WW





> ich habe mit Prof. Harenberg gesprochen. Das Resultat dieses Gesprächs ist, dass ich vorerst weiter Fraxiparin spritze.
> 
> WW
> 03.11.2007


Unter diesen Voraussetzungen ist doch ein chirurgischer Eingriff dieser Größenordnung viel zu riskant.

Grüsse

Carola-Elke

----------


## HerriS

Hallo Winfried,
ich verfolge hier Deine Bemühungen bzgl. der Lymphknoten-Problematik. Da bei mir auch suspekte Lymphknoten links hoch parailiakal sowie retroperitoneal infrarenal, durch eine PET/Cholin (Ulm) entdeckt wurden, habe ich mit Prof. Dr. rer. nat. Dr. med. Nikolaos Zamboglouin von der Strahlenklinik in Offenbach gesprochen.               Er riet mir zu einer Bestrahlung des Areals. Jedoch werden wir dbzgl. Ende Januar/Anfang Februar 2008 unter den PET und MRTS Vorgaben aus Ulm, genauere  Untersuchungen mit Bestimmungen der Strahlenkanäle und dbzgl. über das Für und Wider i. B. auf die Belastung der umgebenden Organe durchführen. Anfang 2008 deshalb, weil dann unter meiner begonnenen DHB die Zellen sensibel für eine mögliche Behandlung sind.

Vielleicht solltest auch Du mit ihm darüber reden, telefonieren u.a.
Telefon: (069) 8405 - 3335
Fax:       (069) 8405 - 3334

nikolaos.zamboglou@klinikum-offenbach.de

Gruß HerriS

----------


## WinfriedW

> Hallo Winfried,
> 
> ich verfolge hier Deine Bemühungen bzgl. der Lymphknoten-Problematik. Da bei mir auch suspekte Lymphknoten links hoch parailiakal sowie retroperitoneal infrarenal, durch eine PET/Cholin (Ulm) entdeckt wurden, habe ich mit Prof. Dr. rer. nat. Dr. med. Nikolaos Zamboglouin von der Strahlenklinik in Offenbach gesprochen. Er riet mir zu einer Bestrahlung des Areals. ...


Die Frage, welchen Rat wir erhalten, hängt weniger vom objektiven Befund als vielmehr davon ab, welche Ärzte wir konsultieren. Mir wurde einerseits zur Bestrahlung geraten und andererseits mit der Begründung, die Erkrankung sei systemisch, da mache eine lokale Therapie keinen Sinn, strikt abgeraten. Jedenfalls ist es wohl so, dass man bei Bestrahlung der paraaortalen bzw. retroperitonealen mit höhern Nebenwirkungen rechnen muss als etwa bei der Bestrahlung der pelvinen Lymphabflusswege, weil halt einige wichtige Organe im Weg sind: Darm, Nieren, die großen Blutgefäße ...




> Diese Erklärung finde ich rel. unverständlich, entweder es würde gehen und er würde es befürworten, oder eben nicht. Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, wird der PSA-Anstieg auf diese "Weichteilmetastasen" zurückgeführt und daher siehst Du baldigen Handlungsbedarf?!


Die Überlegung von Prof. Ricke ist dabei offenbar, dass sich mit seinen (Mikro-)Therapien der systemische Tumorprogress nicht aufhalten lässt. Deshalb würde er die befallenen Lymphknoten nur dann behandeln, wenn sie Raum fordern und auf die umgebenden Strukturen bzw. Organe drücken. 




> Unter diesen Voraussetzungen ist doch ein chirurgischer Eingriff dieser Größenordnung viel zu riskant.


Nein, Carola-Elke, die Lungenembolie ist ein Zufallsbefund, der mit dem Cholin PET/CT diagnostiziert wurde. Beschwerden habe und hatte ich deshalb keine. Das bekommt man mit Blutverdünnungsmittel in den Griff. Allerdings nahmen die Ulmer Ärzte diesen Befund sehr ernst und rieten mir dringend eine sofortige stationäre Behandlung. Ich habe übrigens den Verdacht, dass Thalidomid an Vorfall nicht unbeteiligt war. Ob ich allerdings von einer paraaortale Lymphadenektomie profitieren würde, ist ziemlich unklar.

Ich habe das Bildmaterial und die Befunde auch mit der Anfrage zur *Berliner Charité* geschickt, ob man die befallenen Lymphknoten laparoskopisch entfernen könnte. Darauf habe ich folgende Antwort erhalten: 

_"__Wir haben in großer Runde mit unseren Oberärzten und den radiologischen_ _Kollegen die Befunde durchgeschaut und die MRT-Bilder präsentieren lassen._

_Aus der Sicht unserer Radiologen scheinen die beschriebenen Lymphknoten_ _nicht vergrößert bzw. auffällig zu sein. Daher würden wir zu diesem_ _Zeitpunkt keine Lymphknotenresektion vornehmen."_

Was mache ich jetzt ?

Grüsse Winfried

----------


## Harro

*To be or not to be*

Hallo, lieber Kämpfer Winfried, nach all dem Gelesenen, könnte man fast meinen, am besten garnichts zu machen; allerdings vorausgesetzt, daß Du keine sich steigernden Probleme bekommst. Ich bitte Dich, daß im Angesicht Deiner mir natürlich bekannten aktuellen Probleme nicht mißzuverstehen.

*"Solange Herz und Augen offen, um sich am Schönen zu erfreu'n, solange darf man freudig hoffen, wird auch die Welt vorhanden sein"*
(Wilhelm Busch)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## WinfriedW

> ..., nach all dem Gelesenen, könnte man fast meinen, am besten garnichts zu machen; allerdings vorausgesetzt, daß Du keine sich steigernden Probleme bekommst. ...


Ich habe aktuell eigentlich nur ein sich steigerndes Problem: 

*PSA*  :Stirnrunzeln: 

WW

----------


## Hans (GL)

> Ich habe aktuell eigentlich nur ein sich steigerndes Problem: 
> 
> *PSA*


Das ist keine gute Nachricht!
Lieber Winfried, wie ist denn Dein derzeitiger PSA?

In Deinem Profil finden sich die aktuellen Werte nicht. 
Im langen Thread habe ich sie möglicherweise überlesen.

Viele Grüße 
Hans

----------


## Harro

*Ektomie der Lymphknoten*

Hallo, lieber Winfried, wir haben uns heute abend lange am Telefon ausgetauscht, weil mich Deine Kurzbemerkung *PSA*  :Stirnrunzeln:  irgendwie deprimiert hat. Sicher ist PSA nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluß; das wissen wir mittlerweile alle. Aber es ist auch ein Zeichen, daß noch gewisse Verteidigungsmechanismen funktionieren.
Ich habe Dir berichtet, daß ein Betroffener aus meiner SHG nach dem Befund von Prof. Barentsz über die befallenen Lymphknoten, eine Ektomie über den Damm hat vornehmen lassen. Nach der Operation wurde festgestellt, daß immer noch maligne Herde vorhanden wären. Prof. Barentsz hat eine kostenlose Kontrolle durchgeführt und festgestellt, daß noch winzige Lymphknoten an einer Stelle zurückgeblieben waren, an die der Chirurg nicht herankam. Als Reaktion hat dann der Betroffene die DHB wiederholt und gleichzeitig im DKFZ eine IMRT bekommen. Sein PSA noch letzte Woche 0.01. Daran magst Du ersehen, wie diffizil die Sache mit der Dir von einigen Urologen angebotenen Entfernung der betroffenen Lymphknoten per Laparoskopie oder wie auch immer ist. Vielleicht ist das Risiko mit einer Hochdosis Testosteron weniger riskant als die Operation oder Radiatio. Ich drücke weiter meine Daumen für Dich.

*"Wenn ich acht Sunden Zeit habe, einen Baum zu fällen, so verbringe ich sieben Stunden damit, die Axt zu schärfen"*
(Abraham Lincoln)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Harald,

PSA 0,01 ist ja schön, nur wie lange wird das anhalten?

Gruß Hans

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Winfried



> Ich habe aktuell eigentlich nur ein sich steigerndes Problem: 
> *PSA*


hast Du Dich schon mal abseits einer chirurgischen Behandlung Deiner Weichteilmetastasen, mit den Strahlentherapeuten über die Risiken und Möglichkeiten einer zielgenauen Radiatio unterhalten?
Beim Stöbern bin ich per Zufall auf das Präzisions-Behandlungsgerät Novalis® gestoßen, wovon ganz in Deiner Nähe eins betrieben wird. Wenn man das so liest, könnte doch hiermit eine kleine Chance bestehen, auch an schwierig zugänglichen Stellen wirksam zu bestrahlen ohne das Umfeld erheblich zu schädigen.

Einen schönen Sonntag
Heribert

----------


## WinfriedW

> , hast Du Dich schon mal abseits einer chirurgischen Behandlung Deiner Weichteilmetastasen, mit den Strahlentherapeuten über die Risiken und Möglichkeiten einer zielgenauen Radiatio unterhalten?


*Ja schon*!

Das Problem ist, glaube ich, nicht die Zielgenauigkeit der Systeme. Soweit die Ärzte eine lokale Therapie überhaupt befürworten, würden sie dafür plädieren, wenn schon, dann alle Lymphknoten in diesem paraaotalen und pelvinen Bereich mit in die Behandlung einzubeziehen. Wenn man unter dieser Prämisse an bestrahlen denkt, landet man schon wieder bei einem relativ großen Bestrahlungsfeld. Im Gegensatz zu Tumoren im Kopf, die gerne mittels stereotaktischer Bestrahlung behandelt werden, sind meine Lymphknoten durch die Atembewegung nicht so fix sondern relativ beweglich. In dieses Situation wäre vielleicht eher IGRT (Image Guided Radio Therapy) die Methode der Wahl, also bildgeführt mit Bewegungsausgleich. Das ändert aber immer noch nichts daran, dass das Bestrahlungsfeld relativ groß wäre.

WW

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Winfried



> Soweit die Ärzte eine lokale Therapie überhaupt befürworten, würden sie dafür plädieren, wenn schon, dann alle Lymphknoten in diesem paraaotalen und pelvinen Bereich mit in die Behandlung einzubeziehen.


Mir erschließt sich diese Logik nicht. Wenn Lymphknoten ausgesiedelte Krebszellen auffangen können und sich dadurch selbst zerstören, haben sie doch einen wichtigen Teil ihrer Funktion erfüllt. Warum also noch funktionierende LK ausschalten? Die Lymphbahen, über die Tumorzellen sich bewegen, bleiben doch erhalten. Meines Erachtens lässt man damit ein auf einer Hindernisbahn in leichtem Trab befindliches Pferd einen gestreckten Galopp auf der Rennbahn aufnehmen.

Nur deshalb kam ich auf die Möglichkeit, mit der Novalis® Technik einzelne bereits als Metastasen gemarkerte LK auszuschalten. Wie dort beschrieben ist, können auch kleine Lungenmetastasen damit bestrahlt werden. Also dürfte die Thoraxbewegung nicht die entscheidende Rolle spielen.

Es mag durchaus sein, dass sich durch mein laienhaftes Halbwissen eine andere Logik aufbaut, als beim Chirurgen, Strahlentherapeuten oder Mikrobiologen. Mir wurde bis jetzt aber auch nicht schlüssig erklärt, welche Vorteile sich dadurch für den Patienten ergeben. Einfach zu behaupten, dass die Lymphknoten beim aggressiven Krebs ihre Schutzfunktion und Selektionsfähigkeit wahrscheinlich verlieren, verleitet mich genauso ohne wissenschaftlichen Hintergrund das Gegenteil zu behaupten.

Ich weiß, dass Du Dich aus eigener Veranlassung mit der Materie viel intensiver beschäftigt hast wie ich, dann dürfte es Dir aber auch möglich sein, so hoffe ich, meine Zweifel an der Ausräummethode zu zerstreuen.

Heribert

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

> Hallo Winfried
> 
> Mir erschließt sich diese Logik nicht. Wenn Lymphknoten ausgesiedelte Krebszellen auffangen können und sich dadurch selbst zerstören, haben sie doch einen wichtigen Teil ihrer Funktion erfüllt. Warum also noch funktionierende LK ausschalten? Die Lymphbahen, über die Tumorzellen sich bewegen, bleiben doch erhalten. Meines Erachtens lässt man damit ein auf einer Hindernisbahn in leichtem Trab befindliches Pferd einen gestreckten Galopp auf der Rennbahn aufnehmen.
> 
> Nur deshalb kam ich auf die Möglichkeit, mit der Novalis® Technik einzelne bereits als Metastasen gemarkerte LK auszuschalten. Wie dort beschrieben ist, können auch kleine Lungenmetastasen damit bestrahlt werden. Also dürfte die Thoraxbewegung nicht die entscheidende Rolle spielen.
> 
> Es mag durchaus sein, dass sich durch mein laienhaftes Halbwissen eine andere Logik aufbaut, als beim Chirurgen, Strahlentherapeuten oder Mikrobiologen. Mir wurde bis jetzt aber auch nicht schlüssig erklärt, welche Vorteile sich dadurch für den Patienten ergeben. Einfach zu behaupten, dass die Lymphknoten beim aggressiven Krebs ihre Schutzfunktion und Selektionsfähigkeit wahrscheinlich verlieren, verleitet mich genauso ohne wissenschaftlichen Hintergrund das Gegenteil zu behaupten.
> 
> Ich weiß, dass Du Dich aus eigener Veranlassung mit der Materie viel intensiver beschäftigt hast wie ich, dann dürfte es Dir aber auch möglich sein, so hoffe ich, meine Zweifel an der Ausräummethode zu zerstreuen.
> ...


Hallo Winfried und hallo Heribert,

ich habe die Diskussion verfolgt. Ich verstehe Dich, Winfried.
Übrigens gut, dass wir uns in Bad Reichenhall kennengelernt haben.
Winfried, Du erhoffst Dir von einer möglichen Entfernung oder Bestrahlung der Lymphknoten eine weitere Reduzierung des vorhandenen Tumors.
Es gibt ja auch tatsächlich Männer, die, wenn nach Chemotherapie-Komplexen bestimmte Tumorherde entfernt worden sind, eine lang andauernde Remission bekommen haben. Ich in Deiner Situation würde wie Du denken. Bei mir hat sich aber diese Frage ja seit der Erstdiagnose überhaupt nicht gestellt. 
Nur, was Heribert hier eingeworfen hat, sollte auch überlegt werden.
Wenn eine OP oder eine Bestrahlung ohne zu große Belastung des Gesamtorganismus durchgeführt werden könnte, was ja schwierig erscheint, dann würde ich dieses kalkulierbare Risiko eingehen.
Andererseits, haben wir ja auch nach einer Taxotere-Resistenz auch kaum andere systemische Möglichkeiten.

Das ist ein großes Dilemma.

Wie Heribert weiter bemerkt hat, haben die Lymphknoten wichtige Funktionen in gesamten Immunsystem.

Durch die operative Entfernung derselben, können auch erhebliche Probleme auftreten, wie z.B. Lymphabflußstörungen. Wir haben hier in SH Männer in den Selbsthilfegruppen, die haben erhebliche Schwellungen in verschiedenen Körperbereichen bekommen, welche die Lebensqualität stark reduzieren. Das gilt auch nach größeren externen Betrahlungen.
Das Immunsystem ginge dann auch erstmal wieder ordentlich in den Keller.
Wenn die Ärzte sich durchringen können und Du es willst, könnte der Versuch gemacht werden, aber ich hätte große Angst davor. 
Zumal die systemische Erkrankung auch dann weiter fortschreiten könnte.
Daher würde ich - was ich ja momentan auch durchführe - alles daran setzen, eine weitere systemische Therapie zu machen.

Du hattest doch auch in Bad Reichenhall mit einigen Ärzten gesprochen, haben diese Dir zu weiteren systemischen Therapiemöglichkeiten keine neuen Vorschläge machen können?

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

ich verstehe wirklich nichts von Operationen und hätte auch die Hose voll.

Ich muss erneut darauf hinweisen, bei mir sind alle befallenen LK vorhanden. Auch ich bin der Meinung, meine anscheinend funktionierenden LK auch die Befallenen, zu brauchen.
Glaubst du WW, wenn einige enfernt bzw. bestahlt sind, daß keine befallenen mehr da sind. Und was ist mit den Knochenmetastasen, glaubst du die sind weg, oder ruhen sie nur?

Viel Erfolg Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> Ich muss erneut darauf hinweisen, bei mir sind alle befallenen LK vorhanden. Auch ich bin der Meinung, meine anscheinend funktionierenden LK auch die Befallenen, zu brauchen.
> Glaubst du WW, wenn einige enfernt bzw. bestahlt sind, daß keine befallenen mehr da sind. Und was ist mit den Knochenmetastasen, glaubst du die sind weg, oder ruhen sie nur?


Ich glaube, dass ich mich in einer schwierigen  Situation befinde, HansiB. Die Knochenmetastasen bereiten mir keine Probleme, reichern weder im PET noch im Skelettszintigramm den Tracer an und sind in der Ausdehnung unverändert.

Mein PSA steigt stramm und einige Lymphknoten reichern im PET den Tracer an, bzw. im USPIO nicht. Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass diese aktiven Herde ihrerseits Metastasen schmeißen, dann könnte es sinnvoll sein, die Herde lokal zu sanieren, wobei es bei mir leider nicht mehr um Heilung geht, sondern darum, ein wenig Zeit zu gewinnen.

WW

----------


## Harro

*Paraaortale Lymphknoten*

Hallo, Winfried, bei meinem gestrigen Gespräch mit Prof. Wenz habe ich auch noch einmal Deine Situation angesprochen. Es ist ja nicht so, daß er nicht bereit wäre, die durch die Untersuchung bei Prof. Barentsz gefundenen bzw. befallenen paraaortalen Lymphknoten zu bestrahlen; er hat nur auf die möglichen erhöhten Nebenwirkungen auf benachbartes Zellgut hingewiesen. Ich hatte ihm auch per E-Mail die Daten der Erlanger Strahlenklinik mit der Bitte übermittelt, doch zu prüfen, welcher Vorteil sich bei einer Behandlung dort für Dich ergäbe. Die Antwort habe ich im E-Mail-Speicher und hänge sie gleich noch an. Die Forumssoftware verweigert die Weiterleitung der E-Mail-Kopie wegen zu vieler Grafiken? Also jetzt mit den Worten von Prof. Wenz, die ich hiermit in Kurzform abschreibe:

"Das Novalis System ist ein Hochpräzionsbeschleuniger. Die Bildgebung wird mit biplanarem/stereotaktischem Röntgen durchgeführt. Ein 3D Weichteilkontrast wird nicht erhalten."

Lieber Winfried, du weißt, das Mannheim die Bestrahlung IGTR gesteuert praktiziert. Vielleicht solltest Du doch noch mal ein persönliches Gespräch mit Prof. Wenz anstreben. Deine USPIO-Bilder hat er wohl noch im Speicher. 

*"Mit eigenem Geschick kann man sich aus den Steinen, die einem in den Weg gelegt werden, eine Treppe bauen"*
(Robert Lembke)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Dine150

Hey Winfried,

könnte denn die Studie, die Hans (GL) gerade macht, nicht auch eine Option für Dich sein? Du wirst Dich sicher damit befasst und wahrscheinlich auch schon dazu geäußert haben. Andrea alias Tinka würde ich gerne die gleiche Frage stellen. Heidenreich meinte doch, dass Michael doch evtl. in diese Studie aufgenommen werden könnte. Die Frage quält mich schon länger, denke dabei auch an meinen Vater, der ja vielleicht auch einmal diesen Weg gehen muss. Er hat genauso wie Michael sehr große Angst vor der Chemo und deren Nebenwirkungen.

Bitte verzeiht, ich stell mir das wahrscheinlich alles viel zu einfach vor.

Liebe Grüße

Dine

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Dine,

die Angst vor der Chemo, ist zu überwinden, mit entsprechenden alt. Hilfen das ist das Eine. Viel wichtiger ist die lägere (oder auch kürzere) Wirkung, die meiner Erfahrung im Forum und guten Freunden in den SHGs sehr bescheiden, oder sogar kontraproduktiv ist. Es wäre hilfreich wenn die mit eigenen nicht so positiven Erfahrungen, sich ehrlich äußern würden. Ich würde es erneut so machen ist für mich kein Argument. Die Chemoempfehlungen sind ja nicht mehr so oft zu hören, wie früher. Von vielen Schwerstbetroffenen ist leider seit geraumer Zeit auch nichts mehr zu hören.

Viel Erfolg, Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

@HansiB

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass du zwar bei der Erstdiagnose einen sehr hohen PSA-Wert hattest, du aber das Glück hast, dass dein Tumor vergleichsweise gut auf die Hormonblockade anspricht. 

Ich bin in einer anderen, hormonrefraktären Situation als du und teilweise mit PSAVZen kleiner 3 Wochen konfrontiert. In dieser Situation muss ich handeln.

Ich habe in den letzten 12 Monaten 9 Zyklen á 75mg/m² Taxotere und dann Ketoconacol gemacht mit dem Ergebnis, dass mein PSA-Wert heute etwa dort ist, wo er vor einem Jahr schon war und stramm steigt. Das ist ziemlich unbefriedigend. Hätte ich das aber nicht gemacht, dann wäre mein PSA-Wert jetzt mindestens 4-stellig. D. h., HansiB, ich habe keine Chance.

Gruß Winfried

----------


## WernerS

Hallo Winfried,

ich habe vor längerer Zeit mit Dr. FE über eine Entfernung der befallenen Lymphknoten gesprochen. Er lehnt dies generell ab.

Ein Freiburger Oberarzt der Uniklinik hat mir am Telefon gesagt, daß eine Lymphknotenentfernung nur dann in Frage käme, wenn noch keine Knochenmetastasen vorhanden sind. 

Ich habe meine damaligen Überlegungen nicht weiter verfolgt. Es wäre aber schon interessant, auf welchen Überlegungen der Freiburger Standpunkt fußt.

Gruß
Werner

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo HansiB,

da bin ich in einer ähnlichen Situation wie Winfried. Bei einem hormonunabhängigen Krebs mit Verdoppelungszeiten von ca. 3 Wochen wird der Stressfaktor schon hoch! Nach vielfacher und übereinstimmender Meinung des Forums soll man möglichst bei noch niederen PSA Werten handeln, um eine optimale Manipulation zu erhalten.

Viele Grüße
Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> ..., könnte denn die Studie, die Hans (GL) gerade macht, nicht auch eine Option für Dich sein? Du wirst Dich sicher damit befasst und wahrscheinlich auch schon dazu geäußert haben. Andrea alias Tinka würde ich gerne die gleiche Frage stellen. Heidenreich meinte doch, dass Michael doch evtl. in diese Studie aufgenommen werden könnte. ...


Hallo Dine, 

ja ich habe mich schon dazu geäußert. Die Studie, von der Hans (GL) derzeit profitiert, ist nur für chemonaive Patienten offen. Ich bin chemotherapeutisch vorbehandelt und werde deshalb nicht in die Studie aufgenommen. Im Gegensatz zu mir wäre das m. E. eine Option für Andrea bzw. ihren Michael. Ich habe in diesem Zusammenhang hier schon mehrfach so geäußert, ich würde mir an ihrer Stelle mal ein paar schöne Tage in Regensburg bereiten. Tatsächlich muss man wohl nicht wirklich nach Regensburg, denn es gibt andere Kliniken, die an dieser Studie beteiligt sind. Ob Heidenreich dazu gehört, weiß ich nicht denn, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, berichtete Andrea, Heidenreich habe ihnen die Kombination von Taxotere plus Glivec® angeboten. Das wäre etwas anderes. Leider hat Andrea nichts von ihrem letzten Gespräch mit Heidenreich berichtet. Oder ist mir etwas entgangen? Es würde mich sehr interessieren, welche Therapie Michael jetzt mit welchem Erfolg durchführt!

Ich war vor vier Monaten in der Regensburg. Dort bot man mir zu Lasten der Krankenkasse einen Medikamentenmix bestehend aus: Etoricoxib(Arcoxia®), Pioglitazon(Actos®), Treosulfan(Ovastat®), u. Dexamethason(Fortecortin®) an. Hans (GL) nimmt die gleiche Kombination und zusätzlich 400mg Imatinib(Glivec®). In seinem Falle stellt der Pharmahersteller Novartis die Medikamente. Da freut sich seine Krankenkasse.

Ich bin übermorgen erneut mit dem Vorsatz, Nägel mit Köpfen zu machen, in Regensburg.

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried, 
ob mein Tumor gut auf die HB anspricht, weiss ich nicht, ich glaube eher nicht.
Unter 2HB mit Casodex drehte der PSA nach nur 8 Monaten um und ernährte den PK. Die PSA VZ war dann recht kurz. Da hattest du schon die 1. Chemo und die OP hinter dir. Mein 1. PSA Nadir war 1,12, nicht so toll für eine funktionierende HB. Auch der steile PSA Abfall von 4,91 auf 0,6 ohne Antiandrogen, ist nicht unbedingt ein Zeichen für eine funktionierende HB. Der PSA war nach 3 Monaten ohne Casodex nur noch 1/8, der 2. Nadir, 1/2 so hoch wie der erste. Der nur 4 Monate anhaltende Nadir, stieg erneut stark, PSA VZ von kaum 0,9 Monaten. 
Ich hatte meinen PSA VZ noch nie berechnet, brachte mir nichts, bei einem richtigen aPSA von 740, mit anfänglichen Metastasenschmerzen und den umfangreichen Knochenmetastasen. Ich brauchte nicht überreagieren und verzweifeln, ich hatte ja schon beinahe alles. Man brauchte auch nie danach suchen.
Ich konnte damals nicht erkennen, wie sich der PK entwickelt, hatte aber schon fast alles erlebt. Eine lokale Th, kam für mich nie in Frage. Woran hast du nach 3 Monaten erkannt, daß dein PK aggressiv ist, oder ist er später so geworden?
Für mich war von Anfang an eine Stimmulierung des Immunsystems wichtig, ich wurde mit meinem Bio-Bran oft verspottet. Ich kann meine Erhöhung der NK Aktivität nachweisen. Jetzt mache ich einiges mit meiner HP, auch belächelt. Jeder wie er kann. Auch meine sehr frühe Nahrungsumstellung wurde belächelt, "willst du deinen PK aushungern".
Dein Körper konnte nach nur 3 Monaten HB, hatte nie die Möglichkeit zu reagieren und das Immunsystem aufzubauen. Chemo, OP, Bestrahlung, erneut Chemo, Medikamente haben immer das Immunsystem blockiert.
Du hast dich leider, auch Michael mit seinen Schmerzen immer gewehrt eine DNA Z. zu machen, das wäre doch eine angemessene Vergleichsmöglichkeit. Was sagt und schon GS 8 haben wir beide, ich eine X-Ploide Zellverteilung, oder "nur" GS 7, wie Hans (GL).
Für mich ist halt immer die Frage was bringt uns mit mehr oder weniger weitem Fortschritt (wenn wir es wissen) eine lokale Th. die dann wie zu sehen ist viele Nachfolgeth. und Medikamente erfordert. Für mich ist eine OP, bei einem kontrollierten aPSA von 44 ungeeignet, wir haben schon oft uns darüber ausgelassen. Das eigene Immunsystem, für mich mit ein Grund meiner relativen Gesundheit, wird von euch ignoriert. Wer macht schon einen Immunstatus und macht was daraus?
Gruß Hans

----------


## Harro

*Winfrieds Strategien*

Hallo, Hans, bei einem Telefongespräch gestern spätabends konnte ich noch einmal mit Winfried über seine zur Zeit nicht vervollständigte PKH sprechen. Er will das ergänzen. Ich habe ihn auch noch einmal auf meinen Beitrag als Antwort auf seine Bemerkung "das werde ich wohl nicht mehr erleben" aufmerksam gemacht, in dem ich ebenfalls noch einmal um eine zusammenfassende Darstellung der aktuellen Situation gebeten habe - ausgenommen vielleicht der bekannte Lymphknotenstatus paraaortal.
Heute ist er nun Regensburg und wird sicher über seinen Besuch berichten.

*"Die Menschen sind nicht nur zusammen, wenn sie beisammen sind. Auch der Entfernte, der Abgeschiedene lebt in uns"*
(Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Harald,

WWs eigene Berichte sind immer spärlich, nicht jeder ist so offenherzig wie ich. Ich bin der Meinung, andere lernen was daraus, ist aber fraglich.
Wir haben vor Jahren schon über eine Weltreise gesprochen, wir machen es ja schon eine Weile miteinsnder. 
Ich hatte mich sogar Impfen lassen, für Indien. Die Lymphoz. gingen auf 13 runter (das ist kein geplaudere), genau das, was ich für meiner Immunstimmulierung nicht brauchen konnte. Mitlerweile sind sie wieder auf 26 nicht hoch genug. Aber irgende wie ist man ja noch krank.
Ich wünsche ihm viel Erfolg in Regensburg, auch sonst.

Gruß Hans

----------


## Hans (GL)

Lieber  HansiB,

so wie  ich es sehe, ist bei umfangreichen, nachgewiesenen Metastasen die Hormonbehandlung meist die angesagte Therapieform. Der ausgeprägte Rückgang Deines PSA-Wertes von 740,91 auf 0,6 zeigt, trotz eines Gleasonscore von 8, den Erfolg Deines Weges. Der Anstieg auf nun 4,52 ist durch Ketoconazol stabilisiert.

Zu Deiner Entscheidung und Deinem bisherigen Krankheitsverlauf ist Dir zu gratulieren. 

Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit hat Deine Ernährungsumstellung und gesunde Lebensweise einen Beitrag dazu geleistet. Dieser ist, wie ich meine, nie ernsthaft in Zweifel gezogen worden.

Aus Forumsbeiträgen wissen wir, dass es aber auch viele Fälle gibt, bei denen die Hormonbehandlung nicht ausreichend ist oder gar nicht fruchtet.


In meinem Falle musste ich von Anfang an von einem aggressiven Krebs mit niederen Verdoppelungszeiten ausgehen. Die Kontrollmessung vor der OP ergab bereits eine PSA-VZ von 3,6 Monaten. Hierbei ist i.d.R. bei einer Hormonbehandlung von einer baldigen Hormonunempfindlichkeit auszugehen. Die Spekulation war, mit der Op gegen die Partin-Tabellen mit 1:10 zu wetten und zu hoffen den Krebs loszuwerden. Diese Überlegung ist nicht aufgegangen. 

Durch Bestrahlung und Metastasenoperation konnte die Hormonbehandlung weit hinausgezögert werden. ADT 1 wirkte nur kurz, ADT 2 und ADT 3 beeindruckten den Krebs nicht mehr.

Jedoch hat die Tumormassenreduktion einen nicht zu unterschätzenden Zeitgewinn gebracht.

Auch ich habe versucht mich gesund zu ernähren: Viel Fisch, viel Öl, wenig Kohlenhydrate, viele Ballaststoffe und Gewichtsreduzierung. Hierbei habe ich mir einen mehrmonatigen Durchfall eingehandelt. Die Ursache führe ich auf Reizungen durch Paprika- und grünen Salat zurück, eventuell durch das Schmiermittel Öl verstärkt.
In dieser Zeit erfolgte ein Progress mit Erniedrigung der Verdoppelungszeit auf ca. 3 Wochen.

Die jetzige Therapie ist keine Chemotherapie im klassischen Sinne, sondern ein Neuansatz mit dem Ziel, die antiinflamatorischen und angiostatischen Prozesse positiv zu beeinflussen.

Die Forumsbeiträge unserer Kollegen zeigen, das alles und das Gegenteil bei unserer Krankheit möglich ist. Nach Beratung muss jeder selber den Therapieweg wählen. Im Sinne eines gedeihlichen Miteinanders wollen wir die jeweils gefällte Entscheidung respektieren.

In diesem Sinne
Hans

----------


## Hans (GL)

> Ich bin übermorgen erneut mit dem Vorsatz, Nägel mit Köpfen zu machen, in Regensburg.
> WW


Winfried berichte doch bitte von Regensburg.

Viele Grüße
Hans (GL)

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

wenn Interesse besteht, ihr kennt ja meine Skepsis, sollten Freunde aus Bayern, die ja schon dabei sind, oder Männer in der eigenen SHG haben, berichten. Hallo Sepp, Gruß nach München, wir sprachen darüber. 

Gruß Konrad Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> Winfried berichte doch bitte von Regensburg.


Ja, Hans, ich war in Regensburg und ich habe das Rezept für die besagten Medikamente. Ich habe jetzt nicht die Zeit, um ausführlich zu berichten. Wir können ja mal telefonieren.




> ..., wenn Interesse besteht, ihr kennt ja meine Skepsis, sollten Freunde aus Bayern, die ja schon dabei sind, oder Männer in der eigenen SHG haben, berichten. Hallo Sepp, Gruß nach München, wir sprachen darüber.


Du sprichst in Rätseln. Wie begründet sich deine Skepsis? Wer ist Sepp  :verwirrt: .

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

Sepp ist ein PKler, mit dem ich durch das nächtliche Hannover ging, wir hatten uns zufällig getroffenen und dann im Hotel, längere Zeit sehr interessant, miteinander gesprochen. SHG-Leiter für Schwerbetroffene, mit einigen, die Chemo machen, mit mehr oder weniger guten Erfahrungen. Ich habe vor ihn (die SHG) in München zu besuchen, zum Erfahrungsaustausch. Wir möchten anregen, ein Treffen für Fortgeschrittene zu organisieren, es gibt auch anderes außer Chemo. Er kennt den Coctail aus Regensburg und wird sich melden, wenn er das liest.

Gruß Konrad Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> ..., Sepp ist ein PKler, mit dem ich durch das nächtliche Hannover ging, wir hatten uns zufällig getroffenen ...


Aha, durftest du wählen, Hans? Ich gehöre zum einfachen Fußfolk und war mithin nicht in Hannover.




> .... Ich habe vor ihn (die SHG) in München zu besuchen, zum Erfahrungsaustausch. Wir möchten anregen, ein Treffen für Fortgeschrittene zu organisieren, ...


Ich bin dabei, wenn's der Termin irgendwie zulässt.

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo WW,

gerne, ich bin flexibel und immer interessiert. Genau so hatten wir beide Wanderer uns das vorgestellt. Ich war nur i.V. zum Wählen dort. Die Kontakte waren noch viel wichtiger. die Erste Ernte wird schon eingefahren. In SHGs kann sich jeder zur Arbeit melden, ist leider eine Seltenheit. Aus einer großen SHG kommen gerade 4 - 5 Männer zusammen. Jeder will nur haben. Wir werden es schon Packen. Ich bin unter Vit. C hochmotiviert.

Gruß Konrad Hans

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo Hansi und Winfried,

an dem Austausch würde ich mich gerne beteiligen. Bitte den Termin nicht in die letzte Vorweihnachtswoche legen.

Viele Grüße
Hans

----------


## JosefJ

Hallo Konrad Hans,
Hallo Winfried u. Hans GL - und andere Betroffene,


im nächtlichen Hannover traf ich zufällig einen sympathischen Herrn mit elegantem dunklen Mantel und während der Wind noch an uns zerrte, entstand ein interessantes Gespräch, das wir später im Kaminzimmer des Maritims fortsetzten. Konrad Hans (HansiB) und ich kamen auf die Idee, daß wir uns mal ganz informell mit anderen fortgeschrittenen Kollegen, wenn der Wunsch vorhanden sein sollte, in Süddeutschland treffen könnten - vielleicht einfach gemütlich bei Kaffee und Kuchen zum Kennenlernen und zum Erfahrungsaustausch.
Wir haben in München seit Juni 07 eine SHG für hormonrefraktäre Männer, die sich jeden ersten Donnerstag um 18.30 in der Karlstraße 50, Rückgebäude, I. Stock, Raum B, trifft. Wie wärs: zuerst ins Cafe am Nachmittag und dann in die SHG ab 18.30. So würde sich auch eine längere Anfahrt in Abständen doch lohnen. Willkommen wäre jeder, der hormonrefraktär oder metastasiert ist. 
Wenn es Dir recht ist, Hans-Konrad, bist Du im Forum für mich einfach der HansiB.


Gruß
Sepp

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Sepp,
du schmeichler, auf dich kann man sich halt verlassen. Als hätten wirs geahnt, wir kennen doch anscheinend unsere Pappenheimer. 
Der Mantel war schon schicker, als ich noch ein wenig schwerer und ich etwas jünger war.
Kaffee und Kuchen, kann auch Grüntee mit Obst sein. Auf jeden Fall, kein Heimkehr-Vesper, wie wirs erlebt haben. Muss noch dran gearbeitet werden, auch das gehört zum PK für Schwerbetroffene. Ich habe viele erlebt, die die Heimfahrgabe abgelehnt haben. Ich wollte es einem Bahnhofstreicher daheim geben, hat er abgelehnt, wollte eine Zigarette.
Wie wäre es mit dem 1 Donnerstag im Januar oder Februar? Habt ihr auch genug Platz. Ich hoffe dir geht es gut, mir wie immer.
Am liebsten wäre mir Konrad, ohne sonstiges. Ich muss immer aufpassen, wenn ich mit der SHG daheim maile.
Gruß Konrad

----------


## WinfriedW

> Hallo WW,
> 
> gerne, ich bin flexibel und immer interessiert. Genau so hatten wir beide Wanderer uns das vorgestellt. Ich war nur i.V. zum Wählen dort. Die Kontakte waren noch viel wichtiger. die Erste Ernte wird schon eingefahren. In SHGs kann sich jeder zur Arbeit melden, ist leider eine Seltenheit. Aus einer großen SHG kommen gerade 4 - 5 Männer zusammen. Jeder will nur haben. Wir werden es schon Packen. Ich bin unter Vit. C hochmotiviert.
> 
> Gruß Konrad Hans


Ich besuche normalerweise keine SHGs. Ich war vor zwei Jahren zweimal in Fürth und zweimal in Bamberg. Die hatten damals nicht meine Themen. So bin ich fern geblieben. Zwischendurch war ich zu zwei Vorträgen in Offenbach. Das ist für mich genauso weit wie München. In Augsburg war ich auch einmal wg. Eichhorn.

München sind für mich 200 km - kein Problem. In der 1. Januar-Woche bin ich in Murnau. Von dort sind's nur 70 km.

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

es muss nicht jeder in eine SHG, mir hat es am Anfang sehr viel gebracht, ich bin in 2 tätig. Zometa verdanke ich ihr, der damalige Uro wollte nicht.
Murnau, die Klinik, kann gut Undichtheit operativ beseitigen. 
Nach Murnau ist einmal eine gute Freundin, mit Eltern gezogen, mehr kenne ich nicht von Murnau. Der Vater war ein Künstler, Hinterglasmaler, es waren auch damals schon schöne Zeiten.
Von mir aus der 1. Donnerstag im Januar, wenn Sepp das Ja gibt. Bereite dich auch auf alternatives vor.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## WinfriedW

@HansiB alias Konrad

Ich kenne Murnau nicht. Meine Frau wollte mit mir nach Weihnachten ein paar Tage Winterurlaub machen. Klinik gegen Undichtigkeiten brauche ich zum Glück nicht.

Der erste Donnerstag im Jahr könnte ungünstig sein, weil vielleicht der eine oder andere Interessent ebenfalls verreist ist und nicht alle nach Murnau fahren.

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

> Wir haben in München seit Juni 07 eine SHG für hormonrefraktäre Männer, die sich jeden ersten Donnerstag um 18.30 in der Karlstraße 50, Rückgebäude, I. Stock, Raum B, trifft. Wie wärs: zuerst ins Cafe am Nachmittag und dann in die SHG ab 18.30. So würde sich auch eine längere Anfahrt in Abständen doch lohnen. Willkommen wäre jeder, der hormonrefraktär oder metastasiert ist.


Es sollte für mich normalerweise kein Problem sein, monatlich nach München zu fahren. Euer nächstes Treffen ist, Josef, demnach übermorgen. Meinst du es lohnte sich für mich und ich sollte mich in Bewegung setzen? Oder singt ihr dann vorwiegend Weihnachtslieder?

Gruß Winfried


Falls ich fahren sollte würde ich Hans(GL) oder andern Mitstreitern aus der Region anbieten, mitzufahren - Treffpunkt Erlangen, Nürnberg.

WW

----------


## JosefJ

Hallo Winfried,


wir treffen uns kommenden Donnerstag (6. 12.) um 18.30 wie gewohnt und natürlich bist Du gerne eingeladen zu kommen und kannst Interessierte mitbringen. Weihnachtslieder haben wir noch nicht geprobt, so daß spontane Sangeslust eher unwahrscheinlich ist. Wenn Konrad noch dazu kommt, wären wir komplett. Übrigens ist die Karlsstraße 50 nicht weit vom Hauptbahnhof, zu Fuß sinds 10 Minuten. 
Im Januar treffen wir uns am 3. Ist für einige wegen der Feiertagssituation nicht so optimal. 
Gruß 
Sepp

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Sepp, 
ich kann nicht, muss an dem Abend, Termin steht schon lange, noch meine letzte berufliche arbeit beenden und übergeben. 
Dann beginnt die große Freiheit. Der Februar, wäre für mich von Interesse, wenn die anderen 2 schon was dazugelernt haben. Vielleicht kommen noch andere dazu?
Gruß und gute Nacht, Konrad

----------


## WinfriedW

> ..., wir treffen uns kommenden Donnerstag (6. 12.) um 18.30 wie gewohnt und natürlich bist Du gerne eingeladen zu kommen und kannst Interessierte mitbringen. ...


Da hast du ja eine bunte Truppe beisammen, Sepp. Jedenfalls hat die Veranstaltung Unterhaltungswert  :L&auml;cheln: . 

Gruß Winfried

----------


## Jürgen M.

Hallo Winfried,

ich werde für das nächste mal noch den Vorschlag machen, dass wir eine Runde Lach-Yoga einlegen - das soll sehr gut sein für das Immunsystem. Ich denke bei dem Ernst der Krankheit kann ein gewisser Unterhaltungswert in einer Selbsthilfegruppe nicht schaden. Dank unserem super Moderator Sepp erfahren die Gruppenmitglieder ein hohes Mass an Hintergrundwissen und Hilfestellung zur Bewältigung der Krankheit. Hut ab vor der grossartigen Idee vom Sepp. Es kam bereits die Anregung, sich doch öfter als nur einmal pro Monat zu treffen...(muss mal mit dem Sepp reden).

Schönes Wochenende allerseits
Jürgen M.

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Es kam bereits die Anregung, sich doch öfter als nur einmal pro Monat zu treffen...(muss mal mit dem Sepp reden).


Ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass ich mehr als einmal monatlich an diesen Teffen teilnehme, denn es ist aufgrund der großen Entfernung doch sehr anstrengend für mich - habe heute um 0.55 Uhr mein Auto in die Garage gestellt - von den Kraftstoffpreisen gar nicht zu reden.

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfrie,

ist das alles was du berichten kannst? Vielleicht kann Sepp oder Jürgen sich äußern! Ich konnte wie schon erwähnt, nicht kommen, habe gestern abend, mei richtiges Rentnerdasein begonnen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Jürgen M.

Hallo Konrad,

ein Hauptthema war die alternative Medizin. Das wäre doch genau Dein Thema gewesen... Also, vielleicht sehen wir uns im Januar 2008.

Ich wünsche Dir ein glückliches, erfülltes und vor allem gesundes Rentnerdasein.

Schönes Wochenende
Jürgen M.

----------


## christinew

Hallo, ja und was bitte, wurde über alternative Medizin gesprochen, kann man das erfahren, oder bleibt das ein Geheimnis?
Sprecht Euch aus und zwar öffentlich , hier!!
Christine

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde, gebt uns Auskunft, wie hat Winfried reagiert, auf solche neue Sachen.
Gruß Konrad

----------


## WinfriedW

> Hallo Freunde, gebt uns Auskunft, wie hat Winfried reagiert, auf solche neue Sachen.
> Gruß Konrad


Der macht seit Freitag  *Lachyoga*  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: .

WW

----------


## JosefJ

Hallo Christine, 
Hallo HansiB,


Wir haben über alternative Heilmethoden bei Krebs diskutiert - wie Jürgen schon geschrieben hat. Und wie es bei Diskussionen halt oft ist, wurde auch sehr kontrovers diskutiert, vorallem weil ein Teilnehmer der Gruppe hier etwas ungewöhnliche Ansichten vertrat. Ich habe nicht den Eindruck, daß es notwendig ist, all dies den Forumsteilnehmern weiterzugeben. Es war nichts Neues dabei, was man für die Behandlung des fortgeschrittenen PCa unbedingt wissen müßte. In erster Linie sind es persönliche Meinungen der einzelnen Teilnehmer und keine anerkannten Grundsätze alternativer Medizin. In der SHG schildert jeder Teilnehmer seinen Umgang mit der Erkrankung. Und keiner in der Gruppe hat da ein Patentmittel oder ein noch unentdecktes Medikament. Wir alle haben das Problem, daß es für den fortgeschrittenen PCa zu wenig Medikamente gibt, vorallem zu wenig zugelassene Medikamente mit nachgewiesener Wirksamkeit durch Phase III Studien. Deshalb ist fast alles, was gemacht wird, experimentell. Die Stärke der SHG ist, daß man sich persönlich Mut macht und über seine ganz persönlichen Erfahrungen austauscht. Ob das dann allgemeine Gültigkeit besitzt, weiß ich nicht, bezweifle ich aber eher.
Sollte mein Eindruck falsch sein, lasse ich mich gerne von den anderen Teilnehmern (u.a. Jürgen, Winfried und wer sonst noch mitliest) korrigieren. 
Ich wünsche allen einen schönen Sonntagnachmittag


Sepp

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

ich finde es nicht so lustig, wenn über alt. Möglichkeiten gesprochen wird, sich darüber anscheinend zu amüsieren.
Gruß KOnrad

----------


## WinfriedW

Hallo Mitstreiter,

ich habe mich wegen zu vieler hängender Projekte in den letzten Tagen, ja Wochen aus diesem Forum heraus gehalten und auch nicht mitgelesen.

Nicht vorenthalten wollte ich euch aber, dass ich seit nunmehr vier Wochen den Regensburger Mix, bestehend aus täglich 2 x 250mg Ovastat® (Treosulfan), 60mg Actos® (Pioglitazon), 60mg Arcoxia® (Etoricoxib) und 1mg Fortecortin® (Dexamethason) einnehme und in der Folge mein PSA-Wert nach Urologenmessung von 17ng/ml mit stramm steigender Tendenz auf nunmehr 9,5ng/ml gefallen ist  :L&auml;cheln: .

Leider hat sich dabei aber auch mein Blutbild verschlechtert, aber bisher keine Katastrophe  :Stirnrunzeln: .

WW

----------


## knut.krueger

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Winfried. Der Start ins Neue Jahr hätte schlechter ausfallen können.
Mit den besten Wünschen für weiter fallende PSA-Werte
Knut.

----------


## Michael A.

Hallo Winfried,

auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem guten  Ansprechen der Therapie, möge es lange so weitergehen.

Gruß,  Michael A.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried (ich hätte beinahe gesagt alter Kumpel),

auch von mir viel Erfolg weiterhin. Du kennst mich als Skeptiker bei so was, Blutwerte ist das Eine, was sagen die Beine zu Trombosen, oder gar der Lungenbereich? Wenn ich mich recht entsinne steigen bei Kolegen die PSA Werte, aber in niedrigeren Bereichen. 

Alles Gute, schau mal zu meinen Vitalpilzen und sei da mal weniger skeptisch, auch Bierhefe ist zu haben. Gruß Konrad

PS. Wie war es in München, lohnt sich für mich die Fahrt?

----------


## Hans (GL)

Winfried, 
ich schließe mich den Glückwünschen an. Wollen wir auf eine ausgeprägte Nachhaltigkeit hoffen.

Viele Grüße
Hans (GL)

----------


## Hans-W.

> Hallo Mitstreiter,
> 
> Nicht vorenthalten wollte ich euch aber, dass ich seit nunmehr vier Wochen den Regensburger Mix, bestehend aus täglich 2 x 250mg Ovastat® (Treosulfan), 60mg Actos® (Pioglitazon), 60mg Arcoxia® (Etoricoxib) und 1mg Fortecortin® (Dexamethason) einnehme und in der Folge mein PSA-Wert nach Urologenmessung von 17ng/ml mit stramm steigender Tendenz auf nunmehr 9,5ng/ml gefallen ist .
> 
> Leider hat sich dabei aber auch mein Blutbild verschlechtert, aber bisher keine Katastrophe .
> 
> WW


Hallo Winfried,
erstens meinen Glückwunsch zu dem PSA Rückgang!
Ich beobachte deine Anamnese mit großem Interesse da ich derzeit in einer ähnlichen Situation befinde. Mein PSA ist nach meiner IMRT im Mai 07 seit Sept. 07 von 0,9ng/ml auf 20ng/ml angestiegen. Ich bin nächsten Dienstag in Tübingen für eine Cholin11PET/CT Untersuchung und muss danach, je nach Ergebnis entscheiden was zu machen ist. Eine Chemo habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gemacht aber es wird wohl nicht viele Alternativen geben. Ist dein Regensburger Mix auch als vorchemo Alternative geeignet?
Gruß,
Hans-W.

----------


## WinfriedW

Danke für die vielen Glückwünsche. Ganz so groß ist meine Euphorie nicht. Wenn ich mich mit Hans(GL) vergleiche, ist festzustellen, dass er einen viel schärferen PSA-Abfall erlebte.




> ... Eine Chemo habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gemacht aber es wird wohl nicht viele Alternativen geben. Ist dein Regensburger Mix auch als vorchemo Alternative geeignet?


Ich nehme die gleichen Medikamente, wie sie auch in der Glivec®-Studie verabreicht werden, nur ohne Glivec® (Imatinib). An Glivec® komme ich nicht ran, weil es die Regensburger nicht wagen, Glivec® auf Kasse zu verschreiben. Ob Glivec® einen Benefit bringt, ist unklar. Das soll die Studie herausfinden.

In die Glivec®-Studie werde ich nicht aufgenommen, weil diese nur für chemonaive Patienten offen ist. Ich habe aber schon beliebig viel Chemo intus.

Darüber, warum Hans(GL) vermutlich besser auf die Therapie anspricht als ich, kann man beliebig spekulieren. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass er noch nicht chemotherapeutisch vorbehandelt ist. Vielleicht hat er es tatsächlich der zusätzlichen Einnahme von Glivec® zu verdanken. Vielleicht ist es aber auch einfach die andere Biologie seines Tumors.

Ovastat® (Treosulfan) ist als Zweitlinientherapie bei Gebärmutterhalskrebs "nach Versagen platinhaltiger Zytostatika" zugelassen. Bei Ovastat® handelt es sich, Hans-W., ebenfalls um ein Zytostatikum, das in Tablettenform oral eingenommen wird und es schädigt wie alle Zytostatika das Knochenmark. Die Therapie läuft auch unter der Bezeichnung "metronomische Chemotherapie".

Wenn ich chemonaiv wäre, dann würde ich, Hans-W., die Aufnahme in die Studie anstreben.

WW

----------


## WernerS

> In die Glivec®-Studie werde ich nicht aufgenommen, weil diese nur für chemonaive Patienten offen ist. Ich habe aber schon beliebig viel Chemo intus.....WW


Hallo Winfried,

ich schließe mich gerne den Gratulanten an. Meine Überzeugung, dass wir immer wieder ein Mittel finden werden, habe ich auch in meinem 5. Jahr nach der OP nicht verloren.

Aus Tübingen, die ja auch die Glivec-Studie durchgeführt haben, musste ich erfahren, dass sie keinen Medikamenten-Mix, wie Regensburg, an Patienten geben. Frau Dr. Feyerabend, die zuständige Ärztin für Studien, hat mir aber empfohlen, in einem Monat wieder anzurufen. Es soll eine Studie beginnen, die auch für unser Profil passt.

Im folgenden Link habe ich versucht, meinen Krankheitsverlauf in Kurzfassung darzustellen: 

http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/6...afikpsafw3.jpg

Gruß WernerS

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Werner,

kannst du mir einen Ausdruck am Donnerstag mitbringen, ich kann es nicht.
Auch an Medikamenten fürs EAV-System bin ich interessiert.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Hans (GL)

> kannst du mir einen Ausdruck am Donnerstag mitbringen, ich kann es nicht.


Vermutlich ist die Leserlichkeit der Grafik gemeint.

Wenn man die Grafik kopiert und in Word oder Paint einfügt ist diese schön leserlich.

Grüße
Hans

----------


## WernerS

> Vermutlich ist die Leserlichkeit der Grafik gemeint.
> 
> Wenn man die Grafik kopiert und in Word oder Paint einfügt ist diese schön leserlich.
> 
> Grüße
> Hans


Hallo Konrad und hallo Hans,

ich verstehe recht wenig von EDV-Technik. Bei mir auf dem Bildschirm habe ich die Darstellung >DINA4. Alles ist deutlich zu lesen.

Vielleicht weiß einer der Teilnehmer, warum das so sein kann.

WernerS

----------


## Heribert

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter



> ich verstehe recht wenig von EDV-Technik. Bei mir auf dem Bildschirm habe ich die Darstellung >DINA4. Alles ist deutlich zu lesen. 
> Vielleicht weiß einer der Teilnehmer, warum das so sein kann.


die Darstellung ist ganz vorzüglich! Wenn man die Maus auf das Textbild bewegt, sieht man eine kleine Lupe. Mit einem links Klick der Maus, wird das Bild in seiner normalen Größe angezeigt.
Standartmäßig verkleinert der Browser das zu große Bild auf Fenstergröße, deshalb erscheint es zunächst als nicht lesbar!

*Kleiner Bildbearbeitungskurs:*
Um ein Bild dieser Größe auf Din A4-Format zu drucken, sollte man sich im Internet *IrfanView* inkl. PlugIn herunterladen, installieren, dann unter Options/Propertis die Registerkarte Language auf Deutsch stellen. Der Bilder-Viewer ist bei mir Standard auf dem PC seit vielen Jahren.

*Jetzt zum Druck:*
In den Browser wechseln, re MT aufs Bild, Kopieren anklicken, in IrvanView wechseln, auf Bearbeiten/Einfügen, dann ist das Bild in IrfanView. Jetzt noch auf Datei/Drucken - im folgenden Menü  bei Druckgröße, an die Seite anpassen und gegebenenfalls noch die Druckereinstellung von Hochvormat auf Querformat ändern, jetzt alles mit OK bestätigen. - Dann klappts auch mit dem Drucken ;-)

Gruß, Heribert

----------


## Harro

*EDV-Spezialist*

Hallo, lieber Heribert, überlege doch einmal ernsthhaft, ob Du nicht für Forumsbenutzer an noch festzulegenden Orten in Deutshland Fortbildungskurse für alles mit EDV + PC Zusammenhängende abhalten kannst. Über die Kosten und auch über Dein Salär würde man sich sicher einigen können. Ich wäre sofort dabei.

*"Die schönsten Formulierungen sind üblicherweise auch die einfachsten"*
(Adam Smith)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## WernerS

Hallo Heribert, hallo Harald,

@Heribert: Vielen Dank für deine technische Hilfe. Inzwischen habe ich herausgefunden, dass die Darstellungsgröße am Bildschirm durch den Aufruf *Ansicht* (mit der Maus oben in der Systemleiste) und anschließend mit der Zoomfunktion verändert werden kann. Die Druckanpassung kann auf gleiche Art durch den Aufruf *Datei* und dann Druckvorschau erreicht werden.

Bei dieser Gelegenheit möchte ich dir, Heribert, auch für deine stets qualitativ hochwertigen Beiträge danken. Dem Forum kommt das sehr zu Gute.

@Hutschi: Dein Vorschlag ist gut, aber ist er durchführbar?

WernerS

----------


## Hans-W.

Ich habe heute nochmals den Anfang (die ersten Seiten) dieses Threads von WW gelesen, nach wie vor sehr interessant und voller Informationen. Was ist aus diesem Thread in der Zwischenzeit geworden - Computerkurse etc. würde ich eher weiter unten unter "Hilfe" erwarten.
@WW  - danke für deine Antwort. Ich warte das Ergebnis meiner PET/CT Untersuchung nächste Woche ab bevor ich mich zu einer Studie entscheide - oder  auch nicht.
Beste Grüße an Alle,
Hans-W.

----------


## WinfriedW

.... und zwar auf Teneriffa, ab morgen.

In Vorbereitung darauf habe ich heute meine 32. Zometa-Infusion zu mir genommen und nach gestriger Blutabnahme meinen aktuellen PSA-Wert  abgefragt:

*5,8 ng/ml*  :L&auml;cheln:  :L&auml;cheln: 

Das wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten. Mein Blutbild ist suboptimal, hat sich aber in den letzetn vier Wochen nicht verschlechtert.

WW

----------


## Helmut.2

Mei, Hallo Winfried,

einfach spitze! Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem Wert und erhole Dich GUT!

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Ulrich

Für mich gilt: wenn man mit dem Rücken zur Wand steht, hat man nichts mehr zu verlieren. Ich werde daher auf alle Medikamente der etablierten Medizin verzichten und versuchen, meinen fortgeschrittenen hormonrefraktären Krebs anders zu heilen.

Das könnte folgendermaßen aussehen:



[Die Dosis und evtl. Modifikationen der Medikationen müssen natürlich individuell angepaßt werden]

[Anmerkung zu Vitamin-B-Komplex: Vitamin-B-Komplex (Thorne #12)
B1 = 40 mg, B2 = 27 mg, B3 = 80 mg, B5 = 45 mg, B6 = 23 mg, B7 = 80 µg, B 9 = 400 µg, B 12 = 600 µg]

Dies ist natürlich auch mit einem Risiko verbunden, weil man erst in 5 Jahren weiß, wenn die Dokumentation von Medikationen nach dem Cellsymbiosis-Konzept, woran rd. 500 Therapeuten in Deutschland beteiligt sind, ausgewertet sein werden, ob diese Präparat-Rezepturen von Dr. Heinrich Kremer wirken.

Es ist sinnvoll, einen Therapeuten zu wählen, der die Kenntnisse hat und in der Lage ist, das Cellsymbiosis-Konzept 1:1 umzusetzen. Lokale Anschriften solcher Therapeuten teilt Ralf Meyer auf Anfrage mit.

http://www.hp-meyer.de/htm/frameset.html

Eines jedoch ist sicher: man kann nicht gleichzeitig die Konzepte der etablierten Medizin und die Cellsymbiosis-Therapie nach Kremer anwenden. Das ist kontraindiziert und die Medikationen neutralisieren sich gegenseitig!

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Ulrich,

das ist ein mutiger Vorschlag, ich vermute allgemein gemeint.

Wie du weisst, habe auch ich meine HB beendet, auch mit einem GS 8, allerdings ohne lokale Therapie.

Ich mache schmalspur Cellsymbiose, mit nur 3 Tisso-Produkten und mit zusätzlichen alternativen Hilfen. Es wird spannend sein, ob der noch steigende PSA zu bendigen ist.

Wenn bei uns die zurückhaltende Therapie möglich ist, sollte das auch bei "leichterem" PK möglich sein.

Ich würde aber immer eine DNA-Z Untersuchung zur Beurteilung der Bösartigkeit und eine kontrollierten GS vorher empfehlen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Ulrich

Lieber Konrad, 




> ... 
> das ist ein mutiger Vorschlag, ich vermute allgemein gemeint.


Es ist *nicht* meine Absicht anderen Leuten im Forum etwas vorzuschreiben, aber ich höre gern die Meinung anderer zu dem, was ich selbst zu machen beabsichtige.




> ...  
> Ich würde aber immer eine DNA-Z Untersuchung zur Beurteilung der Bösartigkeit und eine kontrollierten GS vorher empfehlen.


Dazu habe ich eine Frage: welche Auswirkung hätte es auf die Wahl der anzuwendenden Heilmittel, wenn ich das wüßte, was du vorschlägst?

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Ulrich,

Da HansiB bisher auf Deine Frage, welche Vorteile die DNA Dir bringen soll, noch nicht geantwortet hat, möchte ich Dir meine Sichtweise zu Deiner Frage darlegen.
Du hast Dich zu einen großen mutigen Schritt entschlossen, Deine Therapie voll auf Dr. Kremer auszurichten. Bei Kenntnis der DNA könntest Du kontrollieren, wie Du auf die Therapie ansprichst. Damit hättest Du neben dem PSA-Wert einen zweiten Kontrollparameter, der Dir auch Informationen geben könnte, wenn z.B. die Therapie modifiziert werden müsste. In Deinem Fall hat die DNA Kenntnis wohl keinen Einfluss auf Deine aktuelle Therapieentscheidung, aber sie könnte vielleicht in der Zukunft Dir wichtige Informationen über den Erfolg der Therapie oder notwendigen Anpassungen liefern, also die DNA-Kontrolle wäre bei Dir ein reines Therapiemonitoring.

Herzliche Grüße
Knut.

----------


## Ulrich

Danke Knut,
jetzt weiß ich mehr. 

Die pathologische Untersuchung ergab im Februar 2004 folgende Daten:

In 3 von 8 Lymphknoten der linken Seite wurden nodale und perinodale drüsige und kribriforme Tumorinfiltrate *mit mäßiger Anisonukleose*  gefunden.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo lieber Ulrich.

ich sprach von Vorschlag, warum nicht auch für andere, nicht von Vorschrift.

Ich hatte gestern eine 8 Stdt. Vorstandssitzung, daher konnte ich nicht antworten.

Man sollte eigentlich immer, besonders bei unserer "bilogischen" Therapie, die Bösartigkeit des Tumors kennen. Dazu gehört meiner Meinung nach besonders auch die DNA-Z. 

Wie Knut schon sagt, auch für spätere, bei mir jetzt nach mehr als 3 Jahren, eine Kontroll-DNA über eine FNAB (Harald entschuldige). 

Ich kenne deine LK-Untersuchung von früher, kann aber damit nicht viel anfangen. Wir meinen DNA aus dem Biopsiematerial oder dem OP-Material.

Gruß und viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## WinfriedW

> Für mich gilt: wenn man mit dem Rücken zur Wand steht, hat man nichts mehr zu verlieren. ...


Wie auch immer, ich habe schon noch etwas zu verlieren, z. B. das Leben. Ich komme deshalb auf *#178* in diesem Thread zurück:

Ich war am Dienstag wegen Zometa beim Urologen und habe bei dieser Gelegenheit PSA bestimmen lassen. Herausgekommen sind* 4,0 ng/ml*.

Gestern war ich dann in Regensburg. Dort wurden ebenfalls Blutwerte gemacht. Herausgekommen ist* PSA = 2,7 ng/ml*.

Es ist die ständige Erfahrung, dass der Urologe systematisch höhere Werte ermittelt als die Onkologen.  Jedenfalls sinkt der Wert weiter und das ist das Entscheidente.  :L&auml;cheln:  :L&auml;cheln: 

Meine Lymphozyten sind mit 4,5% viel zu niedrig, HB hat sich etwas verbessert und ist jetzt bei 12,8 g/dl. Ansonsten bin ich zufrieden. Ich habe super Leberwerte: GGT 22 U/l, GOT 16 U/l, GPT 20 U/l, AP 36 U/l.

Kreatinin 1,03 mg/dl (Sollert bis 1,1) ist grenzwertig hoch aber noch im Sollbereich.

WW

----------


## Anonymous1

> Es ist die ständige Erfahrung, dass der Urologe systematisch höhere Werte ermittelt als die Onkologen. Jedenfalls sinkt der Wert weiter und das ist das Entscheidente.


Hallo Winfried,

das wird wohl auf die unterschiedlichen PSA-Messkits zurückzuführen sein!

Damit meine ich den Unterschied zwischen Uros und Okos. Aber Dein spezielles Absinken wird natürlich auch "echt" sein, was mich für Dich freut!

Dieter

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Winfried, hallo Dieter,

als mein Urologe zum Gemeinschaftslabor der Berliner Urologen wechselte, stieg mein PSA-Wert um ca. 2 ng/ml. Darauf hin habe ich einen Laborarzt angesprochen, der meinte, es wäre doch besser PSA zu hoch als zu niedrig zu ermitteln.

Ich bezahle jetzt selbst und nehme den Test von Bayer Healthcare, der direkt c-PSA bestimmt.

Gruß Wolfgang

----------


## Anonymous1

> ...als mein Urologe zum Gemeinschaftslabor der Berliner Urologen wechselte, stieg mein PSA-Wert um ca. 2 ng/ml. Darauf hin habe ich einen Laborarzt angesprochen, der meinte, es wäre doch besser PSA zu hoch als zu niedrig zu ermitteln.


Hallo Wolfgang,

da kannst Du mal wieder sehen, mit was man abgefertigt wird! Besonders, wenn man gründlich nachfragt!

Ähnliches läuft auch bei den Gleason-Werten. Auch da muss man genau hinsehen und nach Möglichkeit doppelt kontrollieren. Stichwort: DNA-Zytometrie

Apropos DNA-Zytometrie. Es ist, meine ich, angebracht, wenn man diesem Verfahren keinen Zaubermythos beifügt und es sinnvoll einsetzt. Aus sehr hohem Gleason wir auch die DNA-Analyse nichts Gutes herausholen. Die liebe Stefanie, welche sich so rührend um ihren Vater sorgt, hätte sich die DNA-Zytometrie ersparen können.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Dieter,

wenn der Gleason korrekt bestimmt wurde, stimmt er lediglich in der groben Tendenz mit der chromosomalen Situation (DNA-Analyse, Ploidie) überein. 

Variante alt: müsste er weitgehend mit der chromosomalen Situation (DNA-Analyse, Ploidie) der Krebszellen übereinstimmen.
Dann wird bei einem fortgeschrittenem Karzinom das Ergebnis lediglich bestätigt.

Die Ploidie kann jedoch, gegensätzlich zum Gleason-Score, auf eine günstigere (bei hohem Gleason) oder ungünstigere (bei niedrigem Gleason) Chromosomensituation hinweisen.

Bei einem niedrigen Gleason-Score, der ja nach pathologischer Richtlinie eine Mindesthöhe hat, würden dagegen durch die Bestimmung der Ploidie auch deutlich niedrigere Risikostadien erfasst werden (dürfen). Dann käme beispielsweise Active Surveillance, mit der Möglichkeit invasive Therapien um Jahre zu verschieben, in Frage. 

Die Bestimmung macht jedoch auch später Sinn. Man kann während des Verlaufs einer Behandlung (Hormontherapie, Chemo) den Erfolg oder Misserfolg prüfen. Ein Fortschritt wäre eine "Linksverschiebung" im Diagramm zugunsten einer verbesserten Ploidie. Sollte diese Verbesserung nicht eintreten, ist die weitere Behandlung nach Dr. Al-Abadis Aussage nutzlos. Es müsste angepasst oder verändert werden. Für weit fortgeschrittenen Krebs wäre das m.E. bei den entsprechenden Verfechtern der DNA-Analyse, speziell Prof. Böcking, noch einmal nachzufragen. Keine Linksverschiebung der Ploidie, oder sogar eine Rechtsverschiebung, würde danach doch bedeuten, dass man beispielsweise eine Chemo ändern müsste oder möglicherweise beenden könnte. Bei Hormontherapie kann rechtzeitig die Resistenz erkannt werden. Eine Strahlentherapie kann frühestens nach 6 Monaten (wegen der Bedingungen im Darm) überprüft werden. 

Vor Therapieentscheidungen jedoch, behaupten die Protagonisten, wären für Bestrahlung und Hormontherapie Ausagen über einem möglichen Nutzen machbar.

In den nächsten Tagen stelle ich im Thread unseres Arbeitskreises noch einen Beitrag eines Journalisten aus 2005 ein, der darauf hinweist, dass bestimmte Forscher der Meinung sind, dass Krebs *ausschließlich* als chromosomale Abweichung zu betrachten ist. Dies wäre das einzige Merkmal, dass bei allen Krebsarten übereinstimmend ist. Dann wären wir wieder bei der DNA-Analyse.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## eckoolk

_Hallo Winfried!_
_Eine Information ohne eigene Erkenntnisse._ 
_Seite 1_
Die immuntherapeutische Behandlung maligner
Erkrankungen steht immer noch am Anfang, obwohl
dieses Konzept seit nun mehr fast einem
Jahrhundert verfolgt wird. Die hohen Erwartungen,
die gegenwärtig erneut auf immunmodulatorische
und auch gentherapeutische Ansätze gesetzt
werden, sind auf ein besseres Verständnis
der Regulation der Immunantwort zurückzuführen.
Damit eine Tumorzelle als immunogen erkannt
werden kann, muss sie auf ihrer Oberfläche
Peptidfragmente der Tumorantigene in Assoziation
mit genetisch determinierten HLAMolekülen
präsentieren. Die initiale Aktivierung
des Immunsystems gegen diese Tumorantigene
erfolgt jedoch nicht direkt durch die Tumorzelle
sondern durch natürliche Killerzellen und Antigen-
präsentierende Zellen, die wiederum mit den
T-Lymphozyten interagieren. Um die Effizienz
und Immunogenität zu erhöhen, beruhen viele
der Konzepte nun darauf, Gene ex vivo in die
Tumorzellen einzuschleusen.
In den letzten fünf Jahren wurden weltweit in
über 23 klinischen Studien zur Gentherapie des
Prostatakarzinoms (CaP) mehr als 400 Patienten
aufgenommen. In den wenigen bisher abgeschlossenen
Studien konnte zumindest bei einer
Mehrzahl der Patienten eine Stabilisierung oder
ein Absinken des PSA-Wertes beobachtet werden,
toxische Nebenwirkungen waren geringgradig
und nur von vorübergehender Dauer.
Seit zwei Jahren wird auch an der Technischen
Universität München am Klinikum rechts der Isar
unter Leitung von B. Gänsbacher eine Zytokin-
Gentherapie zur Behandlung von Patienten mit
hormonrefraktärem Prostatakarzinom durchgeführt.
Für diese klinische Phase I/II Studie wurde die
allogene HLA-A*0201 positive Prostatakarzinomzelllinie
LNCaP durch retroviralen Gentransfer
mit den Genen für die Zytokine Interleukin-
2 und Interferon-gamma transfiziert. IL-2 fördert
die Aktivierung und Proliferation von TLymphozyten
und NK-Zellen, IFN-? führt u.a. zu
einer gesteigerten Expression von MHCMolekülen
auf der Zelloberfläche der Tumorzellen
(z. B. auch von HLA-A*0201) und damit auch
zu einer gesteigerten Präsentation Tumorassoziierter
Peptidfragmente.
Die Zellen werden vor Injektion mit 150 Gy bestrahlt,
um ein Tumorwachstum im menschlichen
Körper zu verhindern. Anschließend werden die
Zellen dann in einem Dosis-Eskalationsversuch
ausgewählten HLA-A*0201 positiven Patienten
mit hormonrefraktärer Erkrankung intradermal
injiziert. Insgesamt werden innerhalb von drei
Monaten mindestens vier Vakzinierungen durchgeführt.
Die Patienten werden engmaschig durch
die Urologische Klinik der TU München (Ansprechpartner:
R. Paul, H. van Randenborgh, H.
Kübler; Tel. 089/4140-2507) und das Institut für
experimentelle Onkologie und Therapieforschung
(B. Gänsbacher, T. Brill; Tel. 089/4140-
4464) betreut. Phase I der klinischen Studie mit
sechs Patienten und einem Follow-up von mindestens
sechs Monaten bei vier Vakzinierungen
ist gegenwärtig beendet und befindet sich in der
Auswertung. Bei zwei Patienten zeigte sich ein
Absinken bzw. eine Stabilisierung des PSAWertes
für länger als ein Jahr. Zwei Patienten
blieben in Progress und sind nach vier Vakzinie-
*Zytokin-Gentherapie zur Behandlung von Patienten mit hormonrefraktärem*
*Prostatakarzinom*
_H. Pohla (1,2), T. Brill (3), A. Hofstetter (1) , D. J. Schendel (2), F. Fend (4), R. Paul (5), R. Hartung (5),_
_B. Gänsbacher (3)_
_1) Labor für Tumorimmunologie (LTI) der Urologischen Klinik, Klinikum Großhadern, LMU München_
_2) Institut für Molekulare Immunologie der GSF (Forschungszentrum für Umwelt und Gesundheit)_
_3) Institut für Experimentelle Onkologie und Therapieforschung, TU München_
_4) Institut für Pathologie, TU München_
_5) Urologische Klinik und Poliklinik, Klinikum rechts der Isar, TU München_ 
_Seite_ 
_2_

rungen aus der Studie ausgeschieden. In der
Phase II werden derzeit zehn weitere Patienten
von insgesamt 30 geplanten Patienten behandelt.
Zur Evaluierung der Immunantwort dieser Patienten
sind am Labor für Tumorimmunologie
(Urologische Klinik und Poliklinik, LMU München;
Ansprechpartnerin: H. Pohla, Tel. 089/7095-
4875) unterschiedliche Immunmonitoringverfahren
etabliert worden: ELISPOT, Zytokinsekretionsassays
(MACS? Miltenyi), quantitative Zytokinbestimmung
im Serum mittels Durchflußzytometrie,
HLA-A2/Peptid-Tetramer-
Bindungsanalysen sowie quantitative TZellrezeptor-
Analysen. Durch Kombination der
einzelnen Methoden sollen mit möglichst hoher
Sensitivität Tumor-spezifische T-Zellen im Blut
und Biopsiematerial der Patienten detektiert und
quantifiziert werden. Falls sich immunologische
und klinische Effektivität der Vakzine beweisen
lassen, soll sie zukünftig auch bei Patienten mit
minimaler Tumorlast zum Einsatz kommen.
Da die bisherigen Ergebnisse immer nur ein Ansprechen
in einer kleinen Gruppe von Patienten
zeigen, muß es das Ziel sein, diese Patienten
immunologisch zu charakterisieren und die Therapieansätze
so zu modifizieren, dass ein breiteres
Patientenspektrum von der Therapie profitiert.
Damit ist die detaillierte Analyse der individuellen
Immunantwort eines der wichtigsten Parameter
bei allen zukünftigen Studien.
Gegenwärtig beginnt auch an der Urologischen
Klinik der LMU München (A. Hofstetter; Ansprechpartner:
R. Oberneder, Tel. 089/85693-0)
in Kooperation mit dem Max-Delbrück-Centrum
für Molekulare Medizin (A. Pezzutto, T. Blankenstein)
eine multizentrische klinische Phase I Studie
mit zwei allogenen gentechnisch modifizierten
Tumorzelllinien zur Behandlung von Patienten

mit metastasiertem Nierenzellkarzinom.
Gruß Eckoolk

----------


## Hans (GL)

Warum gibt es hierzu keine Stellungnahme?

Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> Warum gibt es hierzu keine Stellungnahme?


Eckoolk bezieht sich hier auf ein Papier aus dem Jahre 2003. Die in der erwähnten Studie damals behandelten Patienten sind inzwischen alle tot und können keine  Stellungnahme mehr abgeben. Die genannten Ärzte haben sich zumindest teilweise einen neuen Job gesucht und beschäftigen sich nun mit anderen Dingen. Der hier erwähnte Dr. med. Ralph Oberneder ist z. B. jetzt Chefarzt der Urologischen Klinik in Planegg bei München und operiert dort wie ein Weltmeister.

WW

----------


## Schorschel

> ...und operiert dort wie ein Weltmeister.
> 
> WW


Hallo Winfried,

meinst Du das eher qualitativ oder quantitativ?

Oder beides??

Gruß

Schorschel

----------


## WinfriedW

@Schorschel

Beides!

Tatsächlich kann ich mir aus eigener Erfahrung kein Urteil erlauben. Dr. Eichhorn hat einen guten Draht zu Dr. Oberneder.

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

Ich war am Donnerstag in Regensburgund habe mir, nachdem der Wert nach Regensburger Messung vor 6 Wochen bei 2,7 ng/ml lag, einen *PSA-Abfall um 22,6% auf 2,09 ng/ml*  bescheinigen lassen. Nachdem der PSA-Wert immer langsamer fällt, befürchte ich, dass der Nadir bald erreicht ist.

Erfreulich ist, dass sich trotz unveränderter Medikamente mein HB-Wert auf jetzt  13,3 g/dl (12,8 g/dl) leicht verbessert hat bzw. die Erythrozyten 3,64 *106/µ  (3,63 *106/µ). Dafür sind die Leukozyten auf 4,22*10³/µl (6,06*10³/µl)  zurück gegangen (Sollwert 4,8*10³ bis 10,8*10³).

Meine Lymphozyten sind mit 5,6% (4,5%) immer noch viel zu niedrig, HB hat sich weiter verbessert und ist jetzt bei 13,3 g/dl (12,8 g/dl). Ich habe weiterhin super Leberwerte: GGT 17 U/l (GGT 22 U/l), GOT (18 U/l) 16 U/l, GPT 28 U/l (20 U/l), AP 36 U/l (36 U/l).

Kreatinin 1,06 mg/dl (Sollwert bis 1,1) ist grenzwertig hoch aber noch im Sollbereich.

In Klammern die Werte von vor 6 Wochen.

WW

----------


## Hans (GL)

Lieber Windfried,

Dein Verlauf macht Mut. 
Ich wünsche Dir eine stabile Asymptote.

Dein 
Hans

----------


## JochenM

Hallo Winfried,
gibt es eigentlich auch Aussagen darüber, wielange der "Regensburger Mix" (ohne Glivec) genommen werden soll? Ist eine Unterbrechung geplant oder gibt man die Medikamente ununterbrochen so lange, wie sie wirken?
Welche Infos hast Du dazu?
Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin viel Erfolg mit Deiner Therapie und ein schönes Wochenende!
Beste Gruesse
Petra

----------


## WinfriedW

> Hallo Winfried,
> gibt es eigentlich auch Aussagen darüber, wie lange der "Regensburger Mix" (ohne Glivec) genommen werden soll? Ist eine Unterbrechung geplant oder gibt man die Medikamente ununterbrochen so lange, wie sie wirken?


Die Tendenz ist wohl, die Medikamente so lange zu geben, wie sie wirken und der Patient es toleriert - will heißen, wenn das Blutbild nicht mitmacht oder das Immunsystem zusammenbricht, dann ist es vorbei.

Ich bin zur Zeit in einer relativ stabilen Situation aber alle andere als tumorfrei. Ich stelle mir natürlich auch die Frage, was ich tun kann, um einerseits von dieser relativ aggressiven  Dauermedikamentation runter zu kommen und andererseits um meinen Zustand weiter zu stabilisieren.

Ich habe, nachdem ich in den letzten Wochen ein paar Bücher gelesen habe,  mir den Prospekt der *"Hufland Klinik für ganzheitliche Immunbiologische Therapie"* in Bad Mergentheim kommen lassen.

*War denn schon mal jemand dort und kann davon berichten?

Oder gibt's andere Vorschläge?
*
WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

oder Freiburg, Klinik für Tumorbiologie, ich kenne die Kliniken, wie bekannt nur von Vorträgen. Prof. Unger hat mir sehr gut gefallen, wenn ich es mal brauche, die Empfehlung ist wie bisher nur naturheilkundlich, wär das auch was für mich. 

Auch Reichle Medikamnente müssen nicht funktionieren, ich kenne Versager, bei denen der PSA kräftig steigt. Wie gesagt, kommt bei meinen sich verkleinernden, ruhenden Knochenmetastasen und meinem Körper ohne Entzündungen, nicht in Frage, Prof. Reichle hat da abgelehnt.

Viel Erfolg und Glück, Konrad

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... , oder Freiburg, Klinik für Tumorbiologie, ich kenne die Kliniken, wie bekannt nur von Vorträgen. Prof. Unger hat mir sehr gut gefallen,  ...


Ich war mal bei Prof. Unger, bzw. beim sog. Prostata-Zentrum-Südbaden zum Beratungsgespräch. Wir hatten ein sehr angenehmes Gespräch. Empfohlen hat er mir *Prostasol* und auch Impfung mit dendritischen Zellen. Letzteres hätte ich gerne in Freiburg gemacht. Leider hat Unger dann einen Rückzieher gemacht. So weiß ich bis heute den Wert dieses Besuches nicht recht einzuordnen.  

Es würde mich schon mal interessieren, welche alternativen Therapie-Angebote die *Klinik für Tumorbiologie* tatsächlich für mich hätte.




> ... Auch Reichle Medikamnente müssen nicht funktionieren, ich kenne Versager, ...


Dass es auch dort Therapieversager gibt, ist bekannt. Auch ich weiß nicht, wie lange es bei mir funktionieren wird. Daher treibt mich die Frage nach Alternativen um und zwar bevor der PSA-Wert wieder steigt.

Wie hoch ist eigentlich dein Testosteron-Wert zur Zeit, Konrad?

Gruss Winfried

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

ich werde nach Unger-Therapien nachfragen. Er hatte damals einiges angeboten, aber auf dem Medikamentenohr höre ich schlecht. 

Wie wäre es mit Dr. F.E. einige von meinen Leuten gehen hin, ich bin da für mich skeptisch. Er schaut zu sehr NUR auf den PSA. Mein Scinti hat ihn nicht interessiert, was mich etwas frustriert hatte. Bietet viel an an medikamentösen Alternativen.

Ich habe mich auch aus den Messungen verabschiedet, werde aber mal wieder messen lassen, Gesamttesto war am 31.10.07 0,19 ug/l ohne HB. Mir hat das niedrige T kaum Probleme gemacht, von Osteo abgesehen.

Viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## Peter F.

Hallo Winfried,

Um eine Zweitmeinung einzuholen war ich letzte Woche bei Prof. Unger in
Freiburg. Mir hat er zunächst empfohlen die Trenantone 3-Monatsspritze ersatzlos abzusetzen. Die einfachste Möglichkeit ist, mit* Prostasol* zu be-ginnen. Sollte Prostasol nicht wirksam sein wäre ggf. noch einmal auf Taxotere zurückzugreifen, alternativ Estramustin (Estracyt). Auch eine Impftherapie (ich hatte mich ja bereits für die Studie Dentritische Zellen beworben) wäre bei einem positiven HLA-A-A2 Status denkbar.
Meine Medikation sollte drastisch reduziert werden, hier wäre zu empfehlen
Zometa-Infusionen 4wöchentlich, Granatapfel-Elixier und Selenium-ACE.
Aufgrund meiner Frage ob es weitere Therapie-Angebote für mich gebe meinte er im Moment leider nicht.
Gruß
Peter F.

----------


## helmutS

Hallo Winfried,
Deine Frage bezüglich der Hufeland Klinik in Bad Mergentheim kann ich beantworten. Seit 1998 war ich jedes Jahr einmal dort. Zur stationären Behandlung, für jeweils 3-4 Wochen. War mit der immunbiologischen Therapie immer zufrieden. Mein Allgemeinbefinden hat sich dadurch wohl verbessert. Eine Heilung habe ich leider nicht erfahren, evtl. aber einen günstigeren Krankheitsverlauf. Siehe mein Profil. 
Im Fernsehen wurde mehrfach über Spontanheilungen in der Klinik berichtet. Auch im Stern wurde am 07. Nov. 2006 ein Artikel über den 'Vorzeigepatienten' Armin Schütz veröffentlicht. Siehe unter:  http://www.stern.de/wissenschaft/medizin/:
Krebs-Das-Wunder-Spontanheilung/57073

Dr. Ulrich Strunz hat in seinem Buch "Frohmedizin" im Anhang ein Interview mit Dr. Wöppel abgedruckt, unter dem Titel " Alle geben auf - nur der innere Arzt nicht".
Dr. Wöppel, der Gründer und Chefarzt ist leider im Juli 2006 verstorben. Die Hufeland Klinik, die seit 1985 besteht, wird nun von seiner Frau und Tochter weitergeführt. Chefarzt ist Andreas Demuth, Facharzt für Innere Medizin. Aufgrund der von mir in 2007 und 2008 gemachten Erfahrungen, kann ich aber die Klinik bedauerlicherweise nicht mehr empfehlen. Das habe ich auch der Klinikleitung mitgeteilt. Ein Problem ist derzeit u. a. ein Engpass bei der ärztlichen Betreuung. Bei Interesse bezügl. weiterer Einzelheiten, mich bitte direkt anschreiben.
Bin auf der Suche nach einer Alternative. Es gibt wohl Kliniken mit einem ähnlichen Therapieangebot. Bin aber sehr kritisch geworden. In dem von Hans Beuth herausgegeben Buch "Krebs ganzheitlich behandeln" TRIAS Verlag sollen Hinweise über Unbedenklichkeits- und Wirksamkeitsgeprüften komplementärer Therapieverfahren enthalten sein. Werde mich entsprechend informieren. Für zusätzliche Hinweise bin ich ebenfalls dankbar.
MfG
helmutS

----------


## JochenM

Liebe Mitstreiter,
kann mich vielleicht mal jemand aufklären, was ein "positiver HLA-A-A2 Status" ist?
Was ist das und wie wird das ermittelt? Ist dieser Status für eine Behandlung mit dendritischen Zellen unbedingt notwendig?
Wie Ihr seht, Fragen über Fragen, auf die Ihr sicherlich Antworten geben könnt.
Liebe Gruesse
Petra

----------


## JosefJ

Hallo Petra,


HLA bezeichnet ein humanes Leukozytenantigen und spielt in der Immunabwehr eine große Rolle. Im wesentlichen gibt es HLA-1 und HLA-2 Antigene und deren Untergruppierungen (z.B. HLA-A-A2). Die Unterscheidung dieser Antigene ist eine wichtige Voraussetzung für eine antigenspezifische Immuntherapie. Bei Immuntherapien mit dendritischen Zellen benützt man Peptide aus Tumorbestandteilen, die T-Zellreaktionen auslösen sollen und für die Aktivierung dieser T-Zellen sollten die Peptide an die jeweiligen HLA-Moleküle binden können. Also ist die Typisierung der HLA-Klasse vor einer Impfung sinnvoll.
Das Immunsystem läßt sich jedoch auf sehr vielfältige Weise trainieren. Es gibt natürlich auch Immuntherapien, wo eine HLA-Typisierung nicht notwendig ist.
Der HLA-Status (auf den Leukozyten) wird über eine Blutuntersuchung ermittelt. Das macht jedes Labor.


Gruß
Sepp

----------


## JochenM

Lieber Sepp,
vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche Info. Da bin ich doch wieder etwas schlauer geworden.

Danke sehr und einen schönen Tag!
Petra

----------


## WinfriedW

Das Freiburger Impfprogramm ist nur für HLA-A-A2 - positive Patienten offen. Etwa jeder zweite Mensch ist HLA-A-A2 - positiv. 

Ich bin HLA-A-A2 - positiv, habe es aber dennoch bisher nicht geschafft, in das Freiburger Impfprogramm aufgenommen zu werden.

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

> ..., Gesamttesto war am 31.10.07 0,19 ug/l ohne HB.
> ...


Mit diesem Wert (0,19 ug/l) ist dein Gesamttestosteron immer noch unter Kastrationsniveau. Letztendlich muss man deinen PSA-Verlauf in diesem Kontext sehen.

WW

----------


## meni.li.

Hallo Winfried W !
Versuchs doch mal unter der tel.Nr.07612707176. Ist das Sekretariat
von Frau Dr. Kaskel die die Studie mit dendritischen Zellen durchführt.
Am Anfang wurde ich immer an die E Mail Adresse von Fr. Dr. Kaskel verwiesen und hab vergeblich auf Rückmeldung gewartet. Hab dann auf ein persönliches Gespräch gedrängt und  zusätzlich einen Geldgeber der Studie angerufen um auf die Mißstände hinzuweisen. Anschliesend das Sekretariat  wieder angerufen und plausiebel gemacht das es nur ein 5 min. Telefongespräch mit Fr. Dr. Kaskel brauche um alles zu klären. 
Wurde dann auch am übernächsten Tag persönlich zurück gerufen.
Leider ist die Studie dann doch nichts für mich gewesen da ich negativ bin.
Den Test hab ich bei meinem Hausarzt machen lassen. Kosten laut Labor ca. 550 Euro.  Hat die "Gestzliche" bezahlt. Hab Ihm gesagt ich bräuchte das für eine "Neue Therapie".
Üblicherweise wird dieser Test vor Studienbeginn in Freiburg gemacht.
Studienbeginn sollte voraussichtlich im Mai/ Juni sein.

Wünsch Dir viel Glück, und einfach nicht nachgeben.
Gru0 Klausi

----------


## WinfriedW

> Hallo Winfried W !
> Versuchs doch mal unter der tel.Nr.07612707176. ...


*Danke, tue ich!

*


> Hallo Hans(GL), hallo Winfried,
> 
> wie sieht's aus? Gibt es schon neue Messungen? ...


*Ja!

*Dich, Dine, wird insbesondere der PSA-Verlauf interessieren. Am 20.04.08 schrieb ich:


> Ich war am Donnerstag in Regensburg und habe mir, nachdem der Wert nach Regensburger Messung vor 6 Wochen bei 2,7 ng/ml lag, einen *PSA-Abfall um 22,6% auf 2,09 ng/ml*  bescheinigen lassen. Nachdem der PSA-Wert immer langsamer fällt, befürchte ich, dass der Nadir bald erreicht ist. ...
> ...


Seither sind 6 Wochen ins Land gegangen. Ich war gestern wieder in Regensburg, um mir bestätigen zu lassen, dass ich mit meiner Befürchtung richtig liege. Der *PSA-Wert* war nach Regensburger Messung gestern bei *2,18 ng/ml*.

Zwei Tage zuvor, also am Dienstag dieser Woche, bescheinigte mir der Urologe *PSA=3,3** ng/ml*. 

Laut Urologewar ich demnach vor 12 Wo. bei *4,0 ng/ml*, vor 8 Wo. bei *3,1 ng/ml*, vor 4 Wo. bei *3,0  ng/ml* und jetzt bei *3,3  ng/ml*.

Was nun?

Lymphozyten werden in %, bezogen auf die Gesamtzahl der Leukozyten angegeben. Der Uro bescheinigte mir am Dienstag *12% Lymphozyten* und die Regensburger gestern, also 2 Tage später, *2,4% Lymphozyten* - da falle ich vom Glauben ab!

WW

----------


## meni.li.

hallo Winfried, hab grad mal ein paar alte Blutwerte von meiner Chemo (1/06 - 8/06) ausgegraben.
Leukozyten : Normwert 4-10
2.3.06         10.3.06         17.3.06      24.3.06

  8,8              2,9               1,7           4,1
Mein Arzt fand solche großen kurzzeitigen Schwankungen unter Chemo für nicht ungewöhnlich. 

Gruß Klausi

----------


## Hans-Joachim

> Seither sind 6 Wochen ins Land gegangen. Ich war gestern wieder in Regensburg, um mir bestätigen zu lassen, dass ich mit meiner Befürchtung richtig liege. Der *PSA-Wert* war nach Regensburger Messung gestern bei *2,18 ng/ml*.
> 
> Was nun?
> 
> WW


Hallo Winfried,

auf jeden Fall würde ich eine neue PSA-Messung abwarten. Ich drück Dir die Daumen.

Ich verfolge die Entwicklung Deines Krankheitsverlaufes, wie wahrscheinlich manch anderer auch, sehr genau, weil ich schon viel von Dir gelernt habe und auch noch lernen möchte, wie man mit unserer Krankheit überleben kann. Du bist darin wirklich ein bewundernswerter und auch menschlich tapferer und anständiger Künstler. Habe zwischendurch mal ganz herzlichen Dank für Dein vorbildliches Beispiel.

Aber zu Deiner konkreten Situation: Hast Du schon mal überlegt, mal wieder schlicht und einfach eine Hormontherapie zu machen. Vielleicht wirkt es nach so langer Zeit doch wieder ? Du weißt ich bin nur Laie, aber soweit ich das nachvollziehen kann, mache ich mir wahrscheinlich durchaus die gleichen Gedanken wie Du.

Alles Gute, Joachim

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo Winfried,

wie schaut Dein Testosteronwert zur Zeit aus?

Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute

Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> Hallo Winfried,
> 
> wie schaut Dein Testosteronwert zur Zeit aus?


Bei mir wurde letztmalig am 4. März 2008 das Eligard® 22,5 mg - 3-Monatsdepod erneuert. Seither sind 21 Wochen vergangen. Damals und in der Folgezeit war mein Testosteronwert <* 0,04 ng/ml*. Vor 5 Wochen ist der Wert auf *0,15* und letzte Woche auf *0,16 ng/ml* gestiegen. D.h. mein Testosteron steigt ganz, ganz langsam an.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich von dem niedrigen Testosteronwert noch profitiere. Z. Zt. sehe ich keinen Handlungsbedarf und werde diesbezüglich vorerst nichts unternehmen.


Ich habe zuletzt am 30. Mai über steigende PSA-Werte berichtet:



> ... Ich war gestern wieder in Regensburg, um mir bestätigen zu lassen, dass ich mit meiner Befürchtung richtig liege. Der *PSA-Wert* war nach Regensburger Messung gestern bei *2,18 ng/ml*.
> 
> Zwei Tage zuvor, also am Dienstag dieser Woche, bescheinigte mir der Urologe *PSA=3,3** ng/ml*. 
> 
> Laut Urologe war ich demnach vor 12 Wo. bei *4,0 ng/ml*, vor 8 Wo. bei *3,1 ng/ml*, vor 4 Wo. bei *3,0  ng/ml* und jetzt bei *3,3  ng/ml*.
> 
> Was nun?
> 
> ...
> ...


In den letzten Wochen ist mein PSA-Wert wieder gesunken und zwar nach Urologenmessung vor 5 Wochen auf *2,7 ng/ml* und letzte Woche auf *1,8 ng/ml*  :L&auml;cheln: .

Am 10. 7. bescheinigten mir die Regensburger *PSA=1,79 ng/ml*  :L&auml;cheln: .

Erfahrungsgemäß ermittelt der Urologe systematisch deutlich höhere Werte als die Regensburger.

Allerdings habe ich ein wenig getrickst, denn ich habe in den letzten 8 Wochen meine Restbestände Ketoconazol (3x200 mg/Tg.) und Volon (4 mg/Tg.) geschluckt. Dafür habe ich 1 mg Fortecortin (bzw. Dexamethason) weggelassen  :Stirnrunzeln: .

Meinem Urologen habe ich das in der Zwischenzeit gebeichtet, den Regensburgen bisher noch nicht. Da werde ich mir rote Ohren holen, oder was meinst du Hans   :Peinlichkeit: ?

WW

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo Winfried




> ...Am 10. 7. bescheinigten mir die Regensburger *PSA=1,79 ng/ml* ...


Das ist doch ein schönes Gefühl, wenn der Wert wieder sinkt.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch Winfried.




> Allerdings habe ich ein wenig getrickst, denn ich habe in den letzten 8 Wochen meine Restbestände Ketoconazol (3x200 mg/Tg.) und Volon (4 mg/Tg.) geschluckt. Dafür habe ich 1 mg Fortecortin (bzw. Dexamethason) weggelassen .


Die dem Ketoconazol zugeschriebene Wirkung zeigt, dass noch hormonsensible Zellen vorhanden sind, oder sich vermehren konnten, und dadurch ein Rückgang des PSA-Wertes um ca ein Drittel ermöglicht wurde. Es wäre doch dann folgerichtig Ketoconazol weiter zu nehmen.




> Meinem Urologen habe ich das in der Zwischenzeit gebeichtet, den Regensburgen bisher noch nicht. Da werde ich mir rote Ohren holen, oder was meinst du Hans  ?


Von anderen Betroffenen und mir weiß ich, dass das Studienprotokoll den Notwendigkeiten angepasst wird. Bei mir wurde Ovastat um die Hälfte reduziert und Arcoxia  ganz weggelassen.

Nach meinen Erfahrungen sind die Regensburger sehr offen.

Ich wünsche Dir Winfried einen weiterhin stabilen Wert

Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> ...
> Die dem Ketoconazol zugeschriebene Wirkung zeigt, dass noch hormonsensible Zellen vorhanden sind, oder sich vermehren konnten, und dadurch ein Rückgang des PSA-Wertes um ca ein Drittel ermöglicht wurde. Es wäre doch dann folgerichtig Ketoconazol weiter zu nehmen.
> ...


Ketoconazol wird nachgesagt, dass es die Testosteronproduktion sowohl der Hoden als auch der Nebennieren hemmt. Nun war allerdings mein Testosteronspiegel bereits vor der Einnahme von Ketoconazol sehr niedrig und ist in den letzten Wochen eher ein wenig gestiegen. In sofern wurde der PSA-Rückgang jedenfalls nicht durch einen Testosteronabfall bewirkt. 

WW

----------


## JochenM

Hallo Winfried,
herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den guten Werten! Gleichzeitig bewundere ich Deinen Mut, dass Ketokonazol wieder dazugenommen zu haben. Wir man sieht, kann man Erfolg haben, wenn man etwas experementierfreudiger ist. Dieses würde ich mir auch von manchem Arzt wünschen.
Für Dich weiterhin einen niedrigen PSA!
Liebe Gruesse
Petra

----------


## WinfriedW

Will ganz kurz berichten:

Mein PSA-Wert ist lt. Urologenmessung 6,1 ng/dl. Das Labor der Regensburger Uniklinik hat heute 3,21 ng/ml ermittelt. Diese großen Abweichungen finde ich auch interessant.

Viel schlimmer sind z. Zt. meine Leberwerte, auch LDH und CRP. Diese Werte steigen seit Wochen äußerst stramm. Vor dem Hintergrund besteht jetzt der dringende Verdacht auf Lebermetastasen. Ich habe Morgen einen Termin bei den Radiologen und Übermorgen eine Einweisung zur Leberbiopsie.

Ich befürchte, meine Erkrankung geht jetzt in das finale Stadium über. Ich werde berichten.

WW

----------


## Hans (GL)

Ich drück Dir, Winfried, die Daumen.

Hans

----------


## Harro

*Nicht verzagen

*Lieber Winfried, möge Dein Schutzengel bei den geplanten Untersuchungen bei Dir sein. Wenn er den Termin versäumt, werde ich erst recht noch mehr Daumen drücken für Dich, als ich es ohnehin getan hätte. Ich wünsche Dir vom ganzen Herzen, dass die Untersuchung nicht die von Dir befürchtete Möglichkeit aufzeigt.

*"Manche Menschen sehen die Dinge, wie sie sind und sagen: "Warum?" Ich träume von Dingen, die es nie gab, und sage: "Warum nicht"?
*(John F. Kennedy)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Jürgen M.

Hallo Winfried,

hast Du aktuell die Werte von NSE, CGA und LDH?
Schau doch mal auf mein Profil- ich hatte auch unter KETOCONAZOL einen Rückgang des PSA und trotzdem eine Eskalation der Krankheit, nachdem ich auf Anraten der Ärzte jegliche Behandlung eingestellt habe. Innerhalb von 6 Wochen sind plötzlich alle relevanten Werte incl. Leberwerte gestiegen. Nur eine sofort eingeleitete Chemo konnte mich wieder stabilisieren. Bei der Biopsie einer Lebermatastase wurden eindeutig neuroendokrine Anteile nachgewiesen, welche auch von Prof. Dr. Bonkhoff bestätigt wurde. Momentan mache ich eine Therapiepause und hoffe auf eine möglichst lang anhaltende Remission. Ich persönlich vermute, dass sich die Metamorphose der PK-Zellen unter dem Einfluss aller vorangegangenen Therapien entwickelt hat. Folglich wurde ich dann nicht mehr nach PK-Schema sondern nach dem Schema des kleinzelligen Bronchialtumors behandelt, bisher erfolgreich. Ganz klar macht mir diese Entwicklung Angst, schürt aber auch Hoffnung. Ich habe jedenfalls die Situation angenommen und werde sehen was kommt und vielleicht noch möglich ist.

Schöne Grüsse
Jürgen M.

----------


## WinfriedW

*Neuroendokrine Entwicklung?*

Genau, Jürgen M., dieser Frage geht man jetzt in Regensburg nach. Ich habe Morgen einen Termin zur Leberbiopsie.

LDH gestern 520 U/l, am 18. Nov. 369 U/l
Alk. Phosphatase gestern 250 U/l, am 18. Nov. 86 U/l
GGT gestern 684 U/l, am 18. Nov. 250 U/l, am 5. Nov. 110 U/l

NSE wir nachbestimmt, habe ich z. Zt nicht.

Mir liegen jetzt die radiologischen bzw. nuklearmedizinischen Befunde vor. Das Skelettszintigramm ist sauber, sprich ohne Befund. In sofern bewahrheitet es sich bei mir bisher nicht, wonach "einmal Knochenbefunde immer Knochenbefunde".

Im CT gibt es allerdings Metastasensuspekte Leberbefunde. Na prima!

Du, Jürgen M., hast Chemo mit CISPLATIN + ETOPOSID erhalten. Ist dafür eine stationäre Aufnahme obligat? Wie ist es dir bekommen? Wie fühlt *Mann* sich mit diesen Medikamenten?

Bei mir gibt's jetzt vermutlich Chemo zu Weihnachten. 

WW

----------


## Jürgen M.

Hallo Winfried,

wenn NSE + CGA gemeinsam hoch sowie PSA runtergehen dürfte es sich um eine neuroendokrine Entwicklung handeln. Leberwerte, LDH sowie AP waren bei mir ebenfalls sehr hoch (LDH bei über 1200!!). Die ambulante Chemo habe ich relativ gut vertragen, vermutlich wegen der begleitenden Medikamente wie z.B. Cortison oder Neulasta. Trotzdem - es war wahrlich kein Zuckerschlecken. Umsomehr hat mich das positive Resultat überrascht. Ende der Woche erfolgt wieder ein Staging, voraussichtlich erstmal Labor + Sono. Schlimm ist für mich jedesmal die psychische Belastung, daran werde ich mich wohl nie gewöhnen. 
Wir können gerne auch noch privat korrespondieren.

Gruss JM

----------


## WinfriedW

> Hallo Winfried,
> 
> wenn NSE + CGA gemeinsam hoch sowie PSA runtergehen dürfte es sich um eine neuroendokrine Entwicklung handeln. Leberwerte, LDH sowie AP waren bei mir ebenfalls sehr hoch (LDH bei über 1200!!). Die ambulante Chemo habe ich relativ gut vertragen, vermutlich wegen der begleitenden Medikamente wie z.B. Cortison oder Neulasta. Trotzdem - es war wahrlich kein Zuckerschlecken. Umsomehr hat mich das positive Resultat überrascht. Ende der Woche erfolgt wieder ein Staging, voraussichtlich erstmal Labor + Sono. Schlimm ist für mich jedesmal die psychische Belastung, daran werde ich mich wohl nie gewöhnen. 
> Wir können gerne auch noch privat korrespondieren.
> 
> Gruss JM


Danke Jürgen,

ich setze mich jetzt erst mal ins Auto und fahre nach Regensburg. Melde mich, wenn ich zurück bin.

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

mit den hohen "sonstigen" Werten kan ich nicht mithalten, dafür mit dem PSA. Ich werde sowie ich meine neuesten PSA Werte habe, werde berichten. Ich gehe davon aus, daß diese stabil bleiben, wenn ich meinen persönlichen Metasasenmarker, mein li. Fuß berücksichtige. Ich war einige Tage in WWs schönen Bayernland, zur 2. Therapie, immer 2 Tage.

Viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## WinfriedW

Leberbiopsie habe ich hinter mir. Besprechung gibt's am Dienstag vor Heiligabend . Schöne Bescherung.  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch): 





> ..., wenn ich meinen persönlichen Metastasenmarker, mein li. Fuß berücksichtige. ...


Lebermetastasen spürt man definitiv nicht im linken Fuß.  :Stirnrunzeln: 




> ... Ich war einige Tage in WWs schönen Bayernland, zur 2. Therapie, immer 2 Tage.


Und was heißt das konkret?

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

du hattest auch von deinen nicht mehr sichtbaren Knochenmetastasen gesprochen, sehr schön. Ich werde meine auch in ca. 6 Monaten anschauen, bisher war die Aktivität rückläufig.

Mein Besuch / Therapie in deiner Heimat, bedeutet meine letzte Therapiemöglichkeit, mit fast allen Immunologischen Möglichkeiten, für meinen sonst gesunden Körper.

Meine aktuellen Leberwerte, nach dem Keto-Schock sind GPT 42, GOT 38, GGT 24. AP hat sich erhöht auf 78, LDH 189, CRP 0,4 u.s.w. 

Die Protein-Diagnostik, Gesamteiweiß ist bei 8,4 g/dl ) 6,4 - 8,3 trotz beinahe Fleischabstinenz. Ich vermute jetzt auch mein Leber / Ketoproblem, Hepatitis A positiv, in jungen Jahren hatte ich ein großes tagelanges Problem in der Türkei. Ich lag tagelang im Zelt, habe ich nie wieder erlebt. Unser Nichtvermögen Fieber zu bekommen, das war damals das letzte Mal, ist ein großer Nachteil, für unsere Aussichten.

Ich vermute meine Medikamentenabstinenz, trägt zu meinem guten Werten bei.

Wenn du willst können wir uns abends sehen. Ich werde unserem AK Infos geben.

Viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## Hans70

Guten Abend WinfriedW,

Der Satz 'Ich befürchte, meine Erkrankung geht jetzt in das finale Stadium über' aus Deinem Beitrag vom 15.12.2008/23:10 macht mich sehr nachdenklich und traurig.
Ich kann Dir leider keine Ratschläge geben, denn ich bin noch ein Anfänger in diesem Forum. 
Ich drücke Dir die Daumen und wünsche Dir gesegnete Weihnachten und ein
gutes neues Jahr.
Gruß
Hans

----------


## Carola-Elke

> Guten Abend WinfriedW,
> 
> Der Satz *'Ich befürchte, meine Erkrankung geht jetzt in das finale Stadium über'* aus Deinem Beitrag vom 15.12.2008/23:10 macht mich sehr nachdenklich und traurig.
> Ich kann Dir leider keine Ratschläge geben, denn ich bin noch ein Anfänger in diesem Forum. 
> Ich drücke Dir die Daumen und wünsche Dir gesegnete Weihnachten und ein
> gutes neues Jahr.
> Gruß
> Hans


Lieber Winfried, dem Beitrag von Hans möchte ich mich gerne anschließen, denn auch ich bin erschrocken, als ich das las.

Alles Gute - und hoffentlich irrst Du diesmal!

Carola-Elke

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

ähnliche Sätze haben wir schon öfter von Winfried gehört. Wenn er sich meinen naturheilkundlichen Möglichkeiten anschließt, große Worte, wird es ihm besser gehen. Wie bekannt predige ich das seit Jahren. Wir hören noch öfter voneinander.

Geuß Konrad

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Wenn er sich meinen naturheilkundlichen Möglichkeiten anschließt, große Worte, wird es ihm besser gehen. ...


Gute Frage! Es scheint dir gut zu gehen, Konrad, aber mit einer PSAVZ von 40 Tagen hast du offensichtlich deinen Tumor noch nicht einmal näherungsweise unter Kontrolle. Ich denke, die Situation kann auch bei dir schnell kippen.

Meine Leber- und Entzündungswerte, auch LDH waren übrigens trotz oder wegen meiner Hochtherapie, wie du es ausdrücken würdest, bis vor wenigen Wochen besser als Deine. Seit einigen Wochen steigen diese Werte drastisch, was jetzt auf Lebermetastasen zurück geführt wird, die offenbar munter wachsen, ohne dass der PSA-Wert entsprechend ansteigt.

Ich habe morgen ein Gespräch in Regensburg und befürchte, es wird eher auf Chemotherapie als auf naturheilkundliche Ansätze hinauslaufen.

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

Mein *NSE* ist bei *100 µ/l*.
Die histologische Untersuchung der Lebergewebsprobe bestätigt die neuroendokrine Entdifferenzierung.

Vor diesem Hintergrund habe ich nun gestern in Regensburg Chemotherapie mit Carboplatin 600 mg i. V. und Etoposid 230 mg i. V. gemacht.

Heute und morgen nehme ich 200 mg Etoposid in Tablettenform.

Dank Begleitmedikation geht es mir gut - keine Übelkeit. Ob die Therapie greift bleibt abzuwarten. Der nächste Zyklus ist in 3 Wo. geplant.

Ich weiß nicht, vielleicht wäre es besser gewesen, diese Entwicklung früher zu erkennen. Das wäre leicht möglich gewesen, wenn wir NSE routinemäßig überprüft hätten. Das hielten die Ärzte nicht für notwendig.

Man hätte diese Entwicklung auch früher erkennen können, wenn man den Anstieg verschiedener Laborwerte, ernst genommen hätte. Ich selbst beobachte den Anstieg meiner Leberwerte, AP, LDH und CRP schon seit Wochen mit großem Unbehagen. In Regensburg war ich zuletzt am 20. Okt. und dann wieder am 15. Dez. Zwischenzeitlich war ich bei verschiedenen anderen Ärzten zur Blutkontrolle. Die waren wg. der Leberwerte nicht sonderlich beunruhigt: "Bei den Medikamenten, die sie nehmen, sind erhöhte Leberwerte normal". 

Rückblickend könnte ich mir den Vorwurf machen, dass ich mir zwischendurch keinen außerplanmäßigen Termin in Regensburg gemacht habe - *Mann* hat ja sonst nichts zu tun.

Zum Thema neuroendokrine Entwicklung auch *dieses*.

WW

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Winfried,
ich möchte Dir einfach nur mitteilen, dass ich Dir ganz fest die Daumen drücke, und das tun viele andere auch.

Herzliche Grüße
Hartmut

----------


## Jürgen M.

Hallo WW,

nach meiner Erfahrung sollten die erhöhten Werte bei Ansprechen schnell zurück gehen. *Ich drück Dir beide Daumen für einen guten Erfolg!* 
Nach einer Chemosensitivitätstestung in Recklinghausen hätte bei mir vermutlich eine Taxotere-Therapie nichts gebracht, weil tatsächlich eine entsprechende Expression von PSA nicht mehr vorlag. Laut meiner Onkologin sind mit dieser Entwicklung meistens Patienten konfrontiert, die nach OP eine Bestrahlung mit folgender oder gleichzeitiger Hormontherapie machten. 

Frohes Fest und ein hoffentlich gesundes neues Jahr für uns alle

Jürgen M.

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Winfried,



> Dank Begleitmedikation geht es mir gut - keine Übelkeit. Ob die Therapie greift bleibt abzuwarten. Der nächste Zyklus ist in 3 Wo. geplant.


Will das Beste für Dich hoffen! Es ist doch wieder der Beleg, daß man auch als Patient mitdenken und wenn es erfordert auch durchsetzt mit dem was man meint gut währe! 

Ich meinte jetzt die Blutwerte die Du eigentlich dir selbst und den Ärzten vorgeschlagen hast. Vertrauen ist gut, Kontrolle ist besser!

Wünsche Dir ohne Aufregung, schöne Feiertage
Helmut

----------


## HansiB

Hallo lieber Winfried,

ich bin geschockt, das Resultat habe ich als Optimist für dich, nicht erwartet. 

Du hast dich zu sehr auf deine Kliniker verlassen. Wie ist NSE als Blutwert und CGA, bzw. CEA. Ich möchte nicht schulmeiserlich erscheinen, aber wir wissen doch seit Jahren, oder nur ich, was wir längerfristig von der Schulmedizin zu erwarten haben! Für uns sind die hormonsensiblen Krebszellen, das kleinere Übel, wozu HB?

Wie oft habe ich auf meine "Blutwerte von meinem Labor" hingeiwen und auf notwendige Blutwerte / Marker, für uns Schwerstbetroffene. Irgend wann hat Harald gefragt, wozu, da habe ich es bleiben lassen.

Du kennst meine Skepsis bei Chemo (siehe Jürgens und viele andere Erfahrungen), ich kenne deine Ablehnung für Natur / Alternativtherapien. Ich habe mir lange überlegt, ob ich mich getrauen soll, was dazu zu sagen.

Ich habe dich und unseren AK auf meine geplante Immuntherapie hingewiesen, ohne Reaktion wie immer (Weihnachen, unseren PCa interessiert das aber nicht).

Ich kann dir nur nochmal empfehelen sich damit zu beschäftigen. Ich will gar nicht so ins Detail gehen. Einige Stichworte: Aktive Fiebertherapie, Tiefenhypertermie (für mich mit Prostata), Onkokytische, d.h. tumorzerstörende Viren (Virotherapie), NK-Zellen als Co- Stimulation der Dendritischen Zellen, oder Viren haben genrepolativische Eigenschaften, können also entartete Zellen wieder die Fähigkeit beibringen, zum Wohle des Organismus zu sterben (Apoptose),  www.dkfz.de Stichwort: Parvo-Viren Prof. Schirmacher, oder Hager D. D. oder Frau Dr. C. M. Csatary, oder Abel V. oder Heckel M. u.v.m.

Ich kenne die negativen Erfahrungen von Forumfreunden mit Dendritischen Zellen, leider keine Details, gerade das wäre wichtig zur Beurteilung, was "falsch" gelaufen ist und bei welcher Malignität. Je maligner desto besser. Wer kann mir da bitte helfen. Was wurde gegeben, wie verabreicht, wie oft und wo?

Viel Erfolg und schöne Feiertage, Konrad

----------


## LudwigS

Dieser Thread ist 2 Jahre alt.

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...+Fuss+erwischt

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Ludwig,

1. Hunger senkt PSA, Hunger = Kohlehydratreduzierung = Gewichtsverlust, bei mir senkt das gar nichts. Evtl, mal viel trinken, vor der Messung, aber was bringt uns schon die PSA Manipulationen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## LudwigS

> Hallo Ludwig,
> 
> 1. Hunger senkt PSA, Hunger = Kohlehydratreduzierung = Gewichtsverlust, bei mir senkt das gar nichts. Evtl, mal viel trinken, vor der Messung, aber was bringt uns schon die PSA Manipulationen.
> 
> Gruß Konrad


Bischen richtig Hungern muss du schon  :L&auml;cheln: 

Mach mal wie Willi Stut - manche kennen ihn - eine Breuss-Kur (6 Wochen Saft).
Sein PSA ging von 20 auf 5 runter nach 6 Wochen.
Als er dann zu essen wieder anfing - ruckzuck - war es wieder oben.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Ludwig, 

ich sprach ja von Manipulation. Viel Breuss wird nicht gehen, sonst sieht man, dass ich krankt bin und meine Leute und SHG Freunde und HP schimpfen. Mit solchen PSA "Niederungen" geben wir uns nicht ab.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## WinfriedW

Hab ich nach der Chemo am vergangenen Dienstag und unter den Eindruk meiner Leberwerte den Arzt gefragt, ob ich an Silvester ein Glas Sekt trinken dürfe.

Antwortet mir der Doktor: *"Ein Glas schon, aber worauf um Himmels Willen wollen Sie eigentlich noch anstoßen?"*   :eek!: 

WW

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Winfried,
entweder traut Dir der Arzt nicht mehr zu mit Deinem Untermieter die Klingen zu kreuzen oder Dein Galgenhumor hat auf ihn abgefärbt.
Ein Glas Sekt zum mitternächtlichen Anstoßen sollte Dir dier Kraft geben auch im nächsten Jahr zu kämpfen.
Alles Gute, Du hast bislang immer noch einen Ausweg gefunden.

Viel Glück, Heribert

----------


## christinew

Hallo, Winfried, die Antwort war aber heftig,  manche Ärzte haben wirklich das Fingerspitzengefühl eines Nashorns.
Trinke Deinen Sekt, trinke auf das Jetzt. 
Das machen wir auch.
Alles Gute, guten Rutsch.
Christine

----------


## Harro

*Galgenhumor ist auch Humor*

Spruch des Tages zum Frühstück in den verschneiten Bergen um den Peternhof herum: "Das Leben ist zu kurz, um darin unbemerkt zu bleiben" (Salvador Dali)

Lieber Winfried, diese Frage des Urologen entstammt zumindest vom Witz her der Frage des Mannes, der hundert Jahre alt werden wollte und nach Befragen zugab, keinen Alkohol zu trinken, nicht zu rauchen und auch keine Weibergeschichten zu haben und der Arzt dann fragte "Ja, warum wollen sie denn dann hundert Jahre alt werden". Bis hierhin ist der Spaß geläufig. Dann aber meinte der Mann "Herr Doktor, ich bin hundert Jahre alt". Und der Doktor dann "Ja, dann freuen sie sich doch, was für ein Problem haben sie denn dann?" "Herr Doktor, ich renne immer den jungen Weibern hinter her" "Das ist doch toll, dann freuen sie sich doch. Wo ist denn nun ihr Problem"?. "Herr Doktor, ich weiss nicht mehr, warum ich hinter den jungen Frauen hinter her laufe". Winfried, lass Dich auch durch solche albernen Sprüche, die in Deinem Fall wohl nicht angebracht waren, verdrießen. Trink Du nicht nur dieses eine Glas. Auch das zweite Glas wird Deinen Tumor nicht beeindrucken; eher möglich, dass er sich erschrickt und das Wachstum einstellt. 

*"Die gute Zeit fällt nicht vom Himmel, sondern wir schaffen sie selbst; sie liegt in unserem Herzen eingeschlossen"*
(Fjodor Michailowitsch Dostojeweskij)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## dietmar

Lieber Winfried,

laß dich von der Hilflosigkeit der Ärzte nicht unterkriegen.
Sie wissen sowieso nicht was in uns hervorgeht. Trinke dein Glas Sekt auf das Wohl deines Körpers. Denn dieser ist es, der den Krebs besiegen kann. Nicht die Chemo! Ich wünsche dir nur das Beste für das Jahr 2009.
Dietmar

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

Alkohol ist ein Zellgift, 1 Glas Sekt, wird kein Problem sein. Manche "therapierte" haben gut Reden, bei zusätzlichen Leberproblemen und auch sonst, würde ich lieber bremsen. Ich hatte vor "Lütjensee" Jahre lang nichts alkoholisches getrunken und habe es auch überlebt, ganz gut sogar.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Hans-W.

> Hab ich nach der Chemo am vergangenen Dienstag und unter den Eindruk meiner Leberwerte den Arzt gefragt, ob ich an Silvester ein Glas Sekt trinken dürfe.
> 
> Antwortet mir der Doktor: *"Ein Glas schon, aber worauf um Himmels Willen wollen Sie eigentlich noch anstoßen?"* 
> 
> WW


Hallo Winfried,
ich melde mich nicht mehr oft im Forum, nur noch zu Themen die mir wichtig sind, es gibt genug Experten die dafür Zeit genug und Spaß dran haben (und das ist auch gut so).

Meine "Karriere" läuft ähnliche Wege wie die deine. Was den dämlichen Spruch des Arztes betrifft denke ich an Johanna Budwig, die u.a. Sekt sogar als Hilfsmittel bei Krebskranken Menschen in buchstäblich letzter Minute eingesetzt hat um diese Kurz vor dem Exitus und von der Schulmedizin aufgegeben noch zurück holte. Ich werde ein Glas Sekt zum Jahreswechsel trinken und auf wirklich etwas sinnvolles dabei anstoßen, nämlich auf unsere Hoffnung auf das Gläschen für das übernächste Jahr.

In diesem Sinne an dich und alle, die nicht mehr nur theoretisch mit dem Rücken zur Wand leben...einen guten Übergang ins nächste Jahr.

Hans-W.

----------


## HansiB

Halo Hans,

nur hat Budwig Selt nicht nur so empfohlen, wenn ich micht recht erinnere, sondern als "Medium" um anderes in den Körper zu transportieren.

Deine Chemo, könnte auch besser laufen, dich scheint nicht zu interessieren, was ich mache. Schau, was ich neues schreibe.

Auch dir alles Gute und viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## Harro

*Gewohnheit und Gewöhnung*

Lieber Hans, es ist gut, dass Du Dich mal wieder in Erinnerung bringst, nachdem Deine PKH leider einen so ganz anderen Verlauf nahm, als den erwarteten. Ein guter Geschäftspartner, dem ich auch menschlich näher gekommen war, ließ es sich nicht nehmen, auch während der Geschäftszeiten täglich seinen Flachmann zu leeren. Als seine Tochter dann heiratete, abverlangte der Schwiegersohn von seinem Schwiegervater, dass dieses tägliche Ritual einzustellen sei. Der alte Herr entsprach der Bitte und verfiel danach für alle sichtbar von Tag zu Tag mehr und mehr, bis er nach kurzer Zeit starb. Jeder vernünftige Mensch wird wissen, dass mehrere Flaschen Wein täglich nicht gut für den menschliche Körper sind. Aber eine Flasche täglich kann sich durchaus zu so etwas wie Medizin herauskristallisieren. Daher auch mein obiges Beispiel, wie sich durch völligen Entzug das Gegenteil einstellen kann. Allen, die mit dem Rücken zur Wand stehen, wünsche ich, dass der Trunk zum Jahreswechseln allen gut bekommen möge, und dass das Neue Jahr Erfolge im Kampf gegen unseren gemeinsamen Feind bringen möge.

*"Es gibt Augenblicke, in denen man nicht nur sehen, sondern auch ein Auge zudrücken muss"*
(Benjamin Franklin)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## HansiB

Lieber Harald,

mehrere Weinflaschen am Tag zum Tee dazu, da müsste ich nacht zun oft raus. 
Deine Alkoholverharmlosung, für uns Schwerstbetroffene, gefällt mir nicht. Wer 1 Flasche Wein am Tag Trinkt und dann noch einen Schnaps (Kurzen) ist für mich ein Trinker. Versuche mal 1 Monat nichts zu trinken, deine liebe Frau würde sich freuen.

Das mit dem Ableben wegen Alkohol Selbstentzug als Todesgrund, halte ich für ein Gerücht.
Was sagst du zu meiner "Hyperthermie" und den anderen Möglichkeiten, Ganzkörperbestrahlung ist nicht dabei.

Gruß an Peggy und guten Rutsch, Konrad

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

ich bin beim stöbern auf eine alte Seite geraten, es wiederholt sich vieles. Ich habe es wegen den Graphiken kürzen müssen. Michael. Winfried und ich

 
 
 
                                        Registriert seit: 01.05.2006


                                                 Zitat:
                                                     Zitat von *HansiB* 
_wir beide mögen und necken uns seit 1,5 Jahren. Schon im alten Forum waren wir beide als aktive Schwerstbetroffene lange tätig. Ich glaube auch aus unserem Geplänkel kann man, wenn man will etwas lernen. 
Auch Dir alles Gute für´s neue Jahr._
   
Hallo Ihr beiden,
macht, bitte, ruhig weiter, denn auch ich profitiere manchmal von Euren Diskussionen, ich, der ich mich wahrscheinlich so zwischen Euren Überzeugungen einstufen würde, wenn überhaupt.

Ich wünsche Euch und allen anderen einen gesunden und trotz allem fröhlichen Übergang ins Neue Jahr.
Michael         
  
         Michael  

 
 
 
 
  
           

 
        WinfriedW  
  
                                        Registriert seit: 08.05.2006
                     Ort: Am Tor zum Steigerwald im Herzen Frankens
                                                                   Beiträge: 1.538                     


                                                 Zitat:
                                                     Zitat von *Michael*  
_Ich wünsche Euch und allen anderen einen gesunden und trotz allem fröhlichen Übergang ins Neue Jahr._
   
Darfst du Sekt? 
Ja? 
Na, dann Prost auf das neue Jahr!

Winfried

Dieses Zuprosten geht leider nicht mehr, Konrad

----------


## Harro

*Wein als Medizin*

Lieber Konrad, Hyperthermie habe ich ziemlich erfolglos und mit hohen Kosten verbunden nach 4 Sitzungen abgebrochen. Mir erschien die Temperatur in der Schwitzkiste bis zur Halskrause eingepackt; wobei ständig eine junge Assistentin die transpirierende Stirn abtupfte, zu niedrig. Auch die Tropfinfusionen für den Immunaufbau hatten mich nicht überzeugt. Von dem Rechnungsbetrag nach knapp 8 Wochen Therapie über knapp  10.000 hat meine Privatkrankenkasse auch nur die Hälfte übernommen, weil es sich um Heilpraktikertherapien handelte. Ich kann nachvollziehen, dass Du ein früheres Ableben wegen Alkoholentzug nicht für möglich hältst. Es gibt sicher Selbsthilfegruppen für Alkoholabhängige, wo Du Dir die Bestätigung einholen kannst. Was mich selbst betrifft, so versichere ich Dir, dass ich trotz regelmäßigem Weinverzehr kein Alkoholiker bin. Die 4 Wochen Pause habe ich schon oft zum Beweis hierfür durchgezogen. Meine Frau wird Dir das gern bestätigen. Auch in den winterlich verschneiten Tiroler Bergen lasse ich mir einen guten Tropfen zusammen mit Peggy schmecken. Dann habe ich auch meist nur 2 Drittel von der Flasche, die ohnehin über den Abend verteilt genossen wird. Regelmäßige Kontrollen der Leber-Blutwerte zusammen mit PSA + Testo etc. ergaben seit vielen Jahren immer Werte zwischen 22 und 26 in allen
Bereichen.Nein, lieber Konrad, ein Alkoholiker werde ich wohl nie werden. Dafür hänge ich zu sehr am Leben. Lass aber nun das Jahresende trotz mit Rücken an der Wand ein wenig entspannt an Dich herankommen und berichte bitte 2009 weiterhin so ausführlich, wie in diesem Thread.

*"Glaube an die, die Wahrheit suchen, und zweifle an denen, die sie gefunden haben"*
(Andrè Gide)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## HansiB

Lieber Harald,

mir geht es um uns, mit etwas weiterm PCa Fortschritt. Du weisst auch ich bin manchmal kein Kostverächter, wir speachen schon öfter darüber.
Das ist Winfrieds Chread, ich bin nur zu besuch und war noch nie mit dem Rücken zur Wand.

Von der Ganzkörperhyperthermie halte ich gar nichts. Denn bei zu hohen Themperaturen außerhalb der Prostata, so wie bei mir unter Fiebertharapie + Tiefenhyperthermie um ca. 43 - 44 Grad oder mehr, nur im Organ, werden auch evtl. gesunde Zellen abgetötet und das Immunsystem geschwächt. Man muss es richtig machen, so wie wir.

Prost, Gruss an deine liebe Peggy und guten Rutsch, Konrad

----------


## WinfriedW

> _..._* worauf um Himmels Willen wollen Sie eigentlich noch anstoßen?"*  
> 
> WW


Ich habe einen Kompromiss gefunden und auf die Gesundheit meiner Frau und darauf angestoßen, dass sie noch lange nicht Witwe werden möge.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Letzteres könnte schneller gehen als man erwartet. Am vergangenen Sonntag bin ich z. B. fast unter ärztlicher Aufsicht verblutet und das kam so:

Wir waren über den Jahreswechsel im Voralpenland, ein wenig wandern, feiern und in der Therme. Das war ganz schön bis ich Sonntagnacht um drei Uhr die Toilette aufsuchte und meine Nase putzte. Plötzlich tropfte Blut aus meinem linken Nasenloch. So etwas passiert mir aufgrund der eingeschränkten Blutgerinnungswerte ab und an und hört normalerweise nach wenigen Minuten wieder auf. Nicht so in dieser Nacht. Über zwei Stunden versuchte ich alles Denkbare, die Blutung zu stoppen. Als das nicht gelang nahm ich in der Hoffnung, die Blutung käme von alleine zur Ruhe, ein Badehandtuch, legte es dick zusammengelegt unter meinen Kopf und schlief zwei Stunden. Danach war das Badehandtuch durchgeblutet. Um 9 Uhr begab ich mich zusammen mit meiner lieben Frau schließlich in die Notaufnahme der *Berufsgenossenschaftlichen Unfallklinik in Murnau*. Dies ist angeblich die meist angeflogene Unfallklinik Deutschlands. Dort landen die ganzen Skihaserln mit ihren Splitterbrüchen.  Man sollte annehmen, dass es dort keine Probleme bereitet, ein wenig Nasenbluten zu stoppen.  Weit gefehlt!

Ich geriet an eine junge Assistenzärztin, die mir irgendein blutstillendes Material in die Nase fädelte. Beim Versuch die Station zu verlassen, tropfte es wie zuvor. Natürlich erstellte man dort auch ein Blutbild. Zu dem Zeitpunkt war mein HB noch bei 9,6 g/dl, was vor dem Hintergrund meiner Vorgeschichte und nach 6 ½ Stunden Nasenbluten noch ein relativ guter Wert ist. Die Thrombozyten  waren bei 25*10³/µl. Das ist ein niedriger Wert und erklärt die gestörte Blutgerinnung. Leukos waren bei 2*10³/µl.

Die junge Assistenzärztin erklärte uns, sie könne das Problem nicht lösen und schickte uns zu einem *HNO-Arzt*, der in Penzberg (gute 20 km Fahrt) Sonntagsnotdienst hatte.

Dieser schaute sich die von mir mitgebrachten Blutwerte an. Seine grundfalsche Diagnose, so schrieb er es in einen Arztkurzbrief: Diffuse Blutung bei Thrombopenie. Er steckt mir ins andere, rechte Nasenloch auch noch einen Stöpsel und zwar so fest, dass ich befürchtete, es würde nun dort auch noch bluten. Dies hatte zur Folge, dass nun kaum noch Blut tropfte, dafür schluckte ich es fortan. Sich den eigentlichen Schaden im linken Nasenloch anzusehen, hielt er nicht für angesagt. Mit diesem Arztbrief in der Tasche schickte er uns ins *Uniklinikum München-Großhadern* (gute 50 km Strecke).  

Die dortige Erste-Hilfe-Station ist eine Katastrophe! Der HNO-Arzt der sich meiner annahm las: Diffuse Blutung bei Thrombopenie und übergab mich den internistischen Kollegen zwecks Verabreichung eines Thrombozytenkonzentrats. Die Stöpsel wollte er nicht aus der Nase nehmen, weil er befürchtete, den Schaden damit nur zu vergrößern.

Also wieder Blutentnahme, Bereitstellung und Verabreichung des Thrombozytenkonzentrats. In der der Zwischenzeit war es 17 Uhr und die Nase blutete noch immer. Ich tat mehrfach meine Zweifel daran kund, dass die Nase richtig versorgt sei. Das Pflegepersonal antwortete mir, der HNO-Arzt, der meine Nase äußerlich in Augenschein genommen hatte, sei ein guter Arzt, zu dem man Vertrauen habe. 

Um 17 Uhr, also nachdem die Nase 14 Stunden (!!) geblutet hatte, wurden dann schließlich die Stöpsel gezogen. Ach, sagte der Arzt, da können wir Ihnen leicht helfen. Das können wir veröden.  :eek!:  Gesagt, getan und die Blutung war gestoppt.  Nichts wie weg hier!

Am nächsten Morgen war mein Stuhl schwarz. Ich dachte sofort an Magen- oder Darmbluten. Außerdem war ich äußerst schwach auf den Beinen. Also fuhren wir wieder in die Notaufnahme der Berufsgenossenschaftlichen Unfallklinik in Murnau. Dort klärte man mich auf, dass der schwarze Stuhl wohl vom verschluckten Blut des Vortages verursacht wäre. Daran hatte ich nicht gedacht. Man machte dann noch einmal Blutwerte und stellte einen HB-Wert von gerade noch  7,7 g/dl fest. Damit wollte man mich nicht gehen lassen und empfahl mir dringend ein Erythrozytenkonzentrat. Außerdem wollte man, um Magenblutungen sicher auszuschließen, eine Magenspiegelung machen.  Stationäre Aufnahme!

Murnau hat zwar eine große Blutbank, aber es war nicht passendes dabei, weil man in meinem Blut Antikörper gegen bestimmte Blutbestandteile gefunden hatte. Also musste Blut aus München angefordert werden. 

Bis abends war mein Puls auf 100 gestiegen  (mein normaler Ruhepuls ist < 60) und mein Blutdruck auf 80/50 gefallen. Das Pflegepersonal dachte schon darüber nach, mich auf Intensiv zu verlegen. Man fand dann aber eine andere Lösung, indem man mir abends um 23 Uhr 1 Liter Infusionsflüssigkeit infundierte. Nachts um ein Uhr kam endlich mein Blut, zwei Beutel, die man mir bis morgens um sechs ganz langsam verabreichte.

Morgens wurde ich auf die Magenspiegelung vorbereitet, musste nüchtern beleiben und bekam Magenschutz i.V.. Dann brachte man mich zum Gastroskopie-Raum im Keller. Leider war dort entgegen der Verabredung kein Arzt. Der 6. Jan. ist in Bayern ein Feiertag. Also ließ man mich samt Bett 45 min auf dem halbdunklen Flur stehen, um dann die Untersuchung abzublasen. Nach verspätetem Frühstück und Mittagessen wurde ich entlassen.

Folge der Aktion ist, dass jetzt mein HB bei 9,1 g/dl, meine Thrombos  bei 44*10³/µl und meine Leukos bei nur noch 900/µl sind. Letzteres ist ein kritischer Wert. Vor diesem Hintergrund habe ich mir nun morgen einen Termin in Regensburg gemacht.

WW

----------


## HansiB

Lieber Winfried,

sei mir nicht böse, wenn ich schallend gelacht habe. Starkes Nasenbluten veröden, weiss jedes Kind. Warum du dir das alles gefallen lässt, was die so mit dir machen, ist mir unverständlich.

Was ich immer sage, meide die Schulmedizin. Siehst du einen Uro, laufe so schnell du kannst, mit den anderen "Spezialisten" ist es anscheinend nicht anders. Das der Mageninhalt nach dem zustöpseln des Nasenloches sich verändert ist doch nicht ungewöhnlich. Irgend wohin muss ja das laufende Blut.

Wenn ich viel Rote Rüben esse, ist der Stuhl auch dunkelrot gefärbt. Da mache ich mir keine Gedanken. Man kann so die Zeit der Darmpassage kontrollieren.

Oh Winfried, macht man eine Reise, kann man was erzählen. Ich war daheim und habe mich über meinen Onko geärgert, der nicht mal in der Lage ist PSA zu messen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## vaukaa

> Lieber Winfried,
> 
> (...) meide die Schulmedizin. Siehst du einen Uro, laufe so schnell du kannst, mit den anderen "Spezialisten" ist es anscheinend nicht anders. (...)


Lieber HansiB,

ich lese lese normalerweise mit Vergnügen Deine Beiträge, die manchmal auch eine wahrscheinlich unfreiwillige real satirische Komponente haben. 

Aber das Laufen außerhalb sportlicher Aktivitäten, z.B. bei der Annäherung an unseren ziemlich erfolgreichen medizinischen Komplex scheint mir doch arg übertrieben. 
Ich kann jedenfalls meinen Uro nicht genug loben, der mir nach der Diagnose noch seine private Handynummer (für alle Fälle) gab, den ich dann aus meinem damaligen "schwarzen Loch" am Sonntag anrief (!!) ihn mitsamt der Familie auf einer Autobahnfahrt "erwischte" und der mir dann noch ein paar gute Tipps gab und mich anschließend noch ein wenig seelisch aufrichtete. Ich muss dazu sagen, ich habe den Mann nur 2 Mal zur Vorsorge gesehen.

Nein, auf meinen Uro lasse ich nichts kommen! Da breche ich jede Lanze!

Also, nichts pauschalisieren, Du kennst nicht alle Ärzte!!

Volker

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Winfried,



> Um 9 Uhr begab ich mich zusammen mit meiner lieben Frau schließlich in die Notaufnahme der *Berufsgenossenschaftlichen Unfallklinik in Murnau*. Dies ist angeblich die meist angeflogene Unfallklinik Deutschlands. Dort landen die ganzen Skihaserln mit ihren Splitterbrüchen. Man sollte annehmen, dass es dort keine Probleme bereitet, ein wenig Nasenbluten zu stoppen.  Weit gefehlt!


Ausgerechnet in meiner Klinik in der ich meine Bandscheiben OP hatte, vier Fasettengelenke der Lendenwirbel vereist wurden und ich auch bestens versorgt ist meine Unfallklinik erster Wahl!

Ich bin echt enttäuscht von dieser Klinik, es tut mir wirklich leid für dich, dieses Martyrium zu erleben und dabei hätte das Klinikum Großhadern fast noch die Krone aufgesetzt!

Gute Besserung, Helmut

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Volker,

ich kenne wenig Ärzte als meine Therapeuten, das reicht mir aber. Ich kenne viele von Vorträgen und viele PKGs und Berichte im Forum und in den SHGs, in denen ich aktiv bin.

Bei meinem PCa Fortschritt vor über 4 Jahren, also von Anfang an, habe ich schnell die Ohnmacht der Ärzteschaft erlebt. Manche von uns erleben es erst jetzt, da sie noch nicht so lange dabei sind. Es sollte normal sein, das es klappt.

Es klinkt arrogant, aber so ist es, ich therapiere mich selbt, viele wissen das, seit 3,5 Jahren, mit vorzeigbarem Ergebniss. Daher musste ich lachen, mir könnte WWs Missgeschick nicht passiern. Mein Körper ist nicht durch Therapien, Medikamente so "geschwächt". WW weiss, wie es gemeint ist, wir sind noch die 2 aus der 3er-Bande.

Das Zitat stammt von einem nicht uninteressanten Arzt, die satirische Komponente ist gewollt. Es muss ja nicht immer nur ernst zugehen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## christinew

Lieber Winfried, das was Dir da passiert ist, finde ich überhaupt nicht zum Lachen, das ist schlicht gesagt eine Saumäßige Katastrophe und hätte so nicht passieren dürfen.
Solche und ähnliche Sachen passieren uns auch sehr oft, man ist ziemlich hilflos, wütend und verzweifelt.
Wann endlich nimmt man den schwer krebskranken Menschen wichtig und versucht wirklich zu helfen, ich glaube, wir erleben das nicht mehr, aber unsere Gesundheitsministerin ist ja felsenfest davon überzeugt, dass jeder die richtige Behandlung bekommt.
Christine

----------


## vaukaa

Hallo Konrad,

ja ich weiß, Dein Zitat stammt -bin mir aber nicht sicher-  von Prof. Hackethal, der mit dem Türschild "Vorsicht Arzt". Aber der ist, soweit ich mich erinnere, an PCa verstorben .....

Noch ein herzliches bayrisches "Ois guade im Neichen Johr und pleibt olle xund!" (Oder werdet's bitte)

wünscht Volker

----------


## LudwigS

Tja die Erinnerung....

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...rebs#post30014

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Winfried,
wenn Ärzte und Pflegepersonal in verschiedenen Instituten gleichermaßen versagen, müssen wir uns ernsthaft sorgen. Zudem noch, wenn hinzugezogene Fachleute eine Blutung des Venengeflechts an der Nasenscheidewand (Locus Kieselbachii) nicht in den Griff bekommen. Da ich nach Deiner Schilderung davon aus gehe, dass jedem Arzt beim Betrachten mit einem Nasenspekulum, der Blutungsort aufgefallen sein müsste.

Als "Erste Hilfe Maßnahme" hat sich das kräftige Zuhalten beider Nasenlöcher unmittelbar unterhalb des knöchernen Anteils des Nasenbeines bewährt, - mindesten 15 Minuten zu halten. Wenn trotzdem noch Blut in den Rachenraum fließt, sofort in eine HNO-Klinik bringen lassen, weil dann das Venengeflecht verödet werden muss.

Der ganze, geschilderte Vorgang, ist eine Verkettung von Inkompetenz in Vollendung. 

@HansiB
Trotzdem sind die pauschalen Negativ-Äußerungen über Ärzte, wie sie mal wieder von Dir Konrad (HansiB) formuliert wurden, total daneben. Wenn Dein HP Sonntagsnacht um drei Uhr bei einem Notfall nicht zur Verfügung steht, wirst auch Du froh sein, von ärztlicher Seite Hilfe zu bekommen. - Nichts für ungut.

Herzliche Grüße Heribert

*"Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen."*

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Konrad,
> 
> ja ich weiß, Dein Zitat stammt -bin mir aber nicht sicher-  von Prof. Hackethal, der mit dem Türschild "Vorsicht Arzt". Aber der ist, soweit ich mich erinnere, an PCa verstorben .....
> 
> Noch ein herzliches bayrisches "Ois guade im Neichen Johr und pleibt olle xund!" (Oder werdet's bitte)
> 
> wünscht Volker


Hallo Volker, er gibt auf dieser unserer guten Welt viele Legenden. Eine davon ist, dass Hackethal an Lungenkrebs gestorben ist. Papier ist geduldig.

Nächtliche Grüße
Dieter

----------


## RalfDm

> er gibt auf dieser unserer guten Welt viele Legenden. Eine davon ist, dass Hackethal an Lungenkrebs gestorben ist. Papier ist geduldig.


Siehe hier. Außerdem hat Uwe Peters einmal bei der Witwe nachgefragt und bekam dieselbe Auskunft.

Ralf

----------


## Anonymous1

> Siehe hier. Außerdem hat Uwe Peters einmal bei der Witwe nachgefragt und bekam dieselbe Auskunft.
> 
> Ralf


Möchte weder der Witwe, noch Uwe Peters, noch Wikipedia und auch sonst jemanden zu nahe treten. 

Aber ich bin davon überzeugt, dass Hackethal an organischem Versagen gestorben ist. Dass er beides hatte, nämlich PCa und Lungenkrebs, kann ja sein. Es klingt natürlich für die den Thesen von Hackethal nahestehenden Methoden besser, wenn der Wortpräger Haustierkrebs - Raubtierkrebs nicht an Prostatakrebs gestorben ist. Etwas anderes wäre es, wenn der Inhalt eines Obduktionsbefundes bekannt wäre.

Dieter

----------


## Harro

*Wie auch immer

*Immerhin eine ganz bemerkenswerte Karriere, die das Leben Hackethals auszeichnet. Die zusammenfassende Wikipedia-Variante hat mich auch heute noch wieder beeindruckt.

*"Ärgere dich nicht darüber, dass der Rosenstrauch Dornen trägt. Freue dich lieber darüber, dass der Dornenstrauch Rosen trägt"
*(Volksmund)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

die Frage ist doch, wie kommt es zu solchen Blutungen, und MUSS das sein?

Bei mir nicht Heribert, ich kenne noch mehr als nur HP. Ich brauchte noch nie einen Sonntagsdienst, neine HP wohnt einige Meter von mir entfernt. Die hätte da sicher besser geholfen. 

Sollen wir solche Ärzte loben. Ihr wisst, wie ich das meine, überspitzt. Muss ich mich da entschuldigen?

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Konrad



> die Frage ist doch, wie kommt es zu solchen Blutungen, und MUSS das sein?


solches Nasenbluten kommt bei jedem zweiten Menschen während seines Lebens vor, bei einigen auch häufiger. Besonders dann wenn eine Erkälung vorliegt, wenn man sich besonders stark schneuzt oder wenn eine Blutgerinnungsstörung vorliegt. Eine sehr übersichtliche Beschreibung ist beim *Verband Freier Heilpraktiker* zu finden.



> Bei mir nicht Heribert, ich kenne noch mehr als nur HP. Ich brauchte noch nie einen Sonntagsdienst, neine HP wohnt einige Meter von mir entfernt. Die hätte da sicher besser geholfen.


In diesem Fall, hätte ich selbst mir besser geholfen. Ich betonte bereits, dass dem eh schon genug gebeutelten Winfried eine geballte Ladung an Inkompetenz begegnet ist.



> Sollen wir solche Ärzte loben. Ihr wisst, wie ich das meine, überspitzt. Muss ich mich da entschuldigen?


Es geht nicht um dieses eine Mal, bei dem Du pauschal die Ärzteschaft durch Deine diesbezüglich oberflächliche Art verunglimpfst. Mir, und nicht nur mir fällt seit langem auf, dass in jedem 3. Satz, den Du produzierst, solche verunglimpfende Zeilen zu finden sind. Das ist nicht spaßig sonder zynisch, entspricht nicht den Tatsachen und ist verleumdend.
Du wunderst Dich darüber, nicht bei jedem, Deiner Artikel jubelnde Beifallsstürme zu bekommen. Denke mal darüber nach, dass Deine abfällige Äußerungen über Ärzte Deine Glaubwürdigkeit herabsetzen und Du ein Großteil der mangelnden Resonanz auf Deine Artikel, selbst zu verantworten hast.

Es tut mir leid, Dir diese Schelte hier öffentlich geben zu müssen. Seit zwei Jahren schiebe ich schon solche Gedanken vor mir her, die, wie ich mir sicher bin, nicht nur in meinem Kopf herumgehen.

Das hat, so will ich ausdrücklich betonen, nichts mit Deiner Kompetenz in Sachen Naturheilkunde, Ernährung und Immunaktivierung zu tun. - Aufgrund dieser Kompetenz, sollte es Dir nicht schwer fallen, Andersdenkenden und -handelnden aufgeschlossen, tolerant zu begegnen. Also, gib Dir bitte etwas Mühe, abwertende Äußerungen gegenüber Ärzten aus Deinem Vokabular zu streichen.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Heribert, Deinem Beitrag unter #270 pflichte ich bei.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Monika.l

Hallo

Ich hätte da mal eine frage an alle Experten unter euch.

In welche Kur bzw Rheha Klinik geht man mit fortgechrittenem PK?Mein Papa möchte gerne wieder nach Höhenried,da war er letztes Jahr wegen seines Herzinfarktes,aber ich glaube da behandelt man keine Krebspatienten.Der Ort sollte natürlich auch nicht zu weit entfernt sein von Ingolstadt.Er hat gehört,in Bad Abbach sollte eine sein,hat jemand erfahrung damit oder kennt ihr andere Kliniken?

Vielen Dank im voraus

Gruß eure Monika

----------


## monikamai

Hallo Monika,mein Mann war im Dezember in Bad Naumeim(Kurpark-Klinik.Ihm wurde die Klinik,von bekannten,empfohlen.Er war mit den Anwendungen sehr zufrieden,weil sie speziell für Prostatakrebskranke waren.Aber es gibt bestimmt noch andere Kliniken,die gut sind.
Liebe Grüsse
Monika

----------


## vaukaa

Monika,

ich kann bzgl. PCa Kellberg bei Passau empfehlen, vielleicht nicht ganz der allernächste Weg von IN aus, aber sehr schön gelegen oberhalb der Donau, viele Waldspaziergänge möglich, Passau ganz in der Nähe und last, but not least: Das Essen ist dort allerfeinste Sahne, sehr fantasievolle Salate, aber auch für Fleisch- und Wurst Liebhaber ist gesorgt. Schwimmbad im Hause, Physiotherapie auf der Höhe der Zeit und auf der Wiese hinter der Klinik gibt es eine Herde Galloways zum Bestaunen.

Alles Gute

Volker

----------


## Monika.l

Danke Christine,danke Volker,werde mal internet danach suchen.

Liebe Grüße
Monika

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

ich möchte die Schelte gegen Konrad nicht so stehen lassen, denn ich kenne ihn persönlich und weiß, dass im persönlichen Gespräch seine Ansichten über Ärzte zwar kritisch aber sicherlich nicht feindlich sind. Wir haben uns bei unserer FNAB-Aktion in Hamburg kennengelernt, und wenn man so will, dann war diese auch eine schulmedizinische Aktion, die Konrad ohne murren mitgemacht hat. Es hat sich zwischen Dr. Bliemeister und ihm ein vertrauensvolles Verhältnis gebildet, d.h. es ist auch, wie wir alle wissen, eine Frage der Kompetenz und des Einfühlungsvermögens des Arztes. Dr. Bliemeister ist Urologe, und Konrad ist nicht weggerannt!
Das Schreiben im Forum ist nur eine Seite eines Menschen und hat auch oft eine Ventilfunktion, und solange ich im Forum bin, gibt es diese Kippelei zwischen HansiB und WW, und ich wünsche mir, dass dies noch viele Jahre so bleibt.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Schorschel

> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte die Schelte gegen Konrad nicht so stehen lassen, denn ich kenne ihn persönlich...


Ich kann Knut nur beipflichten.

Konrad trägt sein Herz auf der Zunge und schreibt, wie ihm "der Schnabel gewachsen ist". Das ist grundehrlich und ohne Taktik. Jeder hier im Forum weiß das und kann etwaige Übertreibungen einschätzen.

Konrads Art und Weise ist mir sehr lieber als das versteckte Diffamieren, dessen sich andere Forumsteilnehmer regelmäßig bedienen, um ihnen missliebige Ansichten zu diskreditieren.

Mach einfach weiter so, Konrad!!

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Anonymous1

> Ich kann Knut nur beipflichten.
> 
> Konrad trägt sein Herz auf der Zunge und schreibt, wie ihm "der Schnabel gewachsen ist". Das ist grundehrlich und ohne Taktik. Jeder hier im Forum weiß das und kann etwaige Übertreibungen einschätzen.
> 
> Konrads Art und Weise ist mir sehr lieber als das versteckte Diffamieren, dessen sich andere Forumsteilnehmer regelmäßig bedienen, um ihnen missliebige Ansichten zu diskreditieren.
> 
> Mach einfach weiter so, Konrad!!
> 
> Herzliche Grüße
> ...


Genau Konrad, schreib einfach weiter so wie Dir der Schnabel gewachsen ist, denn Du tolerierst ja dieses auch auch bei Anderen. Diese Einstellung muss mancheiner noch lernen, der anderen kräftig am Zeug herumflickt und herummäkelt, in Bezug auf sich selbst aber mimosiger als mimosig ist.

Zu Deiner Permanent-Kritik an Schulmedizinern: Viele Männer (übrigens aber auch Frauen) bemühen sich sehr intensiv und mit großem Engagement um die Verbesserung der Beziehungen zwischen Prostatakrebs-Selbsthilfe und den Medizinern.  Du hast sicher schon einmal vom Medizinischen Beirat gehört, von dem wir aber bisher nicht viel partizipieren konnten, da ist einiges im Argen.

Du darfst versichert sein, dass die Kontakte nicht nur im Norden, sondern überall in Deutschland intensiviert werden, mit der Absicht, verbesserte Bedingungen zu erreichen. Leider habe auch ich selbst schon erlebt, dass nicht nur Schulmediziner den Kopf schütteln, was dieses Forum teilweise so zu bieten hat an Beleidigungen insbesondere manchen Urologen gegenüber. Das solltest Du einmal bedenken und Dein neuer Freund auch.

Da auch ich Dich persönlich kenne, weiß ich, dass Du mich verstehst.

Persönliche Grüße
Dieter

----------


## Harro

*Noten für den Herrn Doktor

*Unter dieser Überschrift erschien unlängst in einer hiesigen Tageszeitung ein Bericht, wonach es Bewertungsportale im Internet als Hilfestellung bei der Arztwahl gibt. Eine Prüfung der Stiftung Gesundheit zufolge, liegen derzeit jedoch wohl noch wenige Einträge vor, um wirklich einen Nutzen für die Patienten zu erzielen. Das wichtigste Kriterium bliebe nach wie vor das Vertrauen zum eigenen Arzt. Im übrigen ist man der Meinung, dass die anonyme Ärztebeurteilung durch Patienten wohl eher auf Ablehnung stoßen würde. Doch Beleidigungen oder falsche Behauptungen versuchen die meisten Portale durch ständige Kontrollen auszuschließen. Die Stiftung Gesundheit hat auch aus ihrer Untersuchung Konsequenzen gezogen und einen Bewertungspool ins Leben gerufen. Folgende Portale für die Ärztebewertung stehen wohl bislang zur Verfügung:

www.docinsider.de
www.helpster.de
www.imeda.de
www.patienten-empfehlen-aerzte.de
www.topmedic.de

Nun denn, dann kann man ja in seriöser Form mal Frust los werden.

*"Lache nie über die Dummheit der anderen, sie ist deine Chance"
*(Winston Churchill)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

Die Bewertungs-Möglichkeiten beziehen sich hauptsächlich auf niedergelassene Ärzte.

Ein namhafter Professor sagte auf einer Veranstaltung in Husum einmal: Wenn ihnen ihr Urologe nicht zusagt, weil er sich nicht genug um sie kümmert, dann wechseln sie ihn. Schön und gut, hab ich mir gedacht, ich habe schon einmal gewechselt und 50% verbraucht. Wenn ich nicht zufälligerweise mit den zweiten 50% zufrieden gewesen wäre, hätte ich auch die Stadt wechseln müssen. 

Aber wo es machbar ist, sollte man schon das Weglaufvotum wahrnehmen.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Heribert,

ich weiss nicht ob es gestattet ist, meine sehr bescheidenen eigenen Efahrungen, mit meinen wenigen Ärzten zu veröffentlichen? 

Ich kann betonen, sie haben mir nicht weh getan, auch nicht geschadet, aber viel versäumt. Ich habe nur gelernt, dass sie mir nicht helfen können. Diese Erfahrung, haben genug andere PCaler mit ein wenig schlechteren Prognosen gelernt, oder werden es noch lernen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Konrad



> Ich kann betonen, sie haben mir nicht weh getan, auch nicht geschadet, aber viel versäumt.


Ich antworte Dir in der Plauderecke.
Gruß Heribert

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

dein Schweigen gefällt mir nicht. Das die Asche von deinem Haupt gfallen ist, davon ist auszugehen. 

Deine letzte Eintragung in deinem Profil ist 1 Jahr alt, ich nehme an du hast dich weiterhin therapiert?

Viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------

